# Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for SummerSlam!



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Last Raw before SummerSlam yet none of the "big summer angles" are that _hot_ to me. Shawn's going to appear on Raw again so a confrontation with Brock will likely happen. Amazing how screwed up the build for Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar has been. I only really want to see it based on the novelty of these two stars clashing on PPV at this point.

Read rumors about one final angle for SummerSlam will go down Monday night. I actually wouldn't be something if they pull something off to hook fans on the fence of buying, but it's the follow up and payoff that matters to me.

The World Title situation has to be settled since Fella/Destiny is officially off the card. I predict Orton will be inserted into the feud and they have a triple threat.

I am looking forward to Bryan's antics as he is usually one of the most entertaining portions of the show in spite of what creative throws at him. Maybe he can have another quality TV match for the third week in a row?

Let's see if Punk can heat up this contrived WWE Title feud with Show and Cena. I doubt it. I'm pretty sure his match with Show will end like all of the other matches between Punk/Show/Cena, meh. Yeah the build SummerSlam has been weak but we shall see what direction they're headed on the all-important go home show.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn*

Heyman kidnaps HHH kids and raises them as his own, bringing them back at WM 40 to destroy Daddy and the WWE,,,


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I really want to hear Brock talking about feelings and piss. I could listen to a Brock promo for 3 hours and be entertained.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

INB4 title gets edited to 3 hours of consistent torture and fuckery. 










"I'm here to legitimize the company."


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

F5 on Shawn Michaels

and Trips go :hhh


----------



## Hal_Jordan (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fully expecting HBK and Lesnar square off.. and battering.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Warrior said:


> F5 on Shawn Michaels
> 
> and Trips go :hhh


F5? Hopefully Brock breaks HBK's arm.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar and Triple H would have been much more interesting if Cena hadn't beat Lesnar at Extreme Rules. This match would have been much more interesting about 10 years ago as well.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If Lesnar beats the living hell out of HBK tomorrow then I know damn well Hunter will win on Sunday.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Warrior said:


> F5 on Shawn Michaels
> 
> and Trips go :hhh


FUCKING USE SPOILER TAGS SHEESH


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

i think brock will corner shawn in the back and reveal his feelings for "the heartbreak kid". they'll stare into each others eyes, slowly lean in, and then open mouth kiss passionately. then he'll drop down out of camera view while shawn closes his eyes and tilts his head up in ecstasy. that'll be the swerve to throw off all the internet wrestling nerds. although, calling the episode "Go ****" is too big a hint imo.


----------



## lightswitch (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They are making this hard for me to want to watch this because Big show is wrestling, Cena will come back on top at the end of the episode, AW got fired, and that Jersey shore guy is going to be the media host.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can't wait to see Fella steal one of Del Rio's cars again and then hear Jerry Lawler say that it's "borrowing" after Sheamus shits in it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock is going to do to Shawn what Heidenreich did to Cole backstage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

As usual, I'm only looking forward to Punk, Sandow, and the possibility of a new Barrett vignette. The rest of this company can suck it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ziggler/Jericho is the only thing I'm looking forward to , also isn't DJ PAULY D doing something for Raw?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Ziggler/Jericho is the only thing I'm looking forward to , also isn't DJ PAULY D doing something for Raw?


Yeah and while I love me some Pauly D, I think he's gonna flop simply because he's completely irrelevant in the world of wrestling. He'll probably be sponsoring his Remix alcohol mix or whatever it is.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Broken Arm, Bryan screaming at fans, Punk/Show/Cena to explode, a tag match not relevant to building the tag division, King/Cole making me want to gouge some eyes out of heads.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't know what's going down between Brock and Shawn, but I can't wait to see it seven times before the end of the show. 8*D

Looking forward to Sandow/Clay follow-up and another Barrett promo. Hopefully the PTP push is unaffected by recent events.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tonight, HBK will feel the feeling of how it feels to feel the feeling of the feeling of a broken arm and piss running down his leg.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar to beatdown HBK at the start of the show.

Shown again 20 times throughout the show.

I must be psychic.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The fact a Big Show match is opening the show is already leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thought HBK retired?

Just go away old man.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



mr cricket said:


> The fact a Big Show match is opening the show is already leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


True, that should've been LAST for tonight's RAW. Cena's match always goes there, I think it's well stupid 4 Punk-Show 2 start tonight, I wanna see No.1 contenders battle royal winner gets world title this Sunday since Booker T cancelled Sheamus-Del Rio match


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What I expect more D-Bry awesomeness, Sandow continues to save us, Layla match and not crackwhore kelly roll up nonsense, unfortunately Cena's turn to stand tall and Brock to beat up HBK.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

NOTHING on this show interests me.

Punk - LOL

Cena - ^

HHH/Brock - fail

Such a shit show atm .


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Looking forward to the buildup for the HHH/Lesnar match tonight and HBK's involvement.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You people still watch this garbage I can't be asked to watch this WWE is dying,Monday Night Bore is boring this sucks don't watch this crap if your an true wrestling fan.Real and pure wrestling comes on every Thursday night on Spike TV.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ONLY thing I have the slightest of interest in is Brock/HHH/HBK.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can't believe this is the build-up to Summerslam. :lol

Only interested in Punk, Sandow and Bryan. Oh and of course Lesnar but we all know what's going to happen regarding him.

Problem is Bryan has been paired with Kane, and Punk with Big Show. :cornette


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly D vs. Zack Ryder in a Hell in a Cell match


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Meh, low expectations tonight, actually kinda glad Punk's match starts the show, I can watch that then tune out too 10:45.

Prove me wrong WWE.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



The Mother Dragon said:


> You people still watch this garbage I can't be asked to watch this WWE is dying,Monday Night Bore is boring this sucks don't watch this crap if your an true wrestling fan.Real and pure wrestling comes on every Thursday night on Spike TV.


Yatta yatta, your vocabulary sucks and you should feel bad. 

Current WWE is only going to get better later.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



The-Rock-Says said:


> NOTHING on this show interests me.
> 
> Punk - LOL
> 
> ...


Agreed. But seriously though, we all still are looking forward to the match arent we? 
HHH vs Lesnar is that type of match I dont care about the build. Thats a MOTY candidate either way


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



The Mother Dragon said:


> You people still watch this garbage I can't be asked to watch this WWE is dying,Monday Night Bore is boring this sucks don't watch this crap if your an true wrestling fan.Real and pure wrestling comes on every Thursday night on Spike TV.


I tried to do exactly that for a few weeks last month.

A show that has it's main storyline as a bunch of guys beating everyone up. Never seen this before. Ever.










Add in AJ Styles' "storyline", perhaps the worst story ive ever experienced in pro wrestling, with the worst actress I have ever seen. Bully Ray getting beat up by a lawyer and Brooke Hogan somehow being on my TV. It's just as bad if not worse than whats happening now on RAW.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

my Predict for raw tonight.

CM Punk vs big show.

Sheamus/Alberto Del Rio match be set up for summerslam 2012.

Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler vs Kane and Chris Jericho.

kelly kelly vs Layla for the Divas Championship.

Rey Mysterio vs The Miz.


Brock Lesnar beat down on hbk.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



The Mother Dragon said:


> You people still watch this garbage I can't be asked to watch this WWE is dying,Monday Night Bore is boring this sucks don't watch this crap if your an true wrestling fan.*Real and pure wrestling comes on every Thursday night on Spike TV.*


Nice grammar. An true? LOL at the bolded part. To each their own, but stupid comments like this make you deserve being made fun of.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I really don't see the point of this, at all.
All that's left is the match between ginger and someone. So they'll probably shove that in on SD.

Unless HBK gets beaten up, Cena comes out to save him, then wins the title at SS then fued with Lesnar.
And Punk cuts a promo on Monday about how the title is back with Cena, the number one man in the company adn the poster boy. Except the kids won't realize he's taking a shot at Super Cena and will cheer,

And all will be back to normal with the boy scout.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



morris3333 said:


> my Predict for raw tonight.
> 
> CM Punk vs big show.
> 
> ...


But Sheamus vs ADR is cancelled.

So, that would mean Orton is coming out or Barret at some point.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hopefully, Paul Heyman's client,







*BROCK. LESNAR.*







hits Shawn Michaels with an F-5 so as to knock his crooked eye straight.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Not really looking forward to Summerslam. The matches might make up for it though.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> I tried to do exactly that for a few weeks last month.
> 
> A show that has it's main storyline as a bunch of guys beating everyone up. Never seen this before. Ever.
> 
> ...


in tna's defense, the couple bad storylines aside, they do the wrestling part of it right. they treat it like real sports. the bound for glory series has wrestlers beating each other like they would if it were real. it's not like the wwe bullshit where each wrestler has their special rules based on whether they are a face/heel and their standing in the company. this guy is a face and is top level so he will almost never lose no matter what and if he does he has to be severely screwed over while this other guy is a heel and can lose if slightly distracted to a midcarder, but can beat mid-carders clean. also, he can only beat top level guys if he cheats. each guy has his own set of rules that doesn't take many episodes of raw/smackdown to get a hang of and it makes the end result of all matches predictable. as a fan, it sucks balls cuz i end up having to sit through wwe matches hoping it's a good match, but knowing ahead of time sheamus and cena will win and daniel bryan will lose. i watch tna matches like in the bound for glory series and i don't know if samoa joe is going beat kurt angle. i have to watch to find out. that's where tna beats wwe.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



The Mother Dragon said:


> You people still watch this garbage I can't be asked to watch this WWE is dying,Monday Night Bore is boring this sucks don't watch this crap if your an true wrestling fan.Real and pure wrestling comes on every Thursday night on Spike TV.



:lmao :lmao :lmao Because TNA is SOOOOOO entertaining, right?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You guys really think ADR/Sheamus isn't going to happen?

It's a storyline.....


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The only think I dont like with Brock taking out Shawn Michaels is that Triple H will without a doubt get his revenge. Which means, Brock will lose.

Is Brock really gonna take out both HBK at Raw and HHH at SummerSlam?? Would give Triple H a blowjob if they would do that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Jingoro said:


> in tna's defense, the couple bad storylines aside, they do the wrestling part of it right. they treat it like real sports. the bound for glory series has wrestlers beating each other like they would if it were real. it's not like the wwe bullshit where each wrestler has their special rules based on whether they are a face/heel and their standing in the company. this guy is a face and is top level so he will almost never lose no matter what and if he does he has to be severely screwed over while this other guy is a heel and can lose if slightly distracted to a midcarder, but can beat mid-carders clean. also, he can only beat top level guys if he cheats. each guy has his own set of rules that doesn't take many episodes of raw/smackdown to get a hang of and it makes the end result of all matches predictable. as a fan, it sucks balls cuz i end up having to sit through wwe matches hoping it's a good match, but knowing ahead of time sheamus and cena will win and daniel bryan will lose. i watch tna matches like in the bound for glory series and i don't know if samoa joe is going beat kurt angle. i have to watch to find out. that's where tna beats wwe.


TNA has a well structured main event scene, a proper mid card, their titles make it onto each PPV, their titles actually MEAN something, the World Title closes the show, they have a proper tag division and everyone feels like they belong on the roster and have some sense of purpose.

WWE has a lousy main event scene with the same 5 guys in it all the time, their mid card is non existent, we haven't seen some titles defended in months, let alone on PPV, their titles mean absolutely nothing, there's 3 teams in the tag division and we constantly are seeing the same two contenders wrestle for a supposed title shot against the third, and the roster feels like you could take about 15 guys out and no one would notice.

Overall, TNA feels like its a very solid product. Is everything amazing? No, but no period of pro wrestling has ever been perfect. A lot of things they're doing extremely well (a bunch of which I've already mentioned). WWE, on the other hand...the quality I find to be so poor its almost comical. Its almost like a bunch of chickens running around with their heads cut off. They've said it themselves that they often book Raw on the fly, the writing is just awful, the booking...hahahahaha. The wrong guys are being pushed, a lot of the roster is unhappy with how they're being treated and they have devoted so much of their time to plugging social media that its more like a long infomercial with wrestling breaks. Its really embarrassing I find that a company that was doing so amazingly well has fallen so far from grace to the point where a midget who is the story line son of the boss was secretly running the company for over a year and the lead announcer was stripped down to his briefs and slathered in BBQ sauce. That is one thing that no sane minded individual can argue, either-at least TNA has 2 competent and solid announcers (Tenay and Borash), instead of the two clowns we have to put up with Monday Nights. Meanwhile JR and Regal, the two best announcers they have, are commentating on a show that virtually no one watches.

Anyway, let's try not to derail this thread any more and keep it focused on tonight's Raw.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Because TNA is SOOOOOO entertaining, right?


TNA's last few PPVs have beat the ever loving shit out of anything the Fed has done so far this year, in terms of quality...

Blind TNA haters gonna hate, I guess.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'll tell you what really bothers me is how *HUGE* this whole Brock Lesnar year could have been. 

You take everything Brock has done since his return & just change two things: Lesnar beats Cena & Lesnar stands tall on RAW 1,000 & it's like the best fucking storyline ever.

Even despite Brock Lesnar losing to John Cena (which was still a great match & I wouldn't be surprised if it wins the Match of the Year in the Wrestling Observer), he still had this big, huge, superstar aura about him. A big reason why is _because_ he's not always on television. If Brock was there every week like everyone else, he would be just another guy.

Instead, WWE was having Paul Heyman come out every week & talk. You didn't get to see Brock. You just heard about him. Mother-fucker was like Godzilla. I actually really loved how it worked out during RAW 1k up until Triple H knocked Brock over the top rope. But Paul comes out, runs his mouth. Triple H runs his mouth & writes a check his ass can't cash (again). Paul mocks Triple H (and Steph) and says "Are you crazy? You *WANT* to die??" Then Brock's music hit & he actually came out & it was a surreal "oh shit..." moment because you thought someone was going to get fucked up.

It could have all been so great.


----------



## mfleite (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Does anyone has the Vegas odds on recaps tonight? I'm going with eleven.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Walk-In said:


> I'll tell you what really bothers me is how *HUGE* this whole Brock Lesnar year could have been.
> 
> You take everything Brock has done since his return & just change two things: Lesnar beats Cena & Lesnar stands tall on RAW 1,000 & it's like the best fucking storyline ever.
> 
> ...


The only thing I don't agree with is having Cena beat Lesnar. That completely killed him. It took a pretty decent match and made it one of the worst matches I've ever seen. People say that Cena vs Miz from OTL 2011 was atrociously booked, this match was exactly the same. 2 moves, Cena wins. Absolute bullshit.

But you make very good points. This Lesnar thing was so EASY to book and could have been amazing. Simply, have his first loss be at WM against Taker. Instead, they cut their balls off during his first match.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"PAULY D? YES! HOLY SHIT AWESOME!" - no one ever


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Because TNA is SOOOOOO entertaining, right?


I know right I watched the last TNA episode and I fast forward everything, and do you call that a main event fpalm. Raw is much better and smackdown this week was better than TNA this week. TNA struggles to put on good shows, and it's just boring.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is a guy that beat The Rock, Hulk Hogan & The Undertaker, then went to MMA & won _their_ heavyweight title...he comes back...and WWE doesn't know how to use him. *REALLY?*

WWE would rather be petty & spiteful instead of make money & that's why they're a failing business that loses $500 million dollars in the last couple of years & their stock is worth less than half of what it used to be.

If WWE can't even use Brock Lesnar correctly, how on earth can guys like JTG or Zack Ryder expect to have any hope?


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Go home RAWs usually suck ass... let's see if they can top themselves with 3 hours.


----------



## StoneColdFreak (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I am fully expecting Brock Lesnar to *Kill* Shawn Michaels, Paul Heyman launches a dastardly scheme to pump gas into Stephanies boobs until they explode,HHH and Vince reunite and then Stone Cold returns and cuts a heel promo on Vince and John Cena and reveals that it was never really beer. Brock Lesnar wraps HBKs body in nutella then licks him down #Brocksfetish. Then Michael Cole says vintage, and Smackdown is nothing but recaps of what happened:yes


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



StoneColdFreak said:


> I am fully expecting Brock Lesnar to *Kill* Shawn Michaels, Paul Heyman launches a dastardly scheme to pump gas into Stephanies boobs until they explode,HHH and Vince reunite and then Stone Cold returns and cuts a heel promo on Vince and John Cena and reveals that it was never really beer. Brock Lesnar wraps HBKs body in nutella then licks him down #Brocksfetish. Then Michael Cole says vintage, and Smackdown is nothing but recaps of what happened:yes


Seems legit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KO Bossy said:


> TNA's last few PPVs have beat the ever loving shit out of anything the Fed has done so far this year, in terms of quality...
> 
> Blind TNA haters gonna hate, I guess.



:lmao What the fuck? You came onto a WWE, on the WWE part of this forum, and you tried to put down WWE, yet praise TNA, and you expect TNA NOT to get "hated on"? Of course I'm going to bash the shit out of that lousy, 3rd rate federation.

No matter how bad WWE gets, they can put on the absolute lowest of the low shit show, they're ALWAYS going to have a higher level of quality than TNA. Believe me, I agree that WWE has had it's handful of god awful, disgusting shows, but to bash WWE for their "quality" or "entertainment" value, yet praise TNA for theirs, is completely asinine. 

TNA has been trash, TNA is trash, and TNA will always be trash.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

We just got back Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton & Wade Barrett is on the close horizon. When does Mark Henry return? Theoretically things could improve. Not in time for Summerslam, mind you, but right after.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm only looking forward to Punk, Sandow, Bryan, and the HHH/Lesnar situation. I'm streaming it because of the bullshit double standards with AW and I don't want to contribute to the ratings. I expect Lawler to make more racist jokes tonight and claim that whatever Sheamus does to Del Rio that is normally considered a crime is perfectly legal and not a heinous act.



Huganomics said:


> Tonight, HBK will feel the feeling of how it feels to feel the feeling of the feeling of a broken arm and piss running down his leg.


This, lol.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Pro Royka said:


> I know right I watched the last TNA episode and I fast forward everything, and do you call that a main event fpalm. Raw is much better and smackdown this week was better than TNA this week. TNA struggles to put on good shows, and it's just boring.


Its good and fun show That I enjoy and so do many others. God you sound like such a fanboy


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao What the fuck? You came onto a WWE, on the WWE part of this forum, and you tried to put down WWE, yet praise TNA, and you expect TNA NOT to get "hated on"? Of course I'm going to bash the shit out of that lousy, 3rd rate federation.
> 
> *No matter how bad WWE gets, they can put on the absolute lowest of the low shit show, they're ALWAYS going to have a higher level of quality than TNA.* Believe me, I agree that WWE has had it's handful of god awful, disgusting shows, but to bash WWE for their "quality" or "entertainment" value, yet praise TNA for theirs, is completely asinine.
> 
> TNA has been trash, TNA is trash, and TNA will always be trash.


1. he wasnt the one who insulted wwe, that was someone else

2. that comment i just bolded just shows how much of a wwe fanboy you are. They could literally shit in the ring and you would say its better than tna. Incredibly ignorant, especially because TNA has been really good recently

3. Lets not argue about this on a raw thread, this will be my last comment on the subject


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope Brodus Clay shows a more serious side tonight. Having him give a real promo without his Funkasaurus gimmick would be a great way to sell what a threat Sandow has become.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE vs TNA again, please NOT!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FLAME WARRRRRR! Punk started it unk3

Expecting a okay show tonight since last week was a step up from the fuckery WWE has been giving us since... I don't even know.

I'm here for d bryan and jericho.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WAIT! there is a TNA section in this forum??? :vince


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWE vs TNA again? Blind marks make me laugh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sounds decent enough. I'm not really hyped for SS (other than Jericho/Zig) at all so maybe this will do something for it.

And I haven't read back yet but am I going to have to deal out warnings? ~___~


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Looking forward to tonight's show to see what the major angle will be and what will happen with the WHC match at Summerslam.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to tonight's show *to see what the major angle* will be and what will happen with the WHC match at Summerslam.


There isn't going to be one, WWE has nothing for us.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> There isn't going to be one, WWE has nothing for us.


Don't know why, but this made me crack up.

Sadly, you're probably right...unless Brock "seeing" Shawn will set-up something bigger (but I doubt it would be "summer angle" big).


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This whole Shawn Michaels coming back in every Triple H feud thing isn't really tickling my fancy.

Thumbs down.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha Wwe and Tna Marks make me laugh..Show looks alright and FYI Tna is currently at this moment better than Wwe I'm just sayin


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

--Some things to look out for tonight on Raw, which is the Raw go-home show for SummerSlam. They really need a strong show because to me it feels like a normal PPV at this point, and not the No. 3 show of the year. First, what angle is going to be done for Brock Lesnar vs. HHH. Second, is Charlie Sheen going to be involved with Daniel Bryan's match. It was pushed a few weeks ago, but for the last week, nothing has been said. Also, will The Prime Time Players be on the show, and if so, will they have a new manager (over the last week we've heard a few names suggested, as well as the idea that Vince was not interested in having managers once again).

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ericho-talks-aw-ufc-150-reaction-best-tv-show

I got a feel Layla will be the new manager of The Prime Time Players.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> I tried to do exactly that for a few weeks last month.
> *
> A show that has it's main storyline as a bunch of guys beating everyone up. Never seen this before. Ever.*
> 
> ...


Now heres a Question for ye Where o were Can I see another Wwe mark...O wait Sorry


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I watch TNA. I watch WWE. I have watched WWE (then WWF) since like 1987 or so. I have watched TNA from the first ever weekly Wednesday $10 PPV, their first show. I used to watch ECW when it was on the air. I still watch other federations too, ROH every now & then, NJPW, etc. I never feel compelled to compare the promotions to any promotion other than themselves, really. Why compare WWE to TNA when I can compare WWE now to WWE then? Or TNA now to TNA then. 

I'm a pessimist. The glass is always half-empty. I find more value, personally, in pointing out flaws; the negatives, than just trying to ignore them & look for the silver-lining. If a company does something cool, I'll praise it & give credit where credit is due. What I won't do is ignore glaring negatives because I'm clamoring for a better alternative, or a new Monday Night Wars or some shit.

I think TNA and WWE both suck. How about that? But TNA is getting better & WWE is coasting right now due to a lack of competition. I watch different promotions for different things. I watch NJPW for good in-ring. I watch WWE for the big show feel and because every PPV has at least one good wrestling match. I watch TNA because I like following them from the beginning & improving over time. I watch ROH because I like to support independent wrestling and in 2005 I thought they were the best promotion in the world.

What I'm not going to do is watch ROH & shit on them because they don't have the production that WWE has. Or watch NJPW and shit on them because they don't speak English like they do in TNA.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> There isn't going to be one, WWE has nothing for us.


There was a report last week that there would be a major angle on tonight's raw that will sell Summerslam.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope Brock beats somebody up tonight.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If TNA is better than WWE or not that isn't something a fan learns via flame war. 
Go to youtube, watch a few impacts + ppvs and then make your opinion.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao What the fuck? You came onto a WWE, on the WWE part of this forum, and you tried to put down WWE, yet praise TNA, and you expect TNA NOT to get "hated on"? Of course I'm going to *bash the shit out of that lousy, 3rd rate federation.
> *
> No matter how bad WWE gets, they can put on the absolute lowest of the low shit show, they're ALWAYS going to have a higher level of quality than TNA. Believe me, I agree that WWE has had it's handful of god awful, disgusting shows, but to bash WWE for their "quality" or "entertainment" value, yet praise TNA for theirs, is completely asinine.
> 
> *TNA has been trash, TNA is trash, and TNA will always be trash.*


How sad must ones life be to feel so much hatred for another wrestling promotion? What is wrong with you? :lol

You need to get out more. Or get laid. Or both. Read back your post, do you realise how ridiculous you sound? 

You dont watch TNA, you clearly have not been watching the past several months, so please dont give your idiotic views on something you clearly have no knowledge about. Its embarrassing to read.

I find your posts, your hatred for another pro wrestling organisation, and your general asinine views, hilarious to the extreme.

And Alex1997, you make all TNA fans look bad with your obsessive TNA marking. You are nearly as bad as Tony316. Why did you even feel the need to come in here and starting mouthing off? If you dont like WWE then dont come in this section and dont watch the show.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> There was a report last week that there would be a major angle on tonight's raw that will sell Summerslam.


And I guarantee you that that report was absolute bullshit and we'll get nothing but the usual crap tonight. Sad but true I'm afraid.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck off with the fanboy war shit. You guys are annoying enough when you're talking about one company.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



alex1997 said:


> Haha Wwe and Tna Marks make me laugh..Show looks alright and FYI Tna is currently at this moment better than Wwe I'm just sayin


You didn't need to come into the Raw thread and say it, so why bother?

TNA marks and WWE marks are as bad as each other.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My prediction
Big Show kills Punk
Cena ends the match with being SuperCena


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Barrett back tonight?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SonoShion said:


> Barrett back tonight?


if he is, lets hope his stupid theme is gone






*shutters*


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A Friend of mine is going to the Show tonight look out for his Sign : REHIRE AW OR WE RIOT!!!!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Beaker3391 said:


> A Friend of mine is going to the Show tonight look out for his Sign : REHIRE AW OR WE RIOT!!!!


It'll probably get taken down :/ Hope we get to see it though


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Beaker3391 said:


> A Friend of mine is going to the Show tonight look out for his Sign : REHIRE AW OR WE RIOT!!!!


That sign won't make air because it's going to get taken away by security.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> There was a report last week that there would be a major angle on tonight's raw that will sell Summerslam.


Probably Lesnar shoving HBK into a locker then turning to the camera (he'll be on the 'tron) and saying "see? That's piss, running down his leg. I want to fight HHH, I feel that you're feeling scared, like John Cena did and that on Sunday, you'll have piss running down your leg".
Then Heyman will scream "AND THE LEGS OF YOUR CHILDREN".

Then Cena will come out and say "don't worry, I'll rescuse HBK" and the closing angle is up saving HBK and HBK remarking how he owes Cena his life because he's such a good guy.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can anyone message me a stream? The one i'm usually watching doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ Lee on twitter added The Miz vs Rey Mysterio for the Interconitential Championship in Summerslam

so they might do something with these two on Raw tonight & probably Smackdown too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Holy shit, we're actually getting a nearly complete Summerslam card? Impossible. I'm so used to knowing 3 matches going into a PPV.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So did AJ just pull the Miz vs Rey match out of her ass?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TomahawkJock said:


> So did AJ just pull the Miz vs Rey match out of her ass?


If so, that's one lucky match.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FFS, why does Punk has to be in the opening match?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TomahawkJock said:


> So did AJ just pull the Miz vs Rey match out of her ass?


Yes, her beautiful ass.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tonight's RAW i expect commercials to hit after a segment which lasts a minute. :troll


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Curious what our main event is going to be tonight. Cena/Ziggler or Cena/Del Rio or something?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TomahawkJock said:


> So did AJ just pull the Miz vs Rey match out of her ass?


probably because Rey Mysterio beat The Miz last Friday on Smackdown. So the board of directors told AJ to let Miz have a re-match with the belt on the line this time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JY57 said:


> probably because Rey Mysterio beat The Miz last Friday on Smackdown. So the board of directors told AJ to let Miz have a re-match with the belt on the line this time.


That's a compelling reason.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Mysterio vs. Miz could be interesting. Over/Under for recaps of the Lesnar vs. Triple H feud is 5.5, so I'll go with over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Aid180 said:


> Mysterio vs. Miz could be interesting. Over/Under for recaps of the Lesnar vs. Triple H feud is 5.5, so I'll go with over.


There were seven recaps of Trips/Lesnar last week, including a local promo here in Dallas for tonight's show, so six that everyone saw. 

Again, I've said before, I'm a big Trips fan, but after the second recap of him and Lesnar last week, I groaned at the sight of each subsequent recap.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TomahawkJock said:


> That's a compelling reason.


Maybe we'll see a I-C title match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This raw better hold my attention enough to not turn over to the freaking NFL preseason game. Ugh...


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TomahawkJock said:


> That's a compelling reason.


he also lost to kane so why doesn't kane get a rematch?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope A-Ry gets another match on Raw tonight.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> I hope A-Ry gets another match on Raw tonight.


I hope for a Tyson Kidd match.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hopefully Punk does a Shoot tonight


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope the Prime Time Players still get pushed despite AW's release. #Millions Of Dollars


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> he also lost to kane so why doesn't kane get a rematch?


because he is involved with Danielson in a feud.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tyson Kidd beating Tensai one more time plz. Would like some Primo/Epico as well.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The problem with primo is his damn shoes, they piss me off.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Curious what our main event is going to be tonight. Cena/Ziggler or Cena/Del Rio or something?


Guess it will end with a Lesnar segment this time.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Domenico said:


> I hope the Prime Time Players still get pushed despite AW's release. #Millions Of Dollars


 the Prime Time Players is set to get a new manager on raw tonight.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Unless they do some sort of dumbshit backstage segment or tron type deal, my money's on Brock/HBK in the ring, brawling, of course brock beats the hell out of HBK then HHH comes out pissed, they brawl, etc etc.. Its supposed to get you hyped like hell for the PPV, ( not that you guys dont know, just sayin, ).. 

Now I personally would like to see what I just typed happen, then the lockerroom empty with everyone trying to break the two up, maybe end Raw like they did in the golden days with a huge ass badass brawl with everyone trying to break it up.. 

But I guarantee the ending camera angle will be on Michaels who is laying there helpless... :frustrate


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



morris3333 said:


> the Prime Time Players is set to get a new manager on raw tonight.


Source?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Now I personally would like to see what I just typed happen, then the lockerroom empty with everyone trying to break the two up, maybe end Raw like they did in the golden days with a huge ass badass brawl with everyone trying to break it up..


You mean like the exact thing that happened in the Cena/Brock feud, the only difference being that didn't end the show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



morris3333 said:


> the Prime Time Players is set to get a new manager on raw tonight.


Let me guess...Byron Saxton, headset mic and all.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Domenico said:


> Source?


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ericho-talks-aw-ufc-150-reaction-best-tv-show


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Alex said:


> You mean like the exact thing that happened in the Cena/Brock feud, the only difference being that didn't end the show.


Pretty much. Either that or some 'accidental' blood.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

11 minutes until Monday Night AJ/Recaps/Adverts/Social Networking.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hopefully there aren't too many people that have to turn in their graves tonight.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Let me guess...Byron Saxton, headset mic and all.


I got a feel Layla will turn heel by be the new manager of The Prime Time Players on raw tonight.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Not to excited, Nonetheless I will be watching.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Let's see who Christian puts over tonight.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I am going to regret staying up for this. Raw is just getting worse and worse every single week.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So tonight is the go-home RAW episode. Hope they somehow put some effort into hyping at least one match.

And unless I'm mistaken, that Pauly D guy is going to be the social ambassador or something for tonight, right? Oh god.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OMG worst episode ever, i'm done watching this shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



jblvdx said:


> OMG worst episode ever, i'm done watching this shit.


:lmao I'm expecting quite a bit of that.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> I am going to regret staying up for this. Raw is just getting worse and worse every single week.


Dont bother, just watch the first hour and decide whether to watch the rest


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Summerslam build has been decent, hope they continue that tonight.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Cyon said:


> So tonight is the go-home RAW episode. Hope they somehow put some effort into hyping at least one match.
> 
> And unless I'm mistaken, that Pauly D guy is going to be the social ambassador or something for tonight, right? Oh god.


RAW is Guido tonight


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The TOUT crap needs to be cut down. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK I forgot about Pauly D. Lesnar for that segment, plz.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JT Martin said:


> The TOUT crap needs to be cut down. :no:


Far bigger problems than Tout.


----------



## ladieslady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Probably gonna be petty and stream this one. Not so much to protest the midcard situation as to protest Pauly D being on my television screen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tout hasn't been THAT bad, imo. Same with twitter. Maybe I'm just used to it.

Hopefully Pauly D fucks up a bunch of names or does something embarrassing.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Expecting "aaah, I was wondering what would break first HBK, your spirit, or your hair extensions.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Monday Night RAW With 50 % More Tout videos thats what you guys wanted right?:vince2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



morris3333 said:


> the Prime Time Players is set to get a new manager on raw tonight.


fuck that. AW>>>

not expecting much since its a go home show. Give Dolph and Sandow time and I'm good.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who the fuck is Pauly D?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Will I enjoy this RAW Sober or doo i have to get High to like it?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Skinner two weeks in a row, we're all very lucky.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Who the fuck is Pauly D?












This douche.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Who the fuck is Pauly D?


A guido from Jersey Shore


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here we go.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> This douche.


Oh dear...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Meh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So they could of had Lesnar destroy HBK last week, when it made sense right.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

game time


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

is this Fort Minor I hear singing the theme???


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Whats the name of the new Raw theme song?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Raw theme song so terrible smh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho should come out in tights since Y2J is back


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

sounds like fight night round 2's theme song. I like.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Still cheered.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

THE CHAMP SHOULD ALWAYS CLOSE THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk got a big pop as a heel. 

Looks like he's gonna get buried.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The new theme is starting to grow on me


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*Great reaction for Punk.*


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh you know Punk won't be happy about starting the show


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damn, they may try to turn him heel, but Punk still gets a face like pop.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ah yes, CM Punk, the curtain jerker champion!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



RickeyP said:


> Raw theme song so terrible smh


Better than what it was before.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk in the opening match? Yeah he'll be involved in the last segment somehow.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

At least we get a match to start raw


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk opening again? 

Insert a face palm photo here and F the WWE!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They're saying 25th Anniversary of Summerslam this year as well? Didn't they say that last year for the 25th annual Summerslam? Hahaha


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bring out the champ in the first match, no title match, seems to really show how important the title is.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat pop for Punk (Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



R.K.O Peep said:


> The new theme is starting to grow on me


Same. Was skeptical at first but it's really not bad.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

it's clobbering timmeeeee

isn't he heel?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

CM Punk? more like CM Over. bakohk!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

His heel turn isn't working, he's face as fuck and everyone loves him too much. Undertaker syndrome.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

CM Punk is in the opener. Gee, I wonder who will be in the Main Event tonight...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They can't be serious. They just did Show/Punk. I don't want to see this shit again.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here we go


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol Punk complaining about not being in the main event....still gets put in the curtain jerker of a three hour show. When will this company learn that theyre fucking retarded?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Very rare you get a heel vs heel match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Beanies = serious business.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAT POP FOR PUNK. Let's hope for a good show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Weeeeeeeeeeell, it's the reason I'm not ordering SummerSlam for the first time in many years.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Very rare you get a heel vs heel match


Lets face it, Punk isn't a heel, it's just not working at all.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> They can't be serious. They just did Show/Punk. I don't want to see this shit again.


They really don't know what to do... Can guarantee Cena in the last match...

:cuss::no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Not sure how this is gonna work because they can't use the Punk/Henry formula for this since Punk is heel now. Although he seems to be acting face-ish tonight so far. Perhaps he's a tweener.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk opening, again. Champ can't ME, that's Cenas spot.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God I fucking hate Big Show. Fat cunt.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Anyone else excited to hear what King will say that will piss everyone here off?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lawler now supports Punk.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ugh WWE DVR set bed goodnight world.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



PoisonMouse said:


> Lets face it, Punk isn't a heel, it's just not working at all.


Only time Punk was getting boo'd recently and it wasn't even much but all the males were behind Bryan and Cena's usually kids and women were behind Punk.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can anyone on the roster work an above 2 star match with Show? Jeez.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's simple. Punk is just going to switch between acting like a face and acting like a heel when it's convenient for the match-up.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jerry Lawler, did Big Show really hold the Divas title?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It doesn't make sense to me that The Big Show sells punches from guys like C.M. Punk. If he's a 7', 500lb monster & "the world's largest athlete" how come WWE doesn't book him like that? Just seems silly.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

he is almost like a superman...but he's not, because Cena is superman.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Takertheman said:


> CM Punk is in the opener. Gee, I wonder who will be in the Main Event tonight...


Abe Washington vs Kobe Bryant/Linda McMahon handicap match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lawler now calling Big Show, Superman.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Twice now Lawler has reminded us that CM Punk doesn't need to be pinned, wonder how many times that will come up...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I still mark for Big Show's screams.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Only time Punk was getting boo'd recently and it wasn't even much but all the males were behind Bryan and Cena's usually kids and women were behind Punk.


Do Rock/Undertaker/Kane/HHH/Lesnar count?

If you mean currently... maybe Rock.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Only Big Show can kill the crowd already when the night just started, horrible worker.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fucking marblemouthed giant.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this match...


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God Show bores the hell out of me.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Big Show is awful in the ring like Khali in 2007 when he was WHC


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Walk-In said:


> It doesn't make sense to me that The Big Show sells punches from guys like C.M. Punk. If he's a 7', 500lb monster & "the world's largest athlete" how come WWE doesn't book him like that? Just seems silly.


This dude ever have good matches? Thought it was good in WCW when he held the title... Hogan had to cheat to beat him. WWE definitely has misused this dude. Turned him into a whiny bitch at times and what else.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ToxieDogg said:


> Abe Washington vs Kobe Bryant/Linda McMahon handicap match.


I'd watch it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This match in very interesting.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Jerry Lawler, did Big Show really hold the Divas title?


:lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Walk-In said:


> It doesn't make sense to me that The Big Show sells punches from guys like C.M. Punk. If he's a 7', 500lb monster & "the world's largest athlete" how come WWE doesn't book him like that? Just seems silly.


Because no one wants to see a Big Show monster heel run.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

When is Mark Henry back. I preferred him over Show. His talking brought something new. are there any Hall of Pain tributes on youtube where i can reminisce


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Jerry Lawler, did Big Show really hold the Divas title?


well he did say active...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God just retire already Big Show all you're matches fucking suck and no one can have a half way decent match with him.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL at that slow ass spear


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Isn't Punk supposed to be heel?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cole ruined the bulldog call LOL.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAT POP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK YES DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Holy shit Bryan's over.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao NO! NO! NO!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAT POP!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

GOATFACE!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Every single Big Show match is the exact same thing, just swap out opponents. It's the same god damn match he had with Cena last week.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

D BRYAN POP BABAYYYYY


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

i wish they would keep bryan away from this feud. Its not because he's bad, it's because he deserves better than this.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here's Dbry :yes


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RAW IS GOATFACWE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh thank fuck.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

NOO!!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Goddamn, crowd popped huge for D-Bry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

thank you based d-bry!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YES!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LMFAO


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great reaction for D-Bry


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DANIEL BRYAN! SAVE US DB!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And the entire board just came in their pants as Daniel Bryan makes an appearance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck that means Tattoo will come out next.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hey Bryan LMAO What is going on?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan to take Shows place plz.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Daniel Bryan is over as fuck. You hear his music and see the crowd become alive.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag match. Cena and Punk vs Bryan and show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nothing but heels in the ring.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



bazzer said:


> Do Rock/Undertaker/Kane/HHH/Lesnar count?
> 
> If you mean currently... maybe Rock.


Talking currently man -- when HHH and Punk were feuding, Punk still had his supporters

---

Bryan to be put in the match at SS if he pins Cena in the main event tonight.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And Punk is dead

SUPERCENA TO THE RESCUE


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And here comes Cena...Yawn


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Are they going to make the WWE title match a 5 man championship scramble?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

good thing all that green on Cena isn't kryptonite or else we'd be fucked...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck, AJ's going to pull a Teddy Long.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh gee i wonder what the main event is tonight?....


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh shi...AJ gonna channel her inner Teddy Long


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What in the actual fuck is this?

Incoming tag match/fatal 4 way main event.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

here comes AJ Long with the tag match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aaaaaaand welcome to Fantasy Island...


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck Kane, let him in the match YES!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk clotheslines Show four times and he doesn't fall...Cena clotheslines him once and he goes out of the ring...good booking WWE.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Teddy Long?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag match


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh thank goodness for Cena. Such a nice man he is saving Punk.

And now, the tag team later on.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag Team match for later playa's?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag match main event.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYAS


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fatal four way!?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

3 hour show and punk gets the first 10 minutes...fuck right off. Raw's going on mute for the rest of the night i think. 

At this point, watching raw is akin to watching a 5 car pile up unfold. I want to look away, but I cant in hopes that something epic will happen.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> Tag match. Cena and Punk vs Bryan and show.


I hope not. I mean, she's not Teddy Long.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat Sears pantsuit.
Bitch is skipping down the ring and she's the GM. I can't. :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk was just made look the weakest he's ever looked.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ can rock a mean pantsuit.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The crowd popped HUGE for Bryan!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Teddy Long gonna make a tag team!!! Errr, wait...


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag team to end the show calling it


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aj stealing ideas from the playa


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ Long playas.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

light it upp!

LIGHT IT UPPP!!

She looks hotter everyday tbh


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"WE ARE GOING TO HAVE ARE SELF A TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA AND THE SPECIAL GUEST REFFEREEE DA UNDERTAKA OR DEA ANIMAL BATISTA."


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And there's your main event. Wasn't too bad a way to set that up, actually.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> Because no one wants to see a Big Show monster heel run.


Maybe he can compete in a eating contest every week.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fucking burn Cena. Same old shit. You can fuck off as well AJ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Teddy has been whispering into her ear


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol Punk "don't you say him, don't you say him, don't you say him"


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Teddy Long spotted tonight?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

teddy long must of gave her that idea of a tag team match


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

teddy long must of gave her that idea of a tag team match


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*"Don't say hi..Don't you..do not... *Fuck you face*"* :lmao


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Useless woman.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Teddy Long senior advisor on Raw as well?


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ wearing flat shoes with suits dont look right, should always be heels.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ apparently went to the Teddy Long School of General Management


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"ZOMG!?!?! How are Cena and Punk going to possibly get along?!!11?!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How many legacy defining matches can hhh have?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Anyone else sick of seeing AJ and hearing that music? For those of you not sick of seeing her, let me tell you about this thing where you can see cuter and better looking women no matter what way you want to...it's called the internet.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dammn AJ is Fine


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did Jerry Lawler just say the teams are unbalanced!?? Way to make the heels seem a threat.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'd kill that pussy, she'd have to save the pant suit Monica Lewinsky style.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow Lesnar looked strange in that pic.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aj is learning from the best. Tag Team match player! Holla Holla Holla!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar gonna sign dat contract with Shawn's blood.



Headliner said:


> I still mark for Big Show's screams.


POLISH THAT TILE FOR ME! POLISH IT!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Told you people many weeks ago that they'd have Jobbin' Danny B and Big Show in a random throwaway tag team match against Punk and Cena with JDB getting pinned.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Kezz1178 said:


> AJ wearing flat shoes with suits dont look right, should always be heels.


Because her feet get the most time on the television right?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Too many Teddy Long jokes were already made for me to make one.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So rather than use the midcard, we get to see the main eventers wrestle twice.

Mcmahon the biggest troll ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fucking contract signings. I hope Triple H is feeling the feeling that Brock is feeling. I think we can all feel that feeling.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan when he turns face in the future will be huge


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag team match, playa!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hmm looks like no real story line tonite, and its gonna be the same thing we saw last week, great can't wait.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I saw this segment at least 200 times this year.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice ad for Darksiders 2 (on Sky Sports)...looks good, but I haven't played through the first game yet. By the time I do, Darksiders 2 will have hit the bargain bins. :cool2


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Woah Tag team match. That is what you call exciting and unpredictable TV.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What's the over/under on how many times they will show a recap of something that already happened tonight?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



kopitelewis said:


> So rather than use the midcard, we get to see the main eventers wrestle twice.
> 
> Mcmahon the biggest troll ever.


Biggest cunt ever I'd go with.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Daniel Bryan having to save the main event of Summerslam and everyone involved? Sounds about right


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hate contract signings.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

for those who don't know, Family guy is on TBS from 8 - 11 as well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I didn't know so many guys had a fetish for Chadwick's pant suits up in here.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> Because no one wants to see a Big Show monster heel run.


no one wants to see Big Show period


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So...uhh...Kane to interfere in the tag team match later?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Because her feet get the most time on the television right?


If some of the sexual deviants around here had it their way, that would indeed be the case.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*The new Raw theme is atrocious and AJ is getting beyond terrible.*


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They need to retire contract signings, most overdone thing in WWE history. Never entertaining.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Teddy Long is trending worldwide! :L


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

When did AJ become Teddy Long?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FEELINGS will be FELT in the contract signing


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm more amped for that episode of Suits (amazing show) than I am anything coming up to SummerSlam.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who wants to be a star!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG.:lmao


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

10,000 superstar autographs. Don't bother getting one, cause they ain't worth crap


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG????????????


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG~!

He's about to get fired.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG tiwtter rant is a work, lulz.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG is STILL there? :O Holy Shit!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Complains.

Gets air time.

Fucking JTG.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh shit it's Kaitlyn! ......And JTG


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Wow Lesnar looked strange in that pic.


Yeah, kinda like a head of cauliflower that was on the reduced rack.

That would be an interesting pic, now that I think of it...someone get on that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Less than half the people who attended Summerslam Axxess got autographs?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG! :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Katlyn lookin good


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol they putting JTG whining in a story


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG sighting! Ryback squash?


----------



## danielbryanyes (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YES! YES! DANIEL BRYAN.....:yes


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG GETS SCREENTIME!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG is about to get squashed


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If Punk DOESN'T screw Cena in that match I will be shocked.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Looks like JTG is ready to join Aces & Eights.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG? Holy Shit!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'd pay good money to see this turn into a porno.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Looks like they're punishing JTG for speaking his mind then


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao JTG "1...2...3. Raw is 3 hours"


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Because her feet get the most time on the television right?


they should...lol And HOLY CRAP JTG!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG goodbye match???


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Skyfall said:


> for those who don't know, Family guy is on TBS from 8 - 11 as well.


Come on, Raw is bad enough. That would just be awful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn is so fucking hot :yum:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG IS STILL EMPLOYED!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ Lee pushing the black man down.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG being a GOAT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*Oh god AJ again... lol *


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

J"obber"TG!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How the fuck did she get this job in the first place? Kayfabe wise, of course.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG to get squashed again,


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG and Kaitlyn on Raw? What alternate universe is this?

And JTG is getting beat down by Ryback.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG? Well damn.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Since the show started with Punk vs. Big Show and the main event is Punk/Cena vs. Bryan/Show. Why don't we just add Bryan vs. Cena somewhere on the card. 

Although I will say that that JTG segment was longer than most of his matches.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

kane/brodus squash match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh great JTG/Ryback.

Vince is a fucking dick.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

when we complained that we want to see more midcard and low card talent to be used, we didnt mean wanted them fucking used in squash matches.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

KAITLYN! :yum


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Come on AJ -- be a star!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG to get squashed :artest


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Chickbusters reunion!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback vs JTG it is then. Fucking yay.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG = Jobber To Go


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Michael Cole.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Tedious said:


> Looks like they're punishing JTG for speaking his mind then


Or he's Ryback's new personal jobber.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ's backstage segments are great, but her "booking" is Teddy Long 2.0


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ AND Kaitlyn.....mmmmm.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

First non-jobber JTG entrance since two years ago


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback hungry...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG still has cryme tyme music? :lmao

They about to make this ****** tap dance in the middle of the ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn always looks great on screen... But kinda gross in pictures. And fuck yeah for JTG. Dude needs a huge push.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RVDberg?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did you hear that pop for JTG?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Woah, an actual entrance, big step up.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

http://lolwrestling.com/howlonghasjtgbeenemployed/

5 years, 303 days.

Almost 6 whole years. We should have a special episode just for him.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn got that OD spray on tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

At least he got an entrance. :/


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

please let the guy win


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SpeedStick said:


> JTG goodbye match???


haha; a lesson to the rest of ya!


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

inb4 JTG jobs to Ryback.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

the ending of any segment with AJ looking thoughtful reminds me of the standard Michael Cole shoulder shrug from the old days


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Money, money, yeah, yeah!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A rare JTG has appeared.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG getting some screen time. Who does he job to?


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn is so fucking sexy. NICE TITS :|


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I am going to miss JTG


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback or a returning Shad Gaspard?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Oh great JTG/Ryback.
> 
> Vince is a fucking dick.


We already knew that.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AJ is so annoying. Yea she's hot and could get the D, but her facial expressions/gimmick is so over exaggerated its cringeworthy...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's feeding time...


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

In before JTG beats Ryback


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ranting on Twitter
Turns it into a storyline


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And here comessssssssss

Ryback

WTF? NEW THEME?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

it's feeding time

also new theme? hahaha


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG should seriously replace Titus in the minority tag team.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well, even though it's a squash, he did get in TV :lmao


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the fuck did they just do to rybacks music?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> How the fuck did she get this job in the first place? Kayfabe wise, of course.


I think WWE even expects us to kayfabe-believe that she sucked someone's dick.

FEED ME MORE. Awesome.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



abrown0718 said:


> no one wants to see Big Show period


It's the BIG SLOW!..btw, yeah, only those who don't know talent want to watch Big Slow in "action".


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh lawdy, they trying to make "feed me more" bigger LOL!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You know, a JTG shoot is just what this business needs. BEST IN THE HOOD.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yes King, AJ's ability to just throw random tag matches together involving Raw's main players is what separates her from the other great RAW general managers in history.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this company....so predictable


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol what the fuck is with this music??


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YEAHHHHH FEED HIM MORE FEED HIM MORE!!!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback with DAT pop!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yeah, the soundclips during Ryback's music do nothing for his entrance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh god, they've added "FEED ME MORE" to his theme? :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat theme!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FEED ME MORE in the theme now, big lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lmao what a theme. Almost thought it was Heidenreich


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OMG :LOL WTF IS WITH RYBACK'S ENTRANCE?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You gotta be kidding me with this fucking entrance music...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God I really didn't see that coming


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hahahahahahahahaha. What a fucking awful new theme for Rycunt.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao

AW is gone, now we get to witness the death of JTG LIVE!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I like the new entrance music! Finally some vocals in there!

Also, JTG gonna get his arse turned inside out.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hate this new music.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FEED HIM MORE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I preferred the old theme.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ugh this new theme is so awful. Lyrics once again killed it. The original had intensity, this just sounds like metallica lite.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Horrible theme alert. Lyrics though? Pretty sick.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Does Ryback have new music now?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> How the fuck did she get this job in the first place? Kayfabe wise, of course.


Meltzer and Alvarez speculated that Vince was so impress by AJ manipulating Bryan, Punk, and Kane (assuming she was pretending to be crazy) that he thought she would make the perfect GM.

Their theory was the only good one I heard.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh great, it's Mr.FEEED ME MOOOOORE!!!!

Bye JTG.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Let's go JTG!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I can't take a black man seriously when he's wearing a bedazzled, cut off denim jacket, hoodie and candy apple red panties.

Ugh this motherfucker and the pink eye.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I actually like JTG now.

Da fuck happened with Rybacks music?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

i watched that promo, and all i was thinking was "DEM TITTIES."


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG is going to get the ultimate burial of all burials then get released. Vince is such a dick


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Vince is laughing at JTG.

And I laughed at Ryback's slightly modified theme.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't think I like this remix.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They should never book another Show/Punk again. Any time Show sells, it's just looks ridiculous.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hahahaha. thats great. jtg doesnt want pink eye


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I betteh not get pink eye!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Calling a Jinder save and jobber stable incoming


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback just took a shit on the ramp. I notice he still has the pinkeye and new music.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lmao I better not get pinkeye hahahahahahah


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

2nd time ive heard sum 1 say unstoppable tonight heh -


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

rip jtg for speaking out bruh


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

that new music sucks


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

GOLDDDBERGGGG


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Calling it, JTG is in line for a monster push. Ryback was built up just for JTG to beat him.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why must WWE ruin most theme songs?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

goldberg chants are strong


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did he say "keep that eye away from me"? :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL AT JTG

"I BETTER NOT GET DAT PINK EYE"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Ryback's theme supposed to sound...intimidating? Should have gotten Amon Amarth to remake it or something.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yes Goldberg chants sweet!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Goldberg chants... lol


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's nothing on BROOKLYN BROOKLYN


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG don't want dat pink eye.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

MY TURN! lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I miss belly to belly suplexes


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback is like Kobe Bryant in a hotel room in Colorado.

Unstoppable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'd mark if JTG started shooting.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha "my turn!"


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

who didn't see this coming?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

goldberg chants dont get old :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"My turn!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Goldberg chants always make me laugh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I always think of the Goonies seeing this guy come out... And I think he's the only generic, low talent face that I've actually not hated in the past 15 years.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"My turn"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Finally AJ and Kaitlyn interacts with each other again. Its been like forever


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love the reactions.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



pinofreshh said:


> i watched that promo, and all i was thinking was "DEM TITTIES."


I remember I used to get excited over implants.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pisses me off that this show sucks so fucking bad now. Jesus fuckong Christ Vince get your head out of your fucking ass and quit with the kiddy bullshit. 

Turning it off in the first hour yet again waiting for TNA! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Still getting huge Goldberg chants. Fuck off Ryback.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FEED MEE MORE!FEED MEE MORE!FEED MEE MORE!FEED MEE MORE!...... Best to chant this at a Yankees Game


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Poor JTG.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If you in the WWE leave twitter alone


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No fucking way, Feed me more chants?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

do you hear that crowd. man i hate him but he is getting over. His Feed Me More is catchy anyway


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback's awesome idc what you say.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jinder Mahal in 3...2...1...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG wanted a TV spot, Ryback match is a good use. New theme, clearly because FEED ME MORE is getting over huge.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

is it just me or is Cole and Lawler now on the live mic?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thanks for speaking your mind JTG.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck off Cole aka Vince


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback pretty much is Goldberg. They both fucking suck.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RYBACK GOAT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Feed me more reminds me of the RVD chant the crowds used to do


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"I can't wait until JTG tweets this".

This must of been JTG's punishment. I'd say he got off good.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Holy crap, those eyes...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Seriously, what the fuck is with his eye(s)?


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

is he crying? lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why did Lawler sound like he was speaking into a microphone instead of his headset there for a sec?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"GIVE.......ME......ROIDS"


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I guess it's safe to say that Ryback eats ass.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"I can't wait 'til JTG tweets about this". Lmao wow they didn't have to make it so blatant.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE's message to the boys in the back - Complain and get squashed ...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

dudes crying.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"tell him to keep that pink eye away from me!"


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Was Lawler's commentary being played to the entire arena there?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao poor JTG got his wish..


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback looks like he was smoking a joint backstage. I guess that's why he keeps saying "Feed Me More."


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice piped in "feed me more" chants there.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They're definitely piping in the "Feed Me More" chants, you can hear the technical feedback of the announcers.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Still getting huge Goldberg chants. Fuck off Ryback.


Why don't you shut the tv off, put your hands in your pants and go to town?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback is over. Just need those Goldberg chants to leave.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Where the FUCK is Mahal?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So half the match was either Ryback getting Goldberg chants or Feed Me More chants...I don't get crowds.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yeah, I thought I could hear Jerry pulling a "JR at SummerSlam 1998" moment on the PR :lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Does Ryback throw soap in his eyes before a match?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Honestly, I'd never have expected a tag team match like that. They've only pulled that....shit, when have they not...it's got to be months.

AJ should change initials to SOS.

SOS=Same old Shit


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JTG injured or something? what he trying to do when he was up in rybacks finisher?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback is so crap, he actually transcends being crap and becomes awesome by default.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback getting over, it seems.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*Listen to those chants. And then he's a failure. Gotta love IWC, so ridiculously biased on their opinions :lmao


RYBACK! RYBACK!*


----------



## danielbryanyes (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Get that pink eye away from mE.........


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh god. Roddy Piper. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The moral of this story is that you cannot be disgruntled or frustrated with your job. Just bend over and get screwed with a rusty strap on.....unless you're CM Punk, of course. Miserable.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PIPERS PIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NoyK said:


> *Listen to those chants. And then he's a failure. Gotta love IWC, so ridiculously biased on their opinions :lmao
> 
> 
> RYBACK! RYBACK!*


He still sucks.

Him getting a chant means nothing to me.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh for fuck sakes don't let it be Miz...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

#Y2JPit


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Piper the only legend they can get?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jerry Lawler... the only man who's amazed at seeing something for the 385th time like it's the first time.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL WWE wants to get people to "vote".

More than likely it'll be Miz "winning".


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Y2J AND PIPER. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I am stuck on whether to pick Miz to fuck with people. Obvious they want Jericho or Ziggler in it


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

#DOLPHPIT

And yet another poll where one option clearly doesn't belong.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAMN, Jericho and Piper promo? vote Y2J.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hope this Piper's Pit is as entertaining as the last one.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

#MozPit


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper's Pit with Dolph, PLZ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

dude what the hell those 3 are too hard to choose between they are all good people for pipers pit also shouldn't they have promoted that more?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ffs piper still thinks hes relevant fuckkkk


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Have we really made it 25 minutes without a mention of Tout?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Has to be Ziggler with a Jericho interference.

Let's see how the "votes" go.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Voted Jericho.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You sheeps are unbelievable fpalm a while a go Pyro and I were getting a lot of shit for posting how shitty AJ is and now look at all of you. :lmao


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why don't you shut the tv off, put your hands in your pants and go to town?


haha


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

#JizzPit trolololol.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So, either Y2J is a guest and DZ interferes, or DZ is a guest and Y2J interferes. Smart move, WWE.

...No way in hell Miz is winning.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NoyK said:


> *Listen to those chants. And then he's a failure. Gotta love IWC, so ridiculously biased on their opinions :lmao
> 
> 
> RYBACK! RYBACK!*


Yeah! They totally didn't sound piped in at all!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My vote goes to AW.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

was he crying because they were chanting??


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jerry Lawler... the only man who condones grand theft auto and the damaging of property in the name of competitive rivalry.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Was Lawler's commentary being played to the entire arena there?


i think it was just poor reception; sounding echoey.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



MM10 said:


> Pisses me off that this show sucks so fucking bad now. Jesus fuckong Christ Vince get your head out of your fucking ass and quit with the kiddy bullshit.
> 
> Turning it off in the first hour yet again waiting for TNA!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using VerticalSports.Com App


Bye then


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

#y2jpit and let him argue with piper that it ought to be the highlight reel instead of piper's pit. that would be so cash


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Dark_Link said:


> You sheeps are unbelievable fpalm a while a go Pyro and I were getting a lot of shit for posting how shitty AJ is and now look at all of you. :lmao


Well you like Megan Fox so you are irrelevant.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why don't you shut the tv off, put your hands in your pants and go to town?


Haha, you win


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha, big LOL at those who don't realise how incredibly obviously those shitty "feed me more" chants were piped in.

Ryback is a shit, rip off. End of. Bring back Goldberg and have him kill the cunt.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> The moral of this story is that you cannot be disgruntled or frustrated with your job. Just bend over and get screwed with a rusty strap on.....unless you're CM Punk, of course. Miserable.


I thought that was the way it was in America anyway?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Voting clearly does not matter. They obviously have the result fixed


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> The moral of this story is that you cannot be disgruntled or frustrated with your job. Just bend over and get screwed with a rusty strap on.....unless you're CM Punk, of course. Miserable.


Lol this. Poor JTG.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ryback went from one vs one squash to one vs two squash to... one vs one squash.

more recaps, foo fighters are getting raped


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> So half the match was either Ryback getting Goldberg chants or Feed Me More chants...I don't get crowds.


The Feed Me chants were definitely piped in.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jerry Lawler... the only man who could work side by side on a weekly basis next to the man who mocked his dead mother on live television, and then forget about it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If you Vote Jericho would Dolph show up anyway and vice versa.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm betting a lot of people will be unhappy at the fact Ryback is getting over 

Also, Daniel Bryan is the next Kurt Angle.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE just clearly told JTG from that match with Ryback, shut the fuck up,lol.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Dark_Link said:


> You sheeps are unbelievable fpalm a while a go Pyro and I were getting a lot of shit for posting how shitty AJ is and now look at all of you. :lmao


Don't lump me in with those sheeps, I still think AJ sucks and its a farce that she's GM. I just didn't think it needed to be reiterated.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Haha, big LOL at those who don't realise how incredibly obviously those shitty "feed me more" chants were piped in.
> 
> Ryback is a shit, rip off. End of. Bring back Goldberg and have him kill the cunt.


And all the people you could see chanting in the crowd were plants? Piss off.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



RKO_THUG said:


> was he crying because they were chanting??



No that was pink eye


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Chris Jericho go to win the fan vote to be on the PIPERS PIT.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BROOKLYN BROOKLYN.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Updated Raw/SD Records so far:

CM Punk = 13-17-2
Big Show = 24-11-4
Ryback = 21-0
JTG = 0-4


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Trifektah said:


> Yeah! They totally didn't sound piped in at all!


*It's RAW, not Smackdown fool. The show is live, haha gotta love when marks run out of ideas to diss someone they dislike :lmao*


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How can you pipe it in live? It would fuck up the sound because they'd have to cut some of the crowd mics off.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

wow, those sounded very piped in. reminds me of the first goldberg chants, they are literally forcing you to do the chant XD


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KO Bossy said:


> Don't lump me in with those sheeps, I still think AJ sucks and its a farce that she's GM. I just didn't think it needed to be reiterated.


^


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jerry Lawler... the one man that might actually make affliction shirts go out of style.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NoyK said:


> *It's RAW, not Smackdown fool. The show is live, haha :lmao*


It's _very_ possible to pipe in crowd noise during a live show.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> The Feed Me chants were definitely piped in.


That's just sad. It's funny because the WWE accused WCW of piping in Goldberg chants.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Froot said:


> Updated Raw/SD Records so far:
> 
> *CM Punk = 13-17-2*
> Big Show = 24-11-4
> ...


Totally SUPER PUNK~! :lmao

And I've become a fan of JTG over the last week.

WHY NOT PUT CESARO/SANTINO ON PPV? FUCK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL at the US title being on pre-shows. At least the IC title makes it to shows.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Santinos face in that picture is irritating


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

#PIPERALL


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A.W. posting and whining on twitter is so annoying.


And yes Cesaro is about to become US champion!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lmao, US title relegated to the preshow forever. So fucking sad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So Shad left and is somewhat successful in the comic business while JTG is getting squashed. 

Hope Antonio beats Santino. Comedy characters should be far away from any title.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cesaro better win.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

New US Champion. Bout fucking time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KO Bossy said:


> Don't lump me in with those sheeps, I still think AJ sucks and its a farce that she's GM. I just didn't think it needed to be reiterated.


And I was bored with her "storyline" a long time before GM status...
I still say she should change initials to SOS for same old shit


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> Have we really made it 25 minutes without a mention of Tout?


Nooooo!

You jinxed it!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback clearly stoned


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK and Piperrrr


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

guess santinos losing the us title then


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Santino is a guido. Him and Pauly D or at least a cameo on Jersey Shore. They are all idiots after all


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper is great.

I think the best Piper's Pit was the one he did with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

titles being defended on pre shows , good job WWE


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm betting a lot of people will be unhappy at the fact Ryback is getting over
> 
> Also, Daniel Bryan is the next Kurt Angle.


He's not fucking getting over. The chants are painfully obviously piped in. Anyone with half a brain can tell that.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You know I really love getting to see Roddy Piper back. I missed this guy, him and "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan. Two guys from the 80's who I really wish I could see more.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Don't you have a home, Shawn?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

One man band!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ONE MAN FUCKIN BAND!!!!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Michaels about to get killed...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SLATER TIME!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wooooo SLATER BAYBAY!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hahaha ONE MAN GOD DAMN BAND BABY


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's jobbin time!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ONE MAN BAAND BAAAAAABBBBBYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heath Slater about to lose.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK rape in 3...2...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

the one man band baby


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heath Slaterrr LOL


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SLATER TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

oh ffs 2 squash matches in a row


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wonder who we are getting tonight.

ONE MAAAAAAAN BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND BABY!

Wait. What. R-Truth?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SLATERS GON' SLATE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK YEAH SLATER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Another squash match?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ONE MAN BAND BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HEATH SLATER GOAT!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

one man band, RAW is saved


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heath Slater's next in the McMahon punishment Night. Fuck this Company


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Little JImmy vs Slater plz


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Truth vs Slater?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who cares if the chants are piped in or not? Is that going to affect whether you guys like Ryback?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shawn: "i dont even know why I'm in this"


I think he forgot that he PUT HIMSELF in this...fucking retarded script writing. Oh and its so predictable whats gunna happen:

HBK comes out to sign the papers, Brock destroys the fuck out of HBK, and Triple H turns up at the last minute for the save.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This guy gets more orange by the minute.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's getting worse..Slater..he's dried up for me,lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Remember when the US chanpionship ment something? They don't care about that belt. It is being defeneded on a PPV pre show! lOL


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

_*rubs forehead in circular motion*_


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Slaters gonna slate 1 BAAAAABBBEEHHHH!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Truth/Slater Da fuck?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Santino in that list of people upset, He about to lose his belt


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK seems like he was fighting the urge to be "goofy dx shawn"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*










I hate go home shows


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

shit I want some wendys now.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ryback is another generic nobody trying to use a gimmick which he'll never have the talent to pull off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK worried cause he knows BROCK LESNAR is about to destroy him.

Fuck Truth. They ruined him. This fucking "crazy invisible little jimmy" shit gotta stop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NoyK said:


> *It's RAW, not Smackdown fool. The show is live, haha gotta love when marks run out of ideas to diss someone they dislike :lmao*


It was actually pretty obvious. Live PA systems are a doosey.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Please dont job to little jimmy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Slater should have said something about GETTIN' ROWDY!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Go away Truth. Hope Slater rapes you.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No fair, it's a 2 on 1 handicap match!!!


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If Cesaro wins the U.S. title, but it's on the YouTube pre-show does it make the U.S. title any less irrelevant?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Half hour in, we've had half a match, commercials, a backstage segment, commercials, a squash match, another backstage segment, and now a meaningless match....


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't think CM Punk is heel, with his face entrance tonight I'm sure he is just a tweener. Or maybe WWE reneged on their decision to turn him.

I'm afraid it is inevitable for Cena to win the title back, but I think we can be pretty sure Punk is going against the Rock.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Somebody bout to get got


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I pray Slater wins this match. Truth doesn't need this.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Are you serious? R-Truth?

Nah Wade is coming to interfere.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who cares if the chants are piped in or not? Is that going to affect whether you guys like Ryback?


This. This. This.

Doesn't make a goddamn difference.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AW to interfere and beat up little jimmy :troll


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Slater's scream!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They're still trying to make little white boy an actual thing?

I don't know what's more embarrassing: the fact that so many people are going along with it or the fact he's white.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Anyways I bet cat is marking out :mark: piper is here!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK. He's fucking dancing again. Fire him.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

R Truth. Dafuq.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Those 4 huh Lawler. Will they say anything bout AW or did he just disappear off tv like Sareena did for SES. I know its on their website but i doubt millions go on their


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I miss cracky tales Truth. Fuck they have destroyed his character.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm litteraly laughing my arse off here, Slater is awesome


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Joseph92 said:


> Remember when the US chanpionship ment something? They don't care about that belt. It is being defeneded on a PPV pre show! lOL


Finlay/Lashley feud.


Yea, those were something


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What a terrible show so far.

crap.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao What kind of yelp was that, and who did it?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-08-13/who-should-step-into-pipers-pit

Vote Dolph!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

THAT SCREAM!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Are you serious? R-Truth?
> 
> Nah Wade is coming to interfere.


:shocked:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Slater's grown on me as of late.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm unsure why people think Ryback's chants were piped in when you can clearly see the crowd chanting & moving their arms like him...huh..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AHAHAHAHAHAHA Raping the airguitar


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why the fuck is Ron Killings still around.

He has always been awful.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Okay, how many times will we see Shawn walking around backstage looking terrified?


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Go away Truth. Hope Slater rapes you.


Go away nathWFC. Hope you die.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sidenote: Is Charlie Sheen still supposed to do something with Bryan at SS? WWE has really mentioned him or announced anything. They could have at least sent Bryan to Hollywood to film a skit with Sheen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lol at the finish to that match. What a waste.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I miss cracky tales Truth. Fuck they have destroyed his character.


The segment where he had the confederate uniform on was one of the most head scratching yet hilarious things I've ever seen.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Slater pulling a Marty mcfly and air guitaring


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who cares if the chants are piped in or not? Is that going to affect whether you guys like Ryback?


*But you can actually tell when they are piped in or not, it makes this weird noise that I just can't explain, that gives it away, and those definately weren't like that.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KO Bossy said:


> Don't lump me in with those sheeps, I still think AJ sucks and its a farce that she's GM. I just didn't think it needed to be reiterated.


*It needs to be reiterated every time they show her face actually.*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

R-truth sucks so much as a face.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



bazzer said:


> They're still trying to make little white boy an actual thing?
> 
> I don't know what's more embarrassing: the fact that so many people are going along with it or the fact he's white.


Yeah... Tell me about it... White people, amirite?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK SAKE Slater, bah


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

there needs to be a reason behind this.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The battle of the jobbers.

Couldn't care less about this match. Like I actually couldn't care any less about the match, the participants or the result.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PTP!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

three hours of DEM SQUASHES


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What was the point of that match? lol


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PTP! Now to hear if they mention AW at all


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cole completely no selling the finisher there...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PARKINSONS!!!!! lol wut?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow, five star classic. Eddie Guerrero is watching from heaven applauding these two men.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sigh... That sucked. R-Truth is just awful.

FUCK YEAH. MILLIONS OF DOLLAS!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Somethings missing...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



imonaplain said:


> Go away nathWFC. Hope you die.


Fuck off you nobody.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aw...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heath Slater and Damien Sandow should form a tag team and call it the Own Zone


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WHO'S GONNA GET IT!?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait. Someone's missing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Someone else isn't here either...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Not the same without AW


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AW... (sigh)


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

When was the last time Slater won a match?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

love that theme from PTP its on my ipod lol. Only thing good about them now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

#IwantAW


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Good old fashion beat down here!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm just glad AW getting canned doesnt mean PRIME TIME PLAYERS suddenly vanish


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

These 2 are crap without AW.

he makes them interesting.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Goldberg the Second took longer to squash...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PTP are wearing black and pink. Clearly they are this generation's Hart Foundation.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Updated Raw/SD Win-Loss Records

R-Truth = 16-11
Heath Slater = 1-20


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't think i've ever seen a crowd care less.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Black on black crime.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's just not the same. :lmao
AW's looking like a straight up fuckhead on his Twittah machine but he made that team.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Prime-Time Players don't have the same swag without AW..cries


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tuck ur shirts into your trunks man. Nobody think's its weird...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Little jimmy gimmick at this point is beyond pathetic.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What's with all that hate for Piper? I'm excited for a Piper's Pit with either Dolph or Jericho. 

Perhaps I'm biased because Piper is my all time favorite wrestler. Nah, all of you are just crazy.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Just pisses me off to see those two without AW on the criterias he was fired.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why didn't Kofi come and help rofl


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Already miss AW. 

But I still don't mind PTP.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

proof that without AW, the PTP are just not the complete package.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Wow, five star classic. Eddie Guerrero is watching from *heaven* applauding these two men.


Eh?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That little dance that Darren and Titus do...I'm almost expecting them to breaking out into Home On The Range.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Anyone else like it when Titus barks like a dog ? ururururuuru


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I like PTP, but hate that little dance thing they do.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'll tell ya, this team is going places...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

For those wondering if PTP would have personality without AW...the answer is no.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

figured WWE would just pretend A.W. did not even exist


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who's idea was it to give them that retarded dance?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NoyK said:


> *But you can actually tell when they are piped in or not, it makes this weird noise that I just can't explain, that gives it away, and those definately weren't like that.*


Once again, what difference does it make if the pops are real or not. I'm still not going to like him regardless, and you're still going to like him regardless.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



RyanPelley said:


> Eh?



True, Eddie is in Hell. I forgot.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I got a chuckle out of the quite audible "Kobe Bryant" chant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I marked for Young's comb.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That would have been 10x times better with AW.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A tag team feud on raw? O_O


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Okay... i kinda just swayed along with the PTP.... i don't know if thats a good thing or not XD


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AW will be missed, but Darren and Titus can still succeed without him.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PTP still sweet without A-dub


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



MillionDollarProns said:


> I'm just glad AW getting canned doesnt mean PRIME TIME PLAYERS suddenly vanish


Yea but without AW, they are just another form of the Nexus... like Genesis McGuilicutty and Coffee Mug Otunga


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God this fucking promo has this been shoved down our throats enough yet? god damn.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Joseph92 said:


> When was the last time Slater won a match?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Good. I needed to be reminded why these two were fighting. I forgot for a moment.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Twitter is like 2-0 on African Americans in WWE. jesus.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PTP looks good without AW so far.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is HHH vs Lesnar the End of an Era 2 match?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Good. I needed to be reminded why these two were fighting. I forgot for a moment.


it's ok, if you happen to forget between now and the end of the show, they'll remind you at least 5 more times


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If it's dolph ziggler who gets to be on pipers pit I pray vickie isn't with him let Ziggler talk by himself


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> The moral of this story is that you cannot be disgruntled or frustrated with your job. Just bend over and get screwed with a rusty strap on.....unless you're CM Punk, of course. Miserable.


calm down, this is a start for JTG. He wanted a tv spot, he got one. I dont think this is a punishment. It depends on how they proceed with booking him from next week.

Patience.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

All titles are on the line Sunday, pretty cool.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I liked PTP before AW, and I like them after AW.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Triple H v. Undertaker... the end of an era... for two weeks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why didn't Kofi come and help rofl


They said he wasn't in the building.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

trying to pipe-out wewantaw chants? lol


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's just not the same without AW. D:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Just picture PTP doing their little dance, but with this music:

[youtube]mD-JeYjozc[/youtube]


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ToxieDogg said:


>




HAHAHAH and he beat... Brooklyn Brawler dressed as Doink. If it were the original Doink, Slatiter loses in 17 seconds.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Is HHH vs Lesnar the End of an Era 2 match?


End of ruthless aggression era :troll

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I was really hoping for PTP to align with Heath right there.

Prime Time Slaters


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE treats they're viewers like they have that disease from 50 first dates where you wake up every morning and forget everything that happened the day before.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



andersonasshole900 said:


> All titles are on the line Sunday, pretty cool.


There's a Divas match?


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I've got a buddy there live who says he didn't think the Feed Me More chants were piped in. For what it's worth.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



pinofreshh said:


> trying to pipe-out wewantaw chants? lol


Well they didn't do a good job with the Kobe Bryant chants.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Buckley said:


> Yea but without AW, they are just another form of the Nexus... like Genesis McGuilicutty and Coffee Mug Otunga



Wait

AW got the boot?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Wait
> 
> AW got the boot?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I liked PTP before AW, and I like them after AW.


.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> There's a Divas match?


They'll tack it on tonight or at SS.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Wait
> 
> AW got the boot?


You didn't hear? :no:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The fact that I watch a television show that advertises a movie like "Premium Rush" makes me extremely ashamed.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I was really hoping for PTP to align with Heath right there.
> 
> Prime Time Slaters


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

aw was the only reason ptp was watchable. looks like we're gonna see jericho, ziggler, and miz on the pit.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Stanford said:


> I've got a buddy there live who says he didn't think the Feed Me More chants were piped in. For what it's worth.


However I am pretty sure that the Goldberg chants were not. And that means Ryback can do something Goldberg couldn't. a deafeningly loud "Goldberg" chant without it being piped in.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

how many times are they gonna show that Raw HD thing


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



> DJ Pauly D ‏@DJPaulyD
> @WWEAJLee may not be large but she is definitely in charge!! #wwe #raw she is hott!! #djpaulydraw #cenanation #blowoutnation
> Retweeted by WWE
> 
> ...


maybe he only doing twitter


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Wait
> 
> AW got the boot?


Yeah people bitched over his rape joke and he got let go.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

the sun is still out here in dallas,tx where they get this scene shot from?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ptp will probably lose the the match anyways. Vince likes sticking it to people he'd probably do it to get back at aw


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RATINGZ!![email protected]@


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

MARK FUCKING HENRY, COME BACK PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

theyre gunna turn Henry face with this shit....fuck


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here we go, Tout. #RATINGS


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ruh roh, a wild smark henry face has appeared


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sexual chocolate looking in shape good for him


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Holy shit, it's Mark Henry (sorta).


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Mizark looking like Rozay with the shades


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Mark Henry is looking fucking great. No problem with Tout on TV if it's with Henry.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

THE RATINGS JUST SKYROCKETED


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

39 minutes before tout came up, not too bad.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



StLSaint_75 said:


> HAHAHAH and he beat... Brooklyn Brawler dressed as Doink. If it were the original Doink, Slatiter loses in 17 seconds.


I didn't say it was a prestigious win dude, but a victory's still a victory.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol Mark Henry touting like a face? wut?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Mark Henry is awesome. Next WWE champ!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

tout time baby!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Mark Henry has no fucking eyes.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tout? Shit. At least we get to see Mark Henry.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RATINGS GOING THRU THE ROOF!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope Mark Henry comes back soon.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Mark Henry!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck Tout. Does this means Henry is returning as a face?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



StLSaint_75 said:


> However I am pretty sure that the Goldberg chants were not. And that means Ryback can do something Goldberg couldn't. a deafeningly loud "Goldberg" chant without it being piped in.


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Henry to return as sexual chocoloate


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TheAbsentOne said:


> You didn't hear? :no:


I tune in once a week man... Not up to date on everything! Thanks though, damn! Those guys are now just saltines without the salt.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Mark Henry bringing dem ratingz via TOUT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Wait
> 
> AW got the boot?


Yup-They just waited a few weeks to let the heat cool off-then they canned his ass.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Please give Henry one more run.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

o fuck off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh fuckin' A.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

people booing him nice


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> Lol Mark Henry touting like a face? wut?


I just said the same thing. Isn't he supposed to be a monster heel? crushing people, and having hand babies.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

pauly d got booed XD


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> I marked for Young's comb.


Still got a way to go before it's as over as Otunga's flask.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fucking Pauly D. :lmao:lmao:lmao

His fifteen minutes of fame never needed to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK PAULY D. 

I'm losing my mind. I'm going to cut a bitch.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jersey Shore on RAW.

Audience boos.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I can hear the boo's to him! Ha.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly gets Boos!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

looking forward to a Paulie D and Ryder segment.......................NOT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

dumbass pauly D


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who the fuck is this clown?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Listen to those boos for that douchebag!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> What the fuck are you on about?


I hope not.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PAULY D!!!!


And :lmao

https://twitter.com/BJRatedR/status/235169822227435521


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dem boos for DJ Pauly D :lol:lol:lol


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Lol Mark Henry touting like a face? wut?


Think he was toutin as himself.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

these poor fans...i dont blame them if they start falling asleep. There's been no in-ring action for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly D, I mean..... damn. Wasnt Snookimania useless enough?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So... WWE goes PG, WWE wants to get rid of anything so let's advertise with a guy on a show that's famed for drinking.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No. You do not get to plug NBC's Olympics coverage. Fuck the both of you. You could've backed out of that. Even you can't argue.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

<3 the boos.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PAULY D LIKES JOHN CENA, AWESOME


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly D? Let the boos ensue.....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> MARK FUCKING HENRY, COME BACK PLEASE!!!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aww, Firstrow crashed


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck this Pauly D shit


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

40 minutes in and I am extremely bored.

So much crap,recaps and other crap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I bet you'd like her to do another job, you sick fuck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly D can suck my dick and choke on my cum. Same goes for Robbie E.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm shocked Lawler didn't say something like "Hear them cheering for Pauly D?"


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Lmao they booed when they saw that jersey shore dude.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> Fuck Tout. Does this means Henry is returning as a face?


If he does come back as a face I hope he does a better job than the last time he was face. His last run as a face sucked!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



I Curry I said:


> Aww, Firstrow crashed


Stream 5 is working for me.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

First Snooki, now Pauly D? :facepalm Hasn't WWE learned by now?


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly D + recaps = pure fuckery


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly D is not even on the list bro..


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AW's twitter :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Pauly D can suck my dick and choke on my cum. Same goes for Robbie E.


So... you're gay?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait... Del Rio can say "piss ant" but Brock can't say "piss"?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My god this program is fucking hideously boring.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brian Bedonde Sheamus. BUUUURTIE.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

i don't like neutral michael cole.... or the fact they're still force feeding us del rios even though he'll never get over.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Raw is recaps.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Joseph92 said:


> If he does come back as a face I hope he does a better job than the last time he was face. His last run as a face sucked!


This run?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So who's injured or suspended?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

haha, Del Rio: "GOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Pauly D can suck my dick and choke on my cum. Same goes for Robbie E.


into threesomes i see...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sheamus is assaulting cops Be A STAR


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



bazzer said:


> So... WWE goes PG, WWE wants to get rid of anything so let's advertise with a guy on a show that's famed for drinking.


What does drinking have to do with PG...?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Del Rio actually using his money. (Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ho ho inc said:


> Pauly D is not even on the list bro..


Yeah, I don't want to see that hamster on my TV screen.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this is a long recap


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sheamus and Del Rio are just plain boring.

Give the title to Ziggler or Christian, People with charisma.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jesus, are they replaying SD?


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So when do we get to the part of the show that's worth watching?


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is an orchestrated set up by alberto DEL RRRrRRRrRrRiOOOO


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Alberto Del Rio: GOALLL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



bazzer said:


> Wait... Del Rio can say "piss ant" but Brock can't say "piss"?


He says peasant not piss ant, LOL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They're showing the recap of SD becuase they're probably still in Japan.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is too boring. I can't watch this crap anymore.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jesus Christ no promos or matches this whole segment? Can't wait for the ratings to drop like a fucking stone...


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm sorry but I can't give a damn about the world heavyweight title match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Del Rio actually using his money. (Y)


They should do it more. The whole point of a rich heel is that they use their money to act like a dick.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AND WHERE THE BOOKER T CUPS AT?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Booker T is pissedddd


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Alberto Del Rio we coming for you *****!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Booker is the GM and he's still street as fuck..:lmao I love it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Don't care what anyone else thinks, but Pauly D is the only tolerable one from that awful show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Pauly D can suck my dick and choke on my cum. Same goes for Robbie E.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Booker T is the blackest black guy ever.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

@AWPromotions is banned. Fucking WWE.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Toutmania


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

maybe i should have watched Smackdown. looked like a good beatdown on Sheamus. Del Rio needs a mini stable. he should hire thugs like Hunico and Camacho to do his dirty work. Would be cool seeing the rich Del Rio work with them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol did Del Rio say "i have a porn tract!!"?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They're going to have feuds over Tout? It's like ADR just did a YT video response.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Sheamus is assaulting cops Be A STAR


Explain what this has to do with bullying.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Stop with this tout shit please


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They should do it more. The whole point of a rich heel is that they use their money to act like a dick.


Exactly, pay off refs, other wrestlers, huge celebrations with fireworks, etc.

Sin Cara. :/


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Botch Cara fpalm


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Botch Cara vs Cody Rhodes?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck they are pushing Tout hard. I kind of like it though.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

quick guys, TOUT them you want that match back on the card!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They're so mad that they respond on TOUT. I'll show you, let me get my phone, sign onto a social media app and speak for 15 seconds about how mad I am. You dun did it now!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sin Cara...vs whom?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Maybe he's like MVP and has to spend shitloads on his own pyro


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sin Cara....:no:


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sin Botcha ...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



jblvdx said:


> Booker T is the blackest black guy ever.


 how many black people have you seen?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I botched just looking at this fucker.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sheamus/Del Rio started as a dead program, now it's second most watchable. But this Tout BS needs to go.

Hope Henry is coming back soon.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sorry mid-carders we can only push one of you and we have chose to push...Tout


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

NOTHING about Raw is trending worldwide. #unusual


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Without Face on RAW? They must be desperate.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"I'm so mad, I'm going to TOUT OUT MY FEELINGS." Somehow the most illogical thing in wrestling right now.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol, Vince really is in a bubble. So behind on the curve when it comes to acquiring celebrities. First he gets Charlie Sheen a good year and a half after he made headlines and now Pauly D, a year and a half since his show was a hit.

I imagine he and his team are contacting Master P as we speak.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is this a new Sin Cara? This guy doesn't seem to have the same vertical jump, can't even clear the bottom rope.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Everyone should tout about how boring this Sheamus/Del Rio feud is .


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Booker T: Alberto crossed the line huh?
but sheamus stealing his car is totally acceptable? Btw cara is here imma go make me some more popcorn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damn is Sin Cara ever gonna get into a feud that means anything?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sin Cara fpalm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If this show doesn't improve soon there is going to be a mass suicide of wrestling fans all over the world. Oh, and here comes Sin Cara...


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sin Cara one of the great botchadors


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm about ready to tap out.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

one day, on RAW, all promos will be done with touts and tweets, all matches will be done in advance and shown in recap form, and the wrestlers will be in all the commercials


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> They're so mad that they respond on TOUT. I'll show you, let me get my phone, sign onto a social media app and speak for 15 seconds about how mad I am. You dun did it now!


As opposed to the usual thing of "hey, I'm the titantron, in the back, just right by the curtain, but you can stay in the ring to talk to me for 5 minutes".


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Action keeps on rolling!" *cut to break*


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What's Sin Cara's favorite drink?

Botch on the rocks.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fucking good segment of Booker T in the wwe.com exclusive clip, love it


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Pauly D can suck my dick and choke on my cum. Same goes for Robbie E.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Every time someone mentions Tout, I think of gout. And that's what you want as a company.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> If this show doesn't improve soon there is going to be a mass suicide of wrestling fans all over the world. Oh, and here comes Sin Cara...


I'd seriously suggest just NOT WATCHING if you're gonna complain about it every single post.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> @AWPromotions is banned. Fucking WWE.


He's moved to @BJRatedR.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> Damn is Sin Cara ever gonna get into a feud that means anything?


Hopefully it's a real life feud with crazy old Vince that results in Sin Cara getting the fucking boot.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I think they should have a Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio "Who can botch the English language worse" match. They can have Cole and King and Matthews type out what they think they say. The first one to make a tolerable sentence wins.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

32 in tha clip


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aww WWE you are slick.. Start a Sin Cara match during a commercial break leaving edit time for Sin Cara BotchaMania!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Lol, Vince really is in a bubble. So behind on the curve when it comes to acquiring celebrities. First he gets Charlie Sheen a good year and a half after he made headlines and now Pauly D, a year and a half since his show was a hit.
> 
> I imagine he and his team are contacting *Master P* as we speak.


UHHHHHHHHHH NA NA NANA


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Decent Raw so far, but last weeks Raw is much better so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> Sorry mid-carders we can only push one of you and we have chose to push...Tout


Pretty much.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



StLSaint_75 said:


> I think they should have a Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio "Who can botch the English language worse" match. They can have Cole and King and Matthews type out what they think they say. The first one to make a tolerable sentence wins.


Sheamus' accent is fine. Move to Ireland if you really think it's that bad and you'll be in for a treat.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I have a suspicion that Sin Cara's WWE career will end with one of the greatest botches in the history of botching. I can't wait!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hmm Cara next eh? Wonder who he faces. My guess is rinse and repeat and he goes against Rhodes. Not like I'm complaining. Big Rhodes fan and if he actually gets on RAW, as far as I'm concerned that's a result. Also, LOL at PaulyD getting booed. I still have faith in humanity


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

its been 20 minutes since the last in-ring action...and then we wonder why the crowds are fucking dead. If I paid my hard-earned money to attend a live event and all I saw was an empty stage and some video recaps of the show, I'd be less inclined to get out of my seat when the show continued.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



bazzer said:


> As opposed to the usual thing of "hey, I'm the titantron, in the back, just right by the curtain, but you can stay in the ring to talk to me for 5 minutes".


God they're both horrible :lmao
The worse has to be earlier this year when Beth Phoenix would threaten Kelly Kelly and Eve about telling them off on Twitter.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I book way better shows on TEW 2010 than the WWE does. True story.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Arcade said:


> Decent Raw so far, but last weeks Raw is much better so far.


oh shit this is normal level RAW but I expect the show to start getting good soon.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE can take Tout and shove it up their ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sin Cara's only way to work a feud is to stare and make hand gestures.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> I'd seriously suggest just NOT WATCHING if you're gonna complain about it every single post.


It honestly makes it more enjoyable. And let's be honest, I'm far from the only person that cannot stand Sin Cara, am I now?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

^ I don't care for Sin Cara either, but just calm down, man.

Do you guys think WWE actually wants to get people like Pauly D to work with them or are none of the cool celebrities available?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hopefully booker will let this power go to his head, and it'll result in the second coming of king booker. watching del rios on tout may have been the lowest point in wwe history.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I have a suspicion that Sin Cara's WWE career will end with one of the greatest botches in the history of botching. I can't wait!!!


He'd have a hard time topping Owen.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Hopefully it's a real life feud with crazy old Vince that results in Sin Cara getting the fucking boot.


Or Triple H coming out, saying 'Sorry everyone, I made a mistake' and then burying Sin Cara in true Game-like fashion. I think that'd be best for Botch Cara at this point.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh fuck. Here we go again.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> Sorry mid-carders we can only push one of you and we have chose to push...Tout


What are you talking about? The mid-card has actually got airtime, and Tout was used in the correct way, to advance a storyline. No issues with the show so far.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is going to be amazing!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

wow tensai? Why?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Master P uh nananana uh nanana I can imagine Vince singing this right now.

Oh look lord botchai


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SCHKYANOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This crowd is going to tap out before I do.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ok this is going to be hilarious if MITB is anything to go by


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh lawdy, this jobber again...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I decided to take a shot every time they mention tout. I think I'm going to die tonight.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh fuck this...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tensai loses, beats the shit out of sakamoto...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

worst match of the year contender right here


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jerry Lawler: "Oh No"

Me: "Oh YES"


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This should be botchamania gold.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Rhodes/Cara fued because Sin Cara is ugly. Some quality booking right there.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I must say Sin Cara has improved his pointing in recent weeks. Vengeance for dat power-bomb here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yes let's put the two guys whose pushes have completely failed in a match together.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Lol, Vince really is in a bubble. So behind on the curve when it comes to acquiring celebrities. First he gets Charlie Sheen a good year and a half after he made headlines and now Pauly D, a year and a half since his show was a hit.
> 
> I imagine he and his team are contacting Master P as we speak.



The Make em Say Unhh Master P/R-Truth rap segment would be epic.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tensai? Don't caaaarrreeeeeee


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

oh shit is this gonna be a Mask vs feud with Rhodes and Cara. I doubt he would wanna take his mask off seeing guy is a Legend in Mexico. 

SO is Tensei beating Sakamoto or whatever his name is after the match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ugh. Now I have to pick which one I hate less.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm glad Ziggler isn't Tensai's manager, because he would've flown off the stage after that push


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

5-Star match coming up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Would mark if Sin Cara won this.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Booker T's interview has been the only good part of this show. (I missed most of Punk vs Big Show, but my common sense tell me that it was not a good match)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Oh no" is right, King. I can't believe Tensai still has a job.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lights make tensai look like an easter egg


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Botchamania VS Master Boresai?

oh lawd


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That's Tensai's new gimmick-he beats up Asians.

Man, that silence is deafening.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Squash vs Squash 

And wtf, most socially active match?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christ, these matches...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This guy is still employed and AW isn't. How terrible is that


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ugh, really wish Tensai would stop lubing himself before he goes to the ring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So basically someone will die in this match.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's fascinating just how often WWE Creative misses the mark. Who in their right mind thought Tensai was going to take off? 

Lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They been on the air for just about 1 hour and this is only the second match of the night.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha, Sin Cara v Tensai and people honestly pull me up for complaining?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Tensai loses, beats the shit out of sakamoto...


It's a running joke at this point.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Has Sin Cara lost a match yet?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A-Train has a bad history in hurting Lucha Libre Wrestlers..wink..wink Rey


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

He didn't even connect with that flip...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Horrendous show so far. 

Only thing that can save it is a money Lesnar/HBK segment and a great Piper/Y2J promo.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sin Cara completely missed Albert there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL Already :lmao ?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I could've sworn I just saw Cara get a good kick at Tensai's nutsack :/


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

run away sakamoto! run away ! far away!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BOTCH


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> So basically someone will die in this match.


:lmao

I'd rather watch two people in the audience wrestle over a $5 bill than this.

:lmao:lmao:lmao YES! FUCK TENSAI~!


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Just release Tensai already...for fucks sake.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hate that damn lighting effect fpalm

Why do they still persist with it even now that most of Sin Cara's star power has faded?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Job out Tensai. Good luck in all your future.....


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

TENSAI BURIED

PLEASE LEAVE THE WWE


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thank you, come again.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I remember seeing this match on Metal back in 2000. Back then it was called Albert vs Essa Rios though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Takertheman said:


> I'm glad Ziggler isn't Tensai's manager, because he would've flown off the stage after that push


Thank you for putting this hilarious image in my head during this boring segment.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL

Tensai just got squashed! LMFAO!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow, that was quick.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha. Whooped him with the DDT...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WTF?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

wait wtf happened?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That isn't even possible.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Man. Giant Burnout more like.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That flip did not even touch Tensai. LOL.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And Sakamoto gets beatdown. :no:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I guess now is the time for Sakamoto to change his name to Sum Ting Wong...?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

he lost to a DDT from a guy who probably weighs less than half of him? wow, this company...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tensai is a glorified jobber.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sakamoto beat down No. to be continued.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao

that's all it takes to take down Tensai


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sakamoto's annual ass whooping


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sakamoto getting his weekly beating.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tensai sucks. Ryback should come out and bury him soon. I would be his biggest fan.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So Tensai's gimmick is that he abuses his manager. Okay...


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lmao. Good shit. xD


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Was that Stan?! Don't kick him Shawn!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope the Sakamoto beatdown runs into pipers pit.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tensai has flopped harder than his stomach does when he does that splash.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm a Tensai mark, but it's over. Just release him already. Goes 14 minutes in an even contest with Sheamus, loses clean to Sin Cara in like 30 seconds. Fantastic booking.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Y2J or Zigller...please not miz


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper next!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> wait wtf happened?


#Toutfairplay


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Joseph92 said:


> They been on the air for just about 1 hour and this is only the second match of the night.


Third. JTG/Ryback, Slater/R-Truth, and Tensai/Cara.

Oh, Second showing of HBK looking over his shoulder for Brock.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Updated Raw/SD Win-Loss Records:

Sin Cara = 8-1
Tensai = 7-6-1


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How long before WWE asks people to tweet the main event they'd like to see at Wrestlmania?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The Boss is back man...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Ziggler Mark said:


> he lost to a DDT from a guy who probably weighs less than half of him? wow, this company...


It's almost as bad as Rey Mysterio FALLING off of the top rope on top JBL, Big Show, etc. and defeating them. Fucking stupid logic.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Im assuming Triple H's car broke down, and no one can come pick him up? Some friend HBK is!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I usually don't complain so early into a RAW, but this first hour has been fucking terrible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Come on Cole tell the world "Botch Cara" trending


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol at this show so far.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It better be Jericho. Ziggler will be all right. Fuck the Miz, though.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

if you're gonna have sin cara wrestle just put him against another lucha libre, give us 1 of those 97/98 wcw matches. if you're gonna have albert wrestle than make sure it's on superstars.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A short squash match and commercials? Is this even allowed?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper's Pit up next!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And to think that Tensai beat CENA this year. ~___~


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So wait a minute Tensai beats Punk and Cena but loses to Sin Cara and Tyson Kidd.

So in kayfabe sense--Kidd/Cara>Punk/Cena


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE is so awful :vince2


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Raw so far
no finish
squash 
squash 
recaps 
commercial 
recaps
commercial
pauly D 
Recaps
Commercial
Squash


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Kazz said:


> Was that Stan?! Don't kick him Shawn!


I was thinking that too :lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

fuck I forgot RAW starts an hour earlier now. i'll have to watch this one in the morning.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> And to think that Tensai beat CENA this year. ~___~


And Lesnar couldn't...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> And to think that Tensai beat CENA this year. ~___~


That's what I had in mind lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Y2J/Piper promo, one thing that can save this brutal RAW.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE have actually made Albert less interesting or relevant that he's ever been in his career just a few months after his return. (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How can a big, oily fuck like Tensai lose with a DDT so quickly yet immediately bounce back up to beat up his sub manager?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Remember when Tensai beat Cena? How far has Tensai fallen!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I just adore commercials...may I see more please?


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Seeds being planted for Daniel Bryan to join the WWE title match

Ryback match with a belly-to-belly suplex and POWERBOMB(when was the last time we saw one of those?)

Sin Cara beating Tensai

Really enjoying the show so far, I'd like Heath Slater to pick up a win or two, but I understand why he couldn't go over the tag team champ.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess Tensai is now a jobber. He was probably used for Sin Cara to look good. We will see more of Cara a lot more in the future.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

gail kim promo lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> How can a big, oily fuck like Tensai lose with a DDT so quickly yet immediately bounce back up to beat up his sub manager?


WWE logic


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Newsflash. It's 2012. Piper isn't the king of controversy anymore. His interviews are not a big deal.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Bowlen said:


> WWE is so awful :vince2


You mean, its so good?

:vince


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope Piper cuts a promo with Jericho,i dont think i cant watch 3 hours of this


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



The XL said:


> I'm a Tensai mark, but it's over. Just release him already. Goes 14 minutes in an even contest with Sheamus, loses clean to Sin Cara in like 30 seconds. Fantastic booking.


Lol didn't even think of that, wow WWE way to make you're WHC look credible there. Great booking!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



cavs25 said:


> Raw so far
> no finish
> squash
> squash
> ...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> So wait a minute Tensai beats Punk and Cena but loses to Sin Cara and Tyson Kidd.
> 
> So in kayfabe sense--Kidd/Cara>Punk/Cena


He also was really strongly booked against Sheamus. Cara/Kidd>>>>Cena/Punk/Sheamus


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Rowdy Roddy Piper :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> And to think that Tensai beat CENA this year. ~___~


Word. Cena rarely loses, and out of all people to be one of the few to beat him, it's Tensai.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

a Cody Rhodes vs Sin Cara feud could work. You know, if it meant that Cody is actually on Raw and Smackdown every week. and then he accidentally murders Sin Cara


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fak you King.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE we don't wanna know that


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well obviously.

Here is King introducing Piper


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> And to think that Tensai beat CENA this year. ~___~


:lmao


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

tensai- fat untalented hack


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bring Out Y2J please


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

zeegler


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

3 hour show and RODDY PIPER gets a jobber entrance?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WOW! RODDY PIPER! WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT!

HAVEN'T SEEN HIM IN A WEEK!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Its only been an hour so far, Feels like were on the third hour.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol, the crowd are dead for Piper.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's okay, Hot Rod. You can just tell Lawler to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's always good to see Piper.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper Im confused as well XD


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great! The Hot Rod watches WWE more closely than anyone on this forum. Holy Fuck


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> How can a big, oily fuck like Tensai lose with a DDT so quickly yet immediately bounce back up to beat up his sub manager?


Because these 19 year old geek writers that never watched wrestling growing up and senile Vince have no idea what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> 3 hour show and RODDY PIPER gets a jobber entrance?


Glad I'm not the only one who WTF'd at him getting the jobber entrance basically.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Y2J!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho in Piper's Pit?! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Obviously Jericho


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I really doubt Miz got 21%.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Moz got screwed :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I thought Ziggles would win.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper got a jobber entrance? WWE you just don't do that to a GOAT you ungrateful son of bitches! :no:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Another rigged WWE poll. Nice. Lol.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Awesome Y2J, give them 30 minutes to talk about random things.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

IT JUST HIT ME, JERICHO LOOKS LIKE MONGOOSE MCQUEEN!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Too many people were voting #MozPit and not #MizPit.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PROMO IS NOW 20% FROOTER


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm cool with Jericho on Piper's Pit. At least this feud is getting some time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who WTF'd at him getting the jobber entrance basically.


They gotta make time for more tout promos.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

we are blessed with the presence of these 2 legends in the same ring


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hope Ziggles comes out to interrupt.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This should be great. Jericho and Pit.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

i love face Y2J.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why is Y2J dressed to wrestle? I smell Y2J-Hot Rod vs Miz-Ziggler


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wanted to see Ziggler on Piper's Pit more, but Jericho is good, too. Can't for Jericho/Ziggler on Sunday.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> Lol didn't even think of that, wow WWE way to make you're WHC look credible there. Great booking!


They don't know how to book a show.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why the FUCK is everyone getting Mohawks?!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

In case people needed a little perspective on just how low the bar has been set. The WWE now asks his fans to vote on Twitter to decide which one of their superstars will be *interviewed*...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hoping this lasts for the next hour, then Batman Returns come on.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I count myself among the 1% of people here who actually kind of likes Tensai. It may be just because he's sexy, however.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damn, Jericho changed his hair.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Its only been an hour so far, Feels like were on the third hour.


time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well, no shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> Awesome Y2J, give them 30 minutes to talk about random things.


Talk about stuff like BUYRATES and OPENING GATES?



:side:


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow_saveus


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



GCA-FF said:


> Another rigged WWE poll. Nice. Lol.


Well, come on. Of course people voted for the face option.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena and Punk are teaming up? What happened to Punk's heel turn? *Hasn't watched RAW since RAW 1000*.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why is the crowd is so shit atm?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho told him! Lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So once again, they make it so that the voting involves one VERY obvious choice for voting and then two bad ones. A top face & two heels. Yeeeeah, who was going to win that?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love this Y2J.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol, Roddy didn't get the memo that Jericho is face.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Indeed he did Roddy. He also broke his own hand doing it aswell :side:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God Piper is fuckin' senile.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why is the crowd is so shit atm?


Look at what they've been served in the past hour. They are probably asleep.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why is the crowd is so shit atm?


Look what they're watching...


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Love how Michael Cole shits on the best thing on raw.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cole burying Piper's Pit. Awesome.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Preach it, Cole!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

wow cole wtf was that? I agree though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"i know you're dad" lol wut?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol at the Lawler comment.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The most important thing about this segment is that Jericho finally fixed his hair.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol cole. u know that line came from mcmahon


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The voting isn't rigged. Last week, Kane was meant to win the voting, but Mysterio won the voting. Jericho is simply more popular than Ziggler.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cole...random heel moment...this sucks


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"This Piper Pit is starting to stink."
-Michael Cole


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper is drunk... Though :lmao


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The banshee makes her entrance


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This should be called the Royal Ramble, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Vickie is awesome. (Y)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Erm, thanks for the sudden burst of heel Cole...?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I dont give a shit about the little boy in a red shirt.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JobbyJobberson said:


> In case people needed a little perspective on just how low the bar has been set. The WWE now asks his fans to vote on Twitter to decide which one of their superstars will be *interviewed*...


What...?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I have a feeling that Piper is drunk....


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I could watch Piper talk without using a script for 14 hours a day. Provided he has done the appropriate amount of blow


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

EXCUSE MEEEEE

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao Cole, it's clearly Vince saying it to him.

And I don't get this "big one" storyline, Jericho did in 2001 with The Rock and already won it 100 times since then.

fpalm Ziggler and Vickie ruining the promo.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



cavs25 said:


> Raw so far
> no finish
> squash
> squash
> ...


Don't forget Tout


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

For the love of god, please get Ziggler away from Vickie.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why are we supposed to care about the kid in the red shirt?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Please Ziggler.. don't fail.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Vote for the guest.....Ziggy shows up.....fuck logic


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ziggler Fans unite!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The voting isn't rigged. Last week, Kane was meant to win the voting, but Mysterio won the voting. Jericho is simply more popular than Ziggler.


Is that legit? Was not aware of that but I figured Rey would've won.

I guess that makes sense though considering the Miz/Mysterio thing now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol they sent Ziggler out because this was sucking so bad" its sucking send ziggler out now!!"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ziggler on the mic
THUMBS UP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I only need 1-2 appearances from Piper and Michaels per year. All of this overexposure is making people not give that much of a fuck about them. They should be treated as rare/special attractions.
15 years ago, I used to almost pee in my pants whenever Shawn would pop up on tv. Then he'd fuck off for another year or two and I was ok with that. Taker is the only one who gets that now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Time for Dolph


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

damn, Dolph went HEAVY on the peroxide


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ziggler with the fresh bleach job.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Damn, Jericho changed his hair.


It looks like he just woke up and forgot to comb it.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

yep he's drunk


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao Cole, it's clearly Vince saying it to him.
> 
> And I don't get this "big one" storyline, Jericho did in 2001 with The Rock and already won it 100 times since then.
> 
> fpalm Ziggler and Vickie ruining the promo.


Ruining? The promo was going NOWHERE, so much that Cole had to point it out.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ooooh low blow ziggler


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Roddy, this isn't about you." - Dolph Ziggler

FUCKING EXACTLY.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

They're summer colors :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What?!
What?!
What?!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Using a guy like Piper here that never won the big one is actually more relevant to this storyline than I thought.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lmfao Jericho.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SHUT THE HELL UP


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God damn I never thought I'd say this but Ziggler saved a segment with Roddy and Jericho.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat pop


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho's in Y2J mode tonight


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao Cole, it's clearly Vince saying it to him.
> 
> And I don't get this "big one" storyline, Jericho did in 2001 with The Rock and already won it 100 times since then.
> 
> fpalm Ziggler and Vickie ruining the promo.


Apparently losing to Punk at Mania in an obvious put-over match was the "big-one"


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YES. Y2J FTW!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shut the HELL UP :mark:


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This Jericho/Ziggler rivalry is the best thing going in WWE at the moment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SHUT. THE HELL. UP!

:mark:


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

bahaha jericho is killin it


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ziggler is fucking legend.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol

He told her to shut up....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol Y2J


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

B-E-A-U-teefull


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aaaaaand, things are starting to get goofy. Like, REALLY fucking goofy...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho the wrestling gawd entertaining as always.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat Y2J


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Y2J is officially over. Piper sadly is getting old. Ziggler rules.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Um wth is the point of Piper's pit why couldn't Jericho just cut a promo in the ring and have Ziggler come out?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't get why you all like Piper so much. He's fucking dreadful and every promo he's in just feels awkward.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Would you shut the helll up?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker said:


> What...?


they begged us to vote for who we wanted to see on Piper's pit...im barely paying attention and know whats going on.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Spaghetti line, lol. 
Miz? What the fuck?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So they vote Jericho to be the guest on Piper's Pit and yet Miz & Ziggler come out anyway? 

Twitter voting = POINTLESS!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

what the fuck is wrong with piper?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

shut up piper. here comes miz to talk about how he main evented mania against cena a few years ago.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao @ piper continuously trying to start his own y2j chant


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is... whelming me under.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Now they're all out there. What was the point of the voting?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A tag match playa 

Right Aj? Miz and Ziggler vs Y2j and piper


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper has no idea what day it is


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fucking Piper trying to start a Y2J chant, over Miz's music.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hereeeee comes the Miz.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The Moz? Really?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

MOVIE ABOUT FROGS 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I can't get over the fact that Jericho is supposed to be a face now. It's sickening really and I love him. He was supposed to be the most horrible man in the company 2 months ago. It really is frustrating.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

STOP SAYING "WHAT"! 

YOU FUCKING ANIMALS!!! GAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker said:


> What...?


they begged us to vote for who we wanted to see on Piper's pit...im barely paying attention and know whats going on.

also, piper is shitbag wasted


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

From WWE champ to Intercontinental


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the fuck does The Miz has to do with this? I guess Miz will ask him to form Mozzy with Jericho.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Miz looks ridiculous. Like Macually Culkin during his drug days.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

LOL at Piper rambling on


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag team match!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Is that legit? Was not aware of that but I figured Rey would've won.
> 
> I guess that makes sense though considering the Miz/Mysterio thing now.


The WWE thought the fans would vote for Kane because they would want to see Punk get his ass kicked.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Such a forgettable segment.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A decent segment!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

y2j should have given piper a code breaker.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That could of been a lot better. Miz inclusion needed more time. Piper looks horribly old.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yes! What?! Really? Excuse me?

Regular words as catchphrases ....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this whole "win the big one" shit is dumb


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm sorry, but that better be the last Piper's Pit we ever see.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great segment, Piper and Jericho were killing me. :lmao They were great.

Ziggler, Miz. Awful, always.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Gotta be honest, I don't think WWE will ever use Piper again after that. I think we might have seen the last Piper's Pit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

yeah come on..Miz won the big one two years ago...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It'd be nice if it was Jericho/Miz/Ziggler at SS for the IC title.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

‏@WWEAJLee
If the boys want to discuss winning the big one, let's see who can win a triple threat match. Jericho vs Miz vs Dolph. Next on #RAW


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper is deranged as fuck.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TripleG said:


> So they vote Jericho to be the guest on Piper's Pit and yet Miz & Ziggler come out anyway?
> 
> Twitter voting = POINTLESS!!!


Lol this.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh boy another commercial


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> If the boys want to discuss winning the big one, let's see who can win a triple threat match. Jericho vs Miz vs Dolph. Next on #RAW


...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What was the point of the vote if all three were going to show up anyway?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Come at me, bitches, Piper tonight, obviously going to be the best part of Raw.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Tedious said:


> I don't get why you all like Piper so much. He's fucking dreadful and every promo he's in just feels awkward.


He was the best in his prime.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thought everyone was decent in the promo but it could've been much better.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Ziggler Mark said:


> they begged us to vote for who we wanted to see on Piper's pit...im barely paying attention and know whats going on.


That was directed towards someone.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Domenico said:


> Piper is deranged as fuck.












Deranged. As. Fuck.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"No, no, no, no, no!"

Lol, Piper is still awesome


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That was like an old school WCW segment. I was half expecting Shockmaster to come bursting through the wall.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper is on this wrestling reality TV show in Canada called World of Hurt and on it he acts a bit senile. After this segment I'm wondering if he wasn't acting. Still, LOL at saying Miz was in a movie about Frogs. So fucking true.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Piper deaf? Why did he keep rambling after Vickie screamed Excuse me, like 3 times? Why was he trying to get a Y2J chant going when Miz's music was playing? Why did he again try to get the chant going when Jericho's music was playing? Can he not hear?

Wow. Awful, Piper.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I bet Piper is the only one that isn't given a script.

Or he does have a script, but is too drunk to remember so he goes along with whatever comes up in his head.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Y2J proved why he's one of the G.O.A.T

WWE's coming to Milwaukee on the 26th. :side:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KnowYourRole said:


> What was the point of the vote if all three were going to show up anyway?


To get Raw trending (Y)


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



abrown0718 said:


> this whole "win the big one" shit is dumb


The key word is "anymore"


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



abrown0718 said:


> this whole "win the big one" shit is dumb


Yeah, I don't get it. Granted he didn't win the match with Austin clean, he wasn't a terrible champion. The world just wasn't ready for Y2J to be the big star. In 07-09 (his second run, not sure on the years) he was just as good, with a totally different persona. He has stolen the show at Mania, and he has put guys over since coming back. Why is WWE using that as the storyline? kinda...ruthless


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Should have been only Jericho/Piper, since he came back, Y2J is doing his best work as a babyface. 

Decent segment, now Jericho is 100% going over.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper was just terrible then...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Good thing everyone came out in their wrestling gear.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> Come at me, bitches, Piper tonight, obviously going to be the best part of Raw.


I know you're deeply in love with him, but it's really sad to watch him these days. Especially tonight, he was just terrible. Either completely trashed, or he's legitimately losing it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't like that they made AJ just another GM, just like Teddy Long or anyone else.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yay! A Brawl results in an impromptu match! 

Never seen before. Totally spontaneous.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Miz vs. Mysterio for the IC title? Hmm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dolph Ziggler is my biggest fan clearly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pipers like one of those really guys sitting in a nursing home talking to himself at a whisper. WWE could have at least checked him to see if was in his right mind before sending him on live television...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Good match and promo! Happy as fuck right now.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hope this gets at least 15 minutes. Could be great.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This should be a good match.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> Come at me, bitches, Piper tonight, obviously going to be the best part of Raw.


:mark: a wild cat appears


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I can dig this match. But it randomly cut to commercial -__-


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nothing gets me more excited for a highly anticipated match up than seeing the two guys in the match square off the week before it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who would have ever thought that Piper would be by far the worst thing of that segment??


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Y2J wearing his WM 28 attire yes!! Two younng Lions vs the vet..should be a good match!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao vicki sucks!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Just tuning in to DVR. Holy shit if the Nickelback theme was terrible, this new one is just....boring. Not exactly a song to get someone excited for Raw.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's clear that many of you aren't intelligent enough to fully comprehend the brilliance of Piper's actions.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Give this until like 10 o'clock please.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like Raw has rebounded to the right track so far due to Piper's Pit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NikkiSixx said:


> Deranged. As. Fuck.


Y'all are fucking jealous.


Understandable.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Save_us.sandow


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TripleG said:


> Yay! A Brawl results in an impromptu match!
> 
> Never seen before. Totally spontaneous.


Stellar GM activity.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Whats happened so far?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Alright im outta here, just going to turn down the volume and watch xpecial's lol stream until kane's pyro goes off later


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> Come at me, bitches, Piper tonight, obviously going to be the best part of Raw.


I second this.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JimmyYawz said:


> Save_us.sandow


QFT.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So earlier, Bryan interferes in the Cena/Show/Punk feud for NO reason...now, Moz interferes in the Ziggler/Jericho feud for NO reason.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Okay what exactly is "The big one", is it a PPV win, a championship win, what is it!?!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Nothing gets me more excited for a highly anticipated match up than seeing the two guys in the match square off the week before it.


Agreed. They need to go back to setting both opponents up against a common foe the RAW's leading up to the PPV.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here's my question: 

Why do Miz & Ziggler, and Jericho for that matter, care about being on Piper's Pit?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Its a triple threat, son"
"I know what it is"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

if jericho loses here, theres no way he loses on sunday


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this crowd isn't that good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God almighty -Cole-"you mean to tell me you're not glad these 2 came out and interrupted that debacle of an interview?" king- "no i was not" King will fucking defend anything no matter how shitty it was. Clear as day the segment was shit but King still praises it and is upset that the big bad heels ruined it .


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WTF is up with Jericho's hair? lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> Okay what exactly is "The big one", is it a PPV win, a championship win, what is it!?!


It's in Khali's trunks.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No DQ? what?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Piper was white boy wasted. But wasted or not He still a GOAT


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No DQ in triple threats, eh?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's clear that many of you aren't intelligent enough to fully comprehend the brilliance of Piper's actions.


I agree.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aw froot, haven't seen Jericho do a plancha in forever


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No more F***ing commericials!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Cookie Monster said:


> Whats happened so far?



JTG got squashed by Ryback cause of his twitter comments.
PTP beat down R-Turth after R-Truth beat Slater, without A.W to remind people they are still relevant without him.
Tensai lost to Sin Cara in 30 seconds.
Imagine about 30 recaps inbetween all of that
Piper proving to everyone he is a worn out old drunk
Now this Triple Threat match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> No DQ? what?


Every triple threat is No DQ. I think they always have been.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> So earlier, Bryan interferes in the Cena/Show/Punk feud for NO reason...now, Moz interferes in the Ziggler/Jericho feud for NO reason.


Bryan interfering wasn't for no reason. On SD, he said that he should main eventing SS, so him interfering was him trying to put himself in the spotlight.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Not sure if Piper was drunk or is just getting to that age...


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Since when were Triple Threat matches no DQ?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Agreed. They need to go back to setting both opponents up against a common foe the RAW's leading up to the PPV.


Or... they could just come up with new, creative ways to develop the story and further raise the tension between the two of them without actually putting them together in a match.

Nah, too "old school".


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No DQ in triple threats? Nothing to complain there.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> God almighty -Cole-"you mean to tell me you're not glad these 2 came out and interrupted that debacle of an interview?" king- "no i was not" King will fucking defend anything no matter how shitty it was. Clear as day the segment was shit but King still praises it.


He'll defend anything as long as the face did it. If you're a face, you're okay in King's books. Including stealing cars.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



stereo73 said:


> Since when were Triple Threat matches no DQ?


Since always...?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SP103 said:


>


:lmao I love that movie


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EdgeEX said:


> Not sure if Piper was drunk or is just getting to that age...


He should commit seppuku.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Every triple threat is No DQ. I think they always have been.


Yep, this is true.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



stereo73 said:


> Since when were Triple Threat matches no DQ?


It just doesn't make sense to have a DQ in a triple threat match. 

If Vickie attacks Jericho, he wins by DQ? 

Makes sense 1v1, but not so much in triple threat...

Granted DQ in matches used to be a lot rarer I feel like!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Commercial break to wrestling matches are 50/50.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Triple Threats and Fatal-Four-Ways are always No DQ


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What happened to Otunga? 

Did his super tight tights finally consume him or did he lose his Starbucks sponsorship?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Vickie Guerrero really has become a great manager over the last year and a half or so.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Alright some fans are completely blind. 

Respecting someone for being a Legend doesn't mean kissing their butt at every segment they do even when it's terrible. You'd show more respect for him by demanding he do better and do as great as he's capable of doing and that if he can no longer deliver than he needs to stop showing up and tarnish his legacy being Mary Sue Piper. 

But instead all you guys going "OMG GREAT SEGMENT PIPER IS STILL AWESOME HE'S SUCH A GOAT!" You're basically disrespecting him by praising when he's terrible like you want to constantly see him go down this ever winding downward spiral. 

Do you praise if someone gives you garbage for lunch just because they once gave you a steak for dinner? No... 

Acknowledge when Piper does terrible and ask for better, and if he can't deliver better he shouldn't be brought in constantly to embarrass himself. Watching him like that is NOT fun, and as a fan of his, I'd rather he not show up at all if that's all he has left to give.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Also we must see Little Jimmy vs Slater


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

why doesn't someone just get a steel chair so???? 
Another 2 hours of this? im going to bed. Its awful


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait, why is Ziggler still outside sellin--

...

Nope, won't go there...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Majesty said:


> Alright some fans are completely blind.
> 
> Respecting someone for being a Legend doesn't mean kissing their butt at every segment they do even when it's terrible. You'd show more respect for him by demanding he do better and do as great as he's capable of doing and that if he can no longer deliver than he needs to stop showing up and tarnish his legacy being Mary Sue Piper.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is it mandatory that someone must be in a rest hold everytime it comes back from commercial break?


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FOLEY IS GOD


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It would have been better for the HHH - Brock segment if they pulled something similar to the Austin-Pillman segment. Have the contract signing, and then when Brock's music hits, it's Paul Heyman to act as Brock's power of attorney to sign for Brock, and as Heyman signs the contract, he informs HHH that Brock has a message for him. On the titantron we see Brock sitting inside Shawn's home in San Antonio as Shawn walks in the front door when Brock proceeds to kick the crap out of Shawn. 

But we'll just have to wait to see if they bomb the segment tonight, or if they actually do something good.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NearFall said:


> Triple Threats and Fatal-Four-Ways are always No DQ


I'm missing something oh well, then why miz and ziggler aren't destroying y2j with chairs?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SP103 said:


> What happened to Otunga?
> 
> Did his super tight tights finally consume him or did he lose his Starbucks sponsorship?


He was buried with Ace.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

King needs to fuck off. He's so fucking annoying.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ziggie disappears again


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I'm missing something oh well, then why miz and ziggler aren't destroying y2j with chairs?


They don't utilize it much but literally every triple threat and four way has been No DQ.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Majesty said:


> Alright some fans are completely blind.
> 
> Respecting someone for being a Legend doesn't mean kissing their butt at every segment they do even when it's terrible. You'd show more respect for him by demanding he do better and do as great as he's capable of doing and that if he can no longer deliver than he needs to stop showing up and tarnish his legacy being Mary Sue Piper.
> 
> ...



He's fucking 57 years old and one of the greatest wrestlers of all time.


He is more entertaining than most of the roster. Don't give a shit if he is 'off' on one night. Whatever, man, he is still the best.

Continue raging with envy.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I'm missing something oh well, then why miz and ziggler aren't destroying y2j with chairs?


For the same reason everyone doesn't go under the bottom rope in the RR...WWE match logic.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Um, Jericho's tights say Best in the World?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Is it mandatory that someone must be in a rest hold everytime it comes back from commercial break?


Hasn't this been happening for years?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WOW.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho looks like he is moving in slow motion


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OH WOW, nice spot!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That was cool


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> Is it mandatory that someone must be in a rest hold everytime it comes back from commercial break?


There's the odd every-man-is-layed-out-outside-the-ring here and there but usually, yes.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That was awesome


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Awesome spot.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> He's fucking 57 years old and one of the greatest wrestlers of all time.
> 
> 
> He is more entertaining than most of the roster. Don't give a shit if he is 'off' on one night. Whatever, man, he is still the best.
> ...


Agreed with this. I've always found it funny when someone has a supposed off night and it's implied that you aren't allowed to like them anymore.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Tedious said:


> The key word is "anymore"


when did they say anymore? I must have missed it because from the beginning of his feud with Dolph all I heard was he can't win the big one


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well...that spot was stolen from Hardcore Justice last night...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho kicked out of the Fameasser!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

One thing I never understood about "Tower of Doom" spots. 

Why is the guy on the bottom always hurt? I mean, he didn't take the fall, so why is he laying on the mat like he did?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No wonder Cole & Lawler congratulated NBC on their broadcast of the Olympics, they both have something in common, they don't shut up during matches...


----------



## IGNITE (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the heck was Ryback crying? He looked high as fuck with the eyes and then cried at the end of the match...what?!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The crowd is atrocious tonight.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's a great match, but why is Miz being shoehorned into this feud?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So I wonder why Ziggles has Headliner on tights.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Intenstial fortitude Cole,lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Always mark for a nice Tower of Doom.

And Miz hasn't looked too bad this match.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KO Bossy said:


> Well...that spot was stolen from Hardcore Justice last night...


Except they actually got it off. Off topic, Hardcore Justice was awesome last night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"If I were Jericho I would have just let Miz take the win there" 

And that right there is the DUMBEST thing that Lawler has ever said. 

And that covers A LOT of ground.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why the fuck is a guy the size of The Miz doing a Bruiser Brody Big Boot? What the fuck?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Ditcka said:


> It's a great match, but why is Miz being shoehorned into this feud?


To take the pin.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cover him Chris


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice Codebreaker!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



IGNITE said:


> What the heck was Ryback crying? He looked high as fuck with the eyes and then cried at the end of the match...what?!


No he has pink eye.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat foot on dat rope.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dolph looks dead


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If it's no DQ, there should be no fucking rope break... Now that pisses me off!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

i assume since jericho is face now, people will start taping out to walls of jericho.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU HAVE A ROPE BREAK IN A NO DQ MATCH!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This has been a really good TV match.

Atta boy Dolph. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That was an amazing counter!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> He's fucking 57 years old and one of the greatest wrestlers of all time.
> 
> 
> He is more entertaining than most of the roster. Don't give a shit if he is 'off' on one night. Whatever, man, he is still the best.
> ...



Just stop. There's no doubt of his legacy. 

But it's not fun watching im there stumbling over his words, not being able to keep up with the pacing, having segments slowed down or dragging on because he's forgotten the point he wants to make. 

I am a huge fan of Piper and it's painful to watch him out there having to struggle through that. If you're gonna sit there and actually say you enjoyed watching him go through that then I'm not the one with "envy" I appreciate and respect the guy for what he's done in his career. I don't envy watching what he goes through to stumble through a promo he'd have knocked out in his prime. If the guy is 57 years old and can barely manage a promo or segment anymore then guess what.. DON'T BRING HIM IN. It disrespects him more to push him out there and have him embarrass himself in front of thousands. Let the guy rest in his retirement instead of parading him out there as the example of what a wrestler becomes when they don't let go. It disrespects him more than it pays homage to him. If you can't see that you're just blind.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This has been a great match. I'm glad WWE are at least giving us one decent long match per show now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jericho winning on sunday


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

towers of doom are ruined for me, saw too many of them.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HERE TO SHOW THE WORLDDDDD


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Good to see that the Miz didn't win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Vickie showing how to be a great manager in WWE. Take notes A..... Oh wait you are fired


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Man Miz's run as IC champion really isn't great.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Charles Robinson deaf?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great match.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice to see Ziggler get some momentum sapped from him from the Brogue Kick parade.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the fuck? So, there's No Disqualification, it's a Triple Threat match, but rope breaks still count...

¯\_(ಠ_ಠ)_/¯


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

...Uh so if it is legal why did she need to distract him? The fuck?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Does this mean Jericho is winning on Sunday?


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Awesome match!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

that was an absolutely fantastic match. All three men brought something good to it and they all worked well off each other. It's a shame we tend to only get one good wrestling match out of a three hour show.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great match! Three of the best workers on the roster.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I may be a part of the minority, but if 3 hours means we'll be getting matches like this every week, I'm down. That was great.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Best match of the night so far, Ziggler and Jericho will tear it up at Summerslam for sure.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Plz Sandow show up...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great match. Y2J better win this sunday.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Very good Triple Threat match. Can't wait for Jericho/Ziggler on Sunday!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

One good thing about 3 hour RAW, we get one PPV worthy match.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Very nice match. Crowd really got into it and Ziggler left with heat.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I must admit, even though there's hella recaps and shit... the match quality has gotten much better on RAW since 1,000. Longer matches too it seems.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damn good match


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great TV match, Y2J is really back. Jericho is going over at Summerslam.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sometimes I wish kane could chokeslam and tombstone vickie.. This is why I miss TV-14.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brian Jossie ‏@BJRatedR
AbeWashVsPipersPit! In my opinion Piper's Pit wins. He was allowed to speak his mind! They would neva let me speak my mind #ILLUMINATED


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Best match of the night tho...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here is your respect


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great match. And props to Vickie too......she's really a great manager whether y'all like it or not.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Froot said:


> What the fuck? So, there's No Disqualification, it's a Triple Threat match, but rope breaks still count...
> 
> ¯\_(ಠ_ಠ)_/¯


Rope break on a pin still applys in no DQ matches.

If someone is in a submission move and grabs the ropes, then they cannot grab the rope to break out of it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

great match. should have been @ SS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yes Jericho will win at summerslam yes yes


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Eve is so sexyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> Great TV match, Y2J is really back. Jericho is going over at Summerslam.


Wouldn't make much sense for him to, imo. But with Ziggler getting the pin it could happen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why does Eve care?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Eve after the "new"CM Punk


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PUNK TRYING TO SAY HE'S NOT HEISENBERG


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Eve is hot.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I love seeing Ziggler with that case. Oh. And Eve


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Man Miz's run as IC champion really isn't great.


He's only held it for 3 weeks... jesus christ.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

eves boob is touching cm punks elbow. I would get a mega boner if my elbow touched eves boob.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

jesus shit, theres still 1.5 hours left


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I felt some sexual tension between Punk and Eve, awkward...


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Really good match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm not gonna lie, this show has felt much longer than it's been.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What's with Diva's playing mind games with the wrestlers nowadays?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Eve is nothing compared to AJ

Eve's face is eh


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

For a 3 hours show I wanted to see a little more from miz vs ziggle vs jericho


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Batman Returns is on in a half hour.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Updated Raw/SD Win-Loss Records:

Chris Jericho = 9-8-3
Dolph Ziggler = 14-23-3
The Miz = 5-20


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Majesty said:


> Just stop. There's no doubt of his legacy.
> 
> But it's not fun watching im there stumbling over his words, not being able to keep up with the pacing, having segments slowed down or dragging on because he's forgotten the point he wants to make.
> 
> I am a huge fan of Piper and it's painful to watch him out there having to struggle through that. If you're gonna sit there and actually say you enjoyed watching him go through that then I'm not the one with "envy" I appreciate and respect the guy for what he's done in his career. I don't envy watching what he goes through to stumble through a promo he'd have knocked out in his prime. If the guy is 57 years old and can barely manage a promo or segment anymore then guess what.. DON'T BRING HIM IN. It disrespects him more to push him out there and have him embarrass himself in front of thousands. Let the guy rest in his retirement instead of parading him out there as the example of what a wrestler becomes when they don't let go. It disrespects him more than it pays homage to him. If you can't see that you're just blind.


Did you seriously expect for Piper to still be at his prime right now? I enjoyed tonight's Piper Pit segment, and the segment led to this great triple threat match.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> He's fucking 57 years old and one of the greatest wrestlers of all time.
> 
> 
> He is more entertaining than most of the roster. Don't give a shit if he is 'off' on one night. Whatever, man, he is still the best.
> ...



Just stop. There's no doubt of his legacy. 

But it's not fun watching im there stumbling over his words, not being able to keep up with the pacing, having segments slowed down or dragging on because he's forgotten the point he wants to make. 

I am a huge fan of Piper and it's painful to watch him out there having to struggle through that. If you're gonna sit there and actually say you enjoyed watching him go through that then I'm not the one with "envy" I appreciate and respect the guy for what he's done in his career. I don't envy watching what he goes through to stumble through a promo he'd have knocked out in his prime. If the guy is 57 years old and can barely manage a promo or segment anymore then guess what.. DON'T BRING HIM IN. It disrespects him more to push him out there and have him embarrass himself in front of thousands. Let the guy rest in his retirement instead of parading him out there as the example of what a wrestler becomes when they don't let go. It disrespects him more than it pays homage to him. If you can't see that you're just blind.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Majesty said:


> Just stop. There's no doubt of his legacy.
> 
> But it's not fun watching im there stumbling over his words, not being able to keep up with the pacing, having segments slowed down or dragging on because he's forgotten the point he wants to make.
> 
> I am a huge fan of Piper and it's painful to watch him out there having to struggle through that. If you're gonna sit there and actually say you enjoyed watching him go through that then I'm not the one with "envy" I envy the guy for what he's done in his career. I don't envy watching what he goes through to stumble through a promo he'd have knocked out in his prime. If the guy is 57 years old and can barely manage a promo or segment anymore then guess what.. DON'T BRING HIM IN. It disrespects him more to push him out there and have him embarrass himself in front of thousands. Let the guy rest in his retirement instead of parading him out there as the example of what a wrestler becomes when they don't let go. It disrespects him more than it pays homage to him. If you can't see that you're just blind.



LMAO, stop?

Who the fuck do you think you are?

As for your blind bullshit, I ain't an ignorant blind fan. I always admit when he isn't doing his best, and I never said that he was OMG SO FUCKING AMAZING TONIGHT. The best part of Raw for me is Piper because he is my favorite wrestler of all time. That doesn't mean everything he does is fucking perfect.

The fact of the matter is, you're continuing to whine over ONE NIGHT where he wasn't 100% awesome. So fucking what? You get a bloody tampon over one night?

Shit, I can understand if he was constantly garbage, but having one night where he didn't do his best, who gives a fuck, jesus christ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's a good thing that Steve is one of Punk's buds. She's getting air time again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2-Jerk said:


> this crowd isn't that good


how good would you be if you went to a live show and all you did was stare at a fucking screen for 70% of it?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Except they actually got it off. Off topic, Hardcore Justice was awesome last night.


What do you mean? Jeff Hardy, Robbie E and James Storm pulled it off just fine last night...

I agree, Hardcore Justice was very good. Ladder match and main event were excellent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Froot said:


> Updated Raw/SD Win-Loss Records:
> 
> Chris Jericho = 9-8-3
> Dolph Ziggler = 14-23-3
> The Miz = 5-20


Holy shit 5-20. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Blueforce7 said:


> I may be a part of the minority, but *if 3 hours means we'll be getting matches like this every week, I'm down*. That was great.


It also means you get alot of shit like what was on earlier. Take the good with the bad I guess


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



VRsick said:


> eves boob is touching cm punks elbow. I would get a mega boner if my elbow touched eves boob.


your such a loser man you need pussy in your life


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Arcade said:


> Did you seriously expect for Piper to still be at his prime right now? I enjoyed tonight's Piper Pit segment, and the segment led to this great triple threat match.


What he is saying is, that Piper should hang it up if this is how awful he is going to be.. and he's been that awful for a few years now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Buckley said:


> He's only held it for 3 weeks... jesus christ.


And has lost pretty much every match since gaining it. The reign so far has been awful.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Batman Returns is on in a half hour.


Yeah, I'm telling myself... Though Returns kinda blows.

Vertigo started at 8, and ends at 10:10 but for some dumb reason I'm still watching Raw!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Wouldn't make much sense for him to, imo. But with Ziggler getting the pin it could happen.


True, but with that story? no chance Jericho is losing again, he's not the whiny heel now, he's the babyface legend. He needs to win anyway, he's not a jobber.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Rope break on a pin still applys in no DQ matches.
> 
> If someone is in a submission move and grabs the ropes, then they cannot grab the rope to break out of it.


Consistency. -__-


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> Come at me, bitches, Piper tonight, obviously going to be the best part of Raw.


Yeah that time when he pointed at the boy in the red shirt was a memorable moment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If we're gonna get at least one high quality TV match a week (Raw is averaging more than that at the moment), I'm cool with 3 hours.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

has their been a Wade vignette so far. been off and on


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HEISENBERG REFERENCE

STILL MARKING.

Or I'm just exaggerating.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Yeah, I'm telling myself... Though Returns kinda blows.
> 
> Vertigo started at 8, and ends at 10:10 but for some dumb reason I'm still watching Raw!


:bosh Returns is the best of the 89-97 films.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Heavenly Invader said:


> What's with Diva's playing mind games with the wrestlers nowadays?


Taking back the night.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JimmyYawz said:


> Plz Sandow show up...


And get squashed by Brodus. :troll


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Holy fuck, this show is only half way done. I don't know if I can last for the rest of the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol i thought Eve was gonna be as corny as saying "welcome to the darkside".


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> It's a good thing that Steve is one of Punk's buds. She's getting air time again.


steve? I don't get it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> True, but with that story? no chance Jericho is losing again, he's not the whiny heel now, he's the babyface legend. He needs to win anyway, he's not a jobber.


He loves putting people over though. He gave Slater a win during NXT. Put over Bourne on PPV. I think it's gonna be an unpredictable finish.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Social Media can go fuck itself. Yeah, suck on that Cole & Lawler.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



abrown0718 said:


> It also means you get alot of shit like what was on earlier. Take the good with the bad I guess


Tune in during the second hour like I did. I'm sure I'll get caught up with recaps.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SoupMan Prime said:


> has their been a Wade vignette so far. been off and on


Not yet.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So this Rey/Miz match at Summerslam? Gonna build it up anymore?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heath Slater > Pauly D


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Yeah, I'm telling myself... Though Returns kinda blows.
> 
> Vertigo started at 8, and ends at 10:10 but for some dumb reason I'm still watching Raw!


It does kinda blow. But I'll be flipping back in forth just in case something on Raw blows more.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No Bryan segments, no show....


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm sorry, I don't care how good a match is technically. Ultimately if the outcome means nothing I have little to no interest in it. 

Ask yourself these questions. 

Do you care who wins? 
Does it matter who wins?

Is the answer is no to both of them, then what's the point of watching it?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

better recap what happened 90 minutes ago, then commercial


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

match got good after commercial break... they got the crowd into it, which got me into it. more noise makes me feel like i'm watching something important.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hooray for Recaps...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> :bosh Returns is the best of the 89-97 films.


^^ This, I don't know how the fuck anyone could say Batman Returns blows.


My favorite Batman movie by far.

Only Batman and Robin fans would say it blows :jordan2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pauly D is a Cena fan? Now I hate him even more.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm going to need more rum to make it through this Raw.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



abrown0718 said:


> It also means you get alot of shit like what was on earlier. Take the good with the bad I guess


We can't win them all.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Time to bust a recap up our ass again


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Goddammit we don't have amnesia!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> LMAO, stop?
> 
> Who the fuck do you think you are?
> 
> ...


Yeah but that is what bias's you. 

Piper has been falling off for a while it's not just ONE night it's been all the way back from Wrestlemania when he was fighting to prove "old school is awesome" the only good recent promo with Piper lately was the one where he tried to make Cena give in to lashing out at the fans. 

But the one with Lauper, a few others, and this one. 

He's been falling off for a while, and tonight was a pinnacle of everything else that has been happening. 

If you don't see that then you ARE blind. It wasn't just ONE night, he's been fallen off for a while, and the fact he's still put out there while getting worse and worse and worse, I have no idea how you still support that. 

I get he's your favorite wrestler of all time, but that doesn't mean that he should be out there every time he gets progressively worse, otherwise you're acting like a fan that doesn't really care what happens to him as long as he's put on your TV. Is that what you really want? Because that's the only fan that would still support constantly shoving Piper out there every other week to embarrass himself.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here comes Super Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I missed most of the first hour. 

Why did Cena run in to help CM Punk??? WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Skyfall said:


> steve? I don't get it.


His two buddies are Steve and Maurice (Eve and Maryse)


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh thank fuck they're recapping this. I completely forgot what happened an HOUR ago...


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> :bosh Returns is the best of the 89-97 films.


Give me Jim Carey and Tommy Lee Jones over Danny DeVito any day.

But I'll take Nicholson over em all!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JobbyJobberson said:


> I'm sorry, I don't care how good a match is technically. Ultimately if the outcome means nothing I have little to no interest in it.
> 
> Ask yourself these questions.
> 
> ...


It really doesn't bother me in situations like that. Really good match and I would've been happy if Jericho or Zig won.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So the Main Event is at the start of the show Cole?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> It does kinda blow. But I'll be flipping back in forth just in case something on Raw blows more.


What channel is it on?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recaps are actually useful this week, the first half was so dull I already lost most of the stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How long is this fucking recap?!?!?!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

yeah right blockbuster announcement.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Buckley said:


> What channel is it on?


Encore Action.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wouldnt it be awesome with after what happened last week this week Raw ends with Cena giving Punk the AA lol. Im on vaca so i could stay up and see all the outrage. Is Punk gonna turn heel at all. Doesnt feel like a slow heel turn at all anymore.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tag match playa


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TripleG said:


> I missed most of the first hour.
> 
> Why did Cena run in to help CM Punk??? WHY?!?!?!


To set up a tag team match. Playa


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Skyfall said:


> steve? I don't get it.


she's saying Eve looks like she has a set


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Someone rip those clothes off of AJ..yum.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait there was an Heisenberg reference? what was it?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JobbyJobberson said:


> I'm sorry, I don't care how good a match is technically. Ultimately if the outcome means nothing I have little to no interest in it.
> 
> Ask yourself these questions.
> 
> ...


I don't understand this logic. You want every match to be a championship or #1 contender match?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> His two buddies are Steve and Maurice (Eve and Maryse)


The name Maurice reminds me of MO from Smart Guy. Arguably the funniest character of my childhood.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

what channel is batman returns coming on?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I still laugh at Punk saying "Don't say him. Don't say him."


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

At least AJ now looks like she's legal to bang in the corporate clothes..


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE just doesn't get it, you don't expand your shows & PPVs when you aren't doing as well as you once were, you need to cut back on both PPVs and the length of your shows. Filling your lengthened shows with recaps and previews is just stupid...


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It feels like I'm watching a saturday recap show.

Welcome to Monday Night Shotgun-Metal-Velocity!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can somebody tell me why HBK is even there tonight kayfabe-wise?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shawn is looking more and more like the killer from Cape Feare. 

Cena, stop mugging. You're not funny.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL at people thinking Jericho is getting over Sunday when there's still a Smackdown and the fact that Jericho is departing after Summerslam...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK looks like he's going to be rape by Brock


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Does someone out there find this recaps useful? :bron4


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why is he so damn scared of Lesnar? This is the man who fought The Undertaker TWICE in the space of a year at both Wrestlemanias! If you see him, just Superkick him and let it be done.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What self respecting 20something year old (allegedly) woman wears a god damn pantsuit? Not just any pantsuit but a short sleeved pant suit in cement grey?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shawn Michaels being freaked by Brock could make for a funny segment where he goes down the hallway Sweet Chin Musicing everyone who taps him on the shoulder.

But WWE writers aren't that smart.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH is still not there yet huh. 

CM Punk is freaking Batman. he just appeared behind Cena


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Magically appearing wrestlers!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk is a tweener, imo.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> What self respecting 20something year old (allegedly) woman wears a god damn pantsuit? Not just any pantsuit but a short sleeved pant suit in cement grey?


She's "allegedly" in charge but not large.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who is the tool in the back of Cena Punk promo?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love the new Punk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

sooooooo, is Daniel Bryan gonna be in the title match or what?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck Cena. Let's go, CM Punk!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena growing a heel's beard:O


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Buckley said:


> Shawn Michaels being freaked by Brock could make for a funny segment where he goes down the hallway Sweet Chin Musicing everyone who taps him on the shoulder.


Can't. Stop. Laughing.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena's performance on that segment was amazing


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> Wait there was an Heisenberg reference? what was it?


Im probably just marking out for no reason but Eve was talking about about the new Punk and he said hes not going to go out with a black hat and twirl his mustache and act like a new guy.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great promo by Punk there. 

Like I always said, he isn't that "cowardly heel" he's himself, he's just not letting people step on him anymore while he doesn't complain about being kept in the midcard as WWE Champion. He's not being a Phony "i'll fight everyone" generic face. Or the generic heel. He's not a face or a heel, he's C.M. PUNK!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Why is he so damn scared of Lesnar? This is the man who fought The Undertaker TWICE in the space of a year at both Wrestlemanias! If you see him, just Superkick him and let it be done.


Have you seen Lesnar he's a young guy ans was the UFC heavyweight champion, Undertaker is a bad ass but he is kinda old, he's not as intimidating as a young muscled up cage fighter.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Freeloader said:


> Who is the tool in the back of Cena Punk promo?


It was the higher power.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Majesty said:


> Yeah but that is what bias's you.
> 
> Piper has been falling off for a while it's not just ONE night it's been all the way back from Wrestlemania when he was fighting to prove "old school is awesome" the only good recent promo with Piper lately was the one where he tried to make Cena give in to lashing out at the fans.
> 
> ...


OF COURSE IT IS BIASED FOR ME

I'm sorry, where the fuck in my post did I say it wasn't?

I love Piper, I enjoy him being on Raw, even if his ONE NIGHT WAS NOT THAT GREAT.

It's your own opinion that he has sucked for a while, so good for you. Here's a middle finger, because an applause is not needed. I happen to think he hasn't been that bad. Obviously not as great as he once was, but his segments are usually far more entertaining that the rest of the fucking show.


Get over it, fuck, can't believe you're still arguing over an opinion. I don't care if you think he has sucked for a while, that is your own opinion.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> What self respecting 20something year old (allegedly) woman wears a god damn pantsuit? Not just any pantsuit but a short sleeved pant suit in cement grey?


Stop hating on her swag, chica! :jay2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

CENA HEEL TURN TONIGHTTTTTTT


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> The name Maurice reminds me of MO from Smart Guy. Arguably the funniest character of my childhood.


That was a good show.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Majesty said:


> Great promo by Punk there.
> 
> Like I always said, he isn't that "cowardly heel" he's himself, he's just not letting people step on him anymore while he doesn't complain about being kept in the midcard as WWE Champion.


hes a freaking heel, he is lying right now. He acts cowardly all the time, you guys are really delusional


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker said:


> Im probably just marking out for no reason but Eve was talking about about the new Punk and he said hes not going to go out with a black hat and twirl his mustache and act like a new guy.


At what point did Walt have a mustache that he twirled?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Im falling asleep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KO Bossy said:


> That was a good show.


Agreed. I have like 15 episodes or so DVR'd on my TV from when it used to be on some obscure cable channel last year.

As for tonight, I think we're forgetting that Raw HAS to end with Cena standing tall. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So I guess Punk is a tweener?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Froot said:


> Consistency. -__-


If you hold a submission move past five seconds while the opponent is on the ropes you get disqualified. If you continue to lay on your opponent (pin) there's no 5 count to break it and you wouldn't get DQd. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> I don't understand this logic. You want every match to be a championship or #1 contender match?


How long have you been watching wrestling? Honestly.

No, not every match needs to be a title match. But every match in some shape or form should serve a purpose in the big scheme of a greater story. Even a squash match serves a purpose, even if that purpose is merely to get someone over and/or make someone look strong heading to a highly anticipated matchup.

But 95% of the matchups on Raw (and even the PPV's) tell no story. Regardless of who wins or loses, it doesn't matter. And if the viewer doesn't care who wins or loses, and the outcome has no effect on future events... then what is the god damn point.

Such a great match and nobody will be talking about it a month from now. Nobody cares. It meant nothing.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Barrett


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I came in toward the tail end of Piper's Pit - the one match I saw was pretty decent - but thanks to all the helpful recaps I don't even need to ask what's happened. Feeling a wee bit sorry for the live audience though...must be a blast, watching a trinitron half the night.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wade!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Barrett vignette!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Barrett Promo :mark:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Loyfe did used to be very simple, didn't it?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> OF COURSE IT IS BIASED FOR ME
> 
> I'm sorry, where the fuck in my post did I say it wasn't?
> 
> ...



it's not just my opinion. Anyone that hasn't let bias and hero-worship get to them can admit that Piper shouldn't be put out there when he's like this.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't get this stupid booking of HBK, you sacrifice HBK just so HHH wouldn't sell Lesnar? ridiculous. I will always be a huge fan of Shawn but this shit needs to stop, they're making him look like a sidekick when it's the other way around. If HHH wants to wrestle again, let him build the match himself, and not call Michaels to hold his hand in every feud.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> hes a freaking heel, he is lying right now. He acts cowardly all the time, you guys are really delusional


Perhaps you're delusional. :kobe


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SAVE US WADE


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WADEEEEEE BARRETTTTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

He's breaking the first rule of Fight Club again!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BARRETT PROMO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And suddenly, my monitor was covered in semen.

Not mine, of course.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSDdf4098435#$%$#%$#%#^TrepkgrdpogaTE


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wade has a wonky eye


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I guess its not tonight then?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh shit the divas are getting time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tiffany! Oh...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Goddamn WWE, why you making me get hyped for this bum???? 8*D


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Loving these promos


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAT KAITLYN


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

In my eyes Punk is the worst champion since Diesel in 1994/95.
Also why were Miz,Jericho and Ziggler fighting for no reason this is some dumb stuff.
This blows compared too other wrestling companies out there.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Another nice Wade Barrett vignette.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

was miz just there to make jericho and ziggler both look good or does anyone think he will be involved in that storyline?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm sorry Barrett fans but these promos are absolutely awful lol. So corny.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Layla and kaitlyn :datass


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Barrett running fight club like a boss.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> hes a freaking heel, he is lying right now. He acts cowardly all the time, you guys are really delusional


I don't see how you possibly think CM Punk is a heel. CM Punk is obviously a tweener.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Whole forum on Barrett's dick .. lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great Barrett Vignette.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

These Barrett promos are pretty cool.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OH THAT IS WHO IS DIVAS CHAMPION!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Layla! She got me on my knees! :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Layla's alive.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn rocks


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Epic transition. Dark Barrett to poppy girly music


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAT BEARD


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A divas match on RAW?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I have never given a fuck about Barrett before these vignettes, but now I'm actually anxious for his return.


Fuck yes Layla, chose a good time to turn the channel back. Damn and Beth?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Totally forgot who the Divas Champion was and Lawler is a fucking pervert


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

time for a layla roll up


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn is hot, but the ring gear she wears is always atrociously ugly.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shut up, Lawler.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Trifektah said:


> At what point did Walt have a mustache that he twirled?


Right after Punk said it and I needed a reason to think of how awesome BB was last night.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wade barrett

I DONT CARE WHAT THEY THINK OF ME!!!

hope to god they change his theme


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Eve's music takes priority?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Beth is still employed?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't get this stupid booking of HBK, you sacrifice HBK just so HHH wouldn't sell Lesnar? ridiculous. I will always be a huge fan of Shawn but this shit needs to stop, they're making him look like a sidekick when it's the other way around. If HHH wants to wrestle again, let him build the match himself, and not call Michaels to hold his hand in every feud.


Preach brutha.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Still not convinced it's Barrett. I think it's Jericho swerving us with return vignettes before he even leaves.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Dat ass and dat ass vs dem tits and dem arms


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lawler lying it up "some of the most beautiful and taleneted women on Earth".

Such a cute little pupper.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Going from Wade vignette to diva match, only in WWE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

the four in this match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cole:

'...on what has been a very eventful night so far.'

I swear Cole and Lawler aren't watching the same show as the rest of us fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why should I give a shit who Booker T's assistant is? 

TNA did this same match only with Dusty Rhodes, Traci Brooks, & Trinity in 2005. 

I didn't care then either.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Rather have Natayla over Eve..Divas of Doom


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My how Beth has fallen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol anyone else think Barrett's eyes look like Mike's from Breaking Bad in that zoom in on his eyes at the end?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HOW YOU FUCK UP A ROLL-UP!?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I marked when GOAT interrupted the opening "match."

Anyway, in my mind, logical booking would have the match end in DQ, aided by Kane interrupting and brawling with GOAT. I'm hoping for either a nice table spot or brawling through the crowd/backstage segment. I think this would legitimize the Kane/GOAT feud, and give nothing away for the triple threat farce at SS. I know this might seem predictable but it's better than making GOAT eat a pin, which is what we may end up seeing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LAYLA DOUBLE BOTCH

"we want tables" chant


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol We want tables.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hahahaha we want tables.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



magusnova said:


> Eve's music takes priority?


I thought that was strange too but when you figure Eve has been more relevant than Beth this year, it makes sense.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

tables chant :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn is so thick, I love it.

Wtf kind of pinning combo was that, Layla? lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> My how Beth has fallen.


She has talent, of course they wont let her reach Kelly Kelly superior status.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't now who I would rather have as a secretary... probably EVE, maybe Kaitlyn.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Eve and Layla :yum:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this is some of the most abysmal women's "wrestling" i've ever seen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God, you could hear a fly fart right now... This is sad. Where's Kelly Kelly right now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow, Layla is really fucking up.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

What was the chant? We Want who?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

fpalm at the idiot chanting we want sable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well that was one of the worst roll ups ever, by Layla lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



abrown0718 said:


> the four in this match


Every thread, please.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So does WWE pay Maxim every year to put one of their divas on the "Hot-100" list to give them a push?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker said:


> Im probably just marking out for no reason but Eve was talking about about the new Punk and he said hes not going to go out with a black hat and twirl his mustache and act like a new guy.


Think he meant Snidely Whiplash










The guy was always twirling his comedic large mustache and being evil.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh.my. GOD.
And I just turned the channel. That can't be unseen :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I would turn over Eve's leaf...if you know what i mean


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Trifektah said:


> At what point did Walt have a mustache that he twirled?


While the black hat comment may have been about Heisenberg, I have a feeling the black hat and mustache twirl is in reference to Snidely Whiplash, the villain from Dudley Do-Right.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why is Beth Phoenix a heel again? Because she's not a model? I don't get it.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Dark_Link said:


> fpalm at the idiot chanting we want sable.


I'm sure he was chanting "We want tables".


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I remember around this time last year the divas division looked somewhat positive.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Back in the days Divas matches used to be a piss break but now i can spend the whole show peeing


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Could this match actually go past the three minute mark?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can't believe how awful Layla has become


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The fuck did I see?

Hmm, Layla & Kaitlyn would be awesome.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

we DO want some tables....


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Walk-In said:


> HOW YOU FUCK UP A ROLL-UP!?


:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> My how Beth has fallen.


Rule #1: You don't piss of the champ.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Katykn hasn't gotten any better


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This isn't a fucking game Layla..this is Wrestling for fuck's sakes.Get rid of her too!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I like the amazon colors on katilyn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn is pretty good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

why are we having a divas match? I don't understand


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"WE WANT SABLE!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This match has gone way too fucking long. 

"We Want Ryder" chant!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm not turning the channel back until I see someone post on here that the match is over.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kicked her right in the tits omg lolololol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Are they chanting we want Ryder?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yes King, I can imagine Eve in a position of power...BECAUSE SHE WAS.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

We want Ryder chants


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lawler imagine her in a position of power? She WAS in a position of power.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm getting sleepy


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

dear lord this is awful, did any of them learn how to wrestle? except beth of course


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> I don't now who I would rather have as a secretary... probably EVE, maybe Kaitlyn.


So you could misinterpret her friendship and ask her out and get declined and then spend the rest of your working life exchanging nothing but awkward eye contact?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Can your brain even hear what your mouth is saying?" - King

He should be asking himself that, not Cole.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm not turning the channel back until I see someone post on here that the match is over.


tbe match is over


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAT REF


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is awful Tna ! Tna ! Tna !


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

im shocked that "this is boring" chants dont come out before a divas match even starts...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm not turning the channel back until I see someone post on here that the match is over.


That's what I was waiting for too.:lol


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol, "We want Ryder" (and the "We want tables")


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DIVA ROLLUP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cole & Lawler are pure anti-joy. 

I can feel my soul die whenever they talk.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Terrible match.

Kaitlyn is smoking hot though.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh yay, a rollup win.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

COLE MENTIONED HIS OLD FROSTED TIPS


TALK ABOUT THE DENIM!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This match delivers. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm not turning the channel back until I see someone post on here that the match is over.


Done. You're Welcome /Sandow.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Remember when Lawler would scream "puppies" and get properly excited about divas matches? What a load of shite man. I can't stand Lawler in PG.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Layla wearing a weave?


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tonights show ends with Cm Punk stabbing Cena in the back, delivering a GTS and walking out to boo's. You heard it here first


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Evilerk said:


> I would turn over Eve's leaf...if you know what i mean


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm not turning the channel back until I see someone post on here that the match is over.


:lmao the coast is clear


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh ok...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaitlyn wins the match and they play Layla's music.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Do Divas have finishers anymore or do they just all use rollups?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Roll up of doom.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> I'm sure he was chanting "We want tables".


I heard Sable. But whatever is either Sable or Table.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Barely focused on that match tbh.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm not turning the channel back until I see someone post on here that the match is over.


It's over.
Katilyn won, I think. I don't really give a fuck but it's over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Crowd wants Ryder so looks like Vince will give us more Tensai.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait...a diva won a match that WASN'T Kelly or Layla?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't get this stupid booking of HBK, you sacrifice HBK just so HHH wouldn't sell Lesnar? ridiculous. I will always be a huge fan of Shawn but this shit needs to stop, they're making him look like a sidekick when it's the other way around. If HHH wants to wrestle again, let him build the match himself, and not call Michaels to hold his hand in every feud.


i def agree. HHH gets his arm broken and is back in weeks and then beats Lesnar last week now Shawn is the guy thats gonna get sacrificed. I just hope this doesnt lead to HHH seeking revenge and actually fucking winning the Summerslam match. It wont be wont be worse than Brock losing to Cena but it will hurt Brock only because he lost and then lost to HHH. Brock needs to win this and send HHH back to the offices and not on tv anymore. What was the point in the End of An Era match when we have seen HHH and Taker back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A contract signing tonight? That's new..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm surprised the match went that long.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bork Laser vs Shovel Man promo for the millionth time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm not turning the channel back until I see someone post on here that the match is over.


that shit's over...and god damn, more fucking recaps!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The dreaded roll up,lol.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

that match was actually pretty good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Has a diva match ever not ended in a roll up?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Layla and Kaitlyn vs Eve and Misty May-Treanor playing beach volleyball, idk random thought, Misty May got dat ass


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Ditcka said:


> COLE MENTIONED HIS OLD FROSTED TIPS
> 
> 
> TALK ABOUT THE DENIM!


FULL. DENIM.

FOR YEARS.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kaithlyn's push begins.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

In case anyone forgot, HHH to take on Brock at SummerSlam.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> Yes King, I can imagine Eve in a position of power...BECAUSE SHE WAS.


LOL! Yep.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Monday night Raw starting Brock Lesnar. I like the sound of that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Rule #1: You don't piss of the champ.


Anyone who says that her decline has nothing to do with her not dating a certain someone anymore is blind. This is not a coincidence.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Was I the only one who could hear Beth telling Kaitlyn to break out of the hold lol, said it about 5 times

She must get so frustrated having to carry these green divas like Kaitlyn and Smelly Kelly through matches


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

REEEEE- wait for it... CAPS!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wade Barrett vignette :mark: Freaking awesome.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WE WANT RECAPS, WE WANT RECAPS


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bitch please raw is called "Monday Night Raw Starring AJ Lee" 

You all know it's the truth


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

REEEEEECAP!!!!

sigh


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

(Cole giving logical reasons for Eve) "Do you hear what your mouth is saying?" (silence)
"Kaitlyn is so powerful, she's up there with Beth Phoenix."
"I really like her mane!"

Seriously King, I've never heard you as poor as this. Someone backstage needs to unknowingly mute his mic at some point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thank god for these trip and Brock recaps i keep forgetting they are facing each other. Because i like all the other viewers have short term memory loss.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aw, I miss the robotic arm.

RoboCOO


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This recap is so over the top


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Kaitlyn is pretty good.


:cornette

That match was atrocious. I feel sorry for Beth just being involved in that clusterfuck.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

more recap and commercial


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dem recaps.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LESNAR BROKE HHH"S ARM OMGGGG

I DIDNT KNOW :artest2


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Pasab said:


> LOL at people thinking Jericho is getting over Sunday when there's still a Smackdown and the fact that Jericho is departing after Summerslam...


Exactly!!! Its like Smackdown doesnt exist! Can almost guarantee that Jericho will be standing tall after Smackdown and then lose on Sun. Jericho is in this feud for one reason only and thats to put Dolph over and i wouldnt be surprised if he asked to do it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> Has a diva match ever not ended in a roll up?


Yes. The vast majority end with a changing of the channel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Green Light said:


> Was I the only one who could hear Beth telling Kaitlyn to break out of the hold lol, said it about 5 times
> 
> She must get so frustrated having to carry these green divas like Kaitlyn and Smelly Kelly through matches


I don't think Kaitlyn is that bad...or at least she's shown potential. But my god, the work Beth must have done to make that Summerslam match with Kelly decent last year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Triple H is the baddest motherfucker on the planet and Lesnar is a bitch because UFC is fake and WWE is real.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



kobra860 said:


> Do Divas have finishers anymore or do they just all use rollups?


They have to roll up to make kelly kelly look good :cool2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is the theme from titanic playing? lol.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The dramatic music....oh so eerie!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"No, Paul. We teach our children to come out on live TV and go off-script in an effort to embarass the only competent person in the ring as the result of six years of bitterness. But you were close."


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps fuck these recaps


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Aw, I miss the robotic arm.
> 
> RoboCOO


:lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh wow, Brock is facing HHH at SummerSlam? That's so cool, I didn't know!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Say what you will about the new three-hour format, but I think it allows a lot more time for the areas that didn't used to get a lot of time when RAW was two hours. That was the longest Divas match I've seen on RAW in a long time. And I'm not necessarily a fan of the Divas. I'm just making a point that the three hour format does have it's advantages.

Also, we seem to get one or two very good matches every week. See Miz/Jericho/Ziggler from earlier tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Really don't like these 'Steph and Triple H physically and verbally attack the little fat guy' recaps. :no:

Be A Star, and all that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So is this the only match happening at SummerSlam?



Ziggler Mark said:


> that shit's over...and god damn, more fucking recaps!


God bless you.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YES. Lesnar to end the show


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BLOCKBUSTER MAIN EVENT...starts at 10 PM :lmao


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The sad thing is that if the marks love what Vince is feeding them, then it's not going away...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The only thing that can save this Raw is if Brock breaks HBK's arm. But since they keep showing a scared HBK, then obviously it's not going to happen.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DX EXPRESS!

RoboCOO has arrived!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> "No, Paul. We teach our children to come out on live TV and go off-script in an effort to embarass the only competent person in the ring as the result of six years of bitterness. But you were close."


Sad But True.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Welcome to RAW IS RECAPS!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Except this isn't the main event Cole!


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

did I just take a piss break and the recap was still on? why are these recaps so long?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> Triple H is the baddest motherfucker on the planet and Lesnar is a bitch because UFC is fake and WWE is real.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So why is Shawn Michaels at Raw this week? What is the reasoning? 

Also, let it be known that a Tag Team Match involving PPV World Title contenders is still considered a blockbuster main event, even though they do it almost every week.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The Game is closing Raw well can't say i'm that surprised


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

divas match + parking lot -> break


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> Triple H is the baddest motherfucker on the planet and Lesnar is a bitch because UFC is fake and WWE is real.


JDMan? Is....is that you???


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Stephanie is sooo intimidating amirite??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This show need to go back to 2 hours


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Am i mistaken or didn't say Barrett returns next week on that first promo they showed a week or so ago? cause now its not even saying when he returns they change they're minds or what?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

First hour of RAW sucked. Second hour has picked up, a lot. Aside from the recaps of course.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> divas match + parking lot


And they are equally entertaining to watch.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> did I just take a piss break and the recap was still on? why are these recaps so long?


Two words....three hours.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2-Jerk said:


> The Game is closing Raw well can't say i'm that surprised


Yes, because it's happened SO often.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Two words....three hours.


They could literally get four of the midcard guys they don't use to get exposure rather than using 6 HHH/Lesnar promos.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ShaggyK said:


> JDMan? Is....is that you???


Sounds like something JDMan would say, but Headliner didn't cum in his pants over Vickie Guerrero showing up, so...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tonight's raw should really serve as a perfect example for people and why they should be reluctant to attend a Raw taping.

No one in their right (or wrong) mind would shell out that much money to watch a lack of wrestling.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Methinks that they're gonna have Brock and Heyman kidnap Stephanie. That's why Shawn was saying "I haven't seen her" earlier.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> They could literally get four of the midcard guys they don't use to get exposure rather than using 6 HHH/Lesnar promos.


WWE aren't that smart though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NearFall said:


>


:buried


ShaggyK said:


> JDMan? Is....is that you???


Yeah brah.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Say what you will about the new three-hour format, but I think it allows a lot more time for the areas that didn't used to get a lot of time when RAW was two hours. That was the longest Divas match I've seen on RAW in a long time. And I'm not necessarily a fan of the Divas. I'm just making a point that the three hour format does have it's advantages.
> 
> Also, we seem to get one or two very good matches every week. See Miz/Jericho/Ziggler from earlier tonight.


Yeah more time for twitter tout and them recaps


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Solve the stupid writing/creative problems and fire the creative team and bring back Vince Russo, and maybe just 1 or 2 others. Get someone who doesn't suck up to Vince and who don't play stupid politics with each other and with wrestlers.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Say what you will about the new three-hour format, but I think it allows a lot more time for the areas that didn't used to get a lot of time when RAW was two hours. That was the longest Divas match I've seen on RAW in a long time. And I'm not necessarily a fan of the Divas. I'm just making a point that the three hour format does have it's advantages.
> 
> Also, we seem to get one or two very good matches every week. See Miz/Jericho/Ziggler from earlier tonight.


mostly it just means more recaps though. helmsley brock was been bad enough seeing live, i don't need to need to see it 100 times. thank god michaels will make this thing watchable.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You people need to learn to differentiate between a video package and a recap. There has been one recap so far tonight, that relating to the tag team match made by AJ. The rest have been video packages promoting the major matches at the second biggest PPV of the year. By this stage last week there had been about 5 recaps and virtually no storyline progression. This week is a massive improvement so far.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wild Snorlax appears


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Vince is spamming his recaps. :no: Yet another thing WWE does.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So I wonder how many times Shawn ran through Steph in 1998/99 when H first started dating Steph.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh wow, this match is coming early.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tee hee, it's not a sport! IT'S ENTERTAINMENT

But we sold the most sport videos.

Fuck you you lying cunts and kill yourself.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



KO Bossy said:


> Methinks that they're gonna have Brock and Heyman kidnap Stephanie. That's why Shawn was saying "I haven't seen her" earlier.


Ahh yes, the classic kidnap Steph angle...I'm fine with that.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Main event ti...oh wait.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> They could literally get four of the midcard guys they don't use to get exposure rather than using 6 HHH/Lesnar promos.


And this is why Brye needs a job booking this show. So much logic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Big Show twice.............


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm a lucky bitch. TWO Big Show matches in one night.
Oh how they spoil my ass.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Marking for Big Show. Yea right.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

'Home Video Dominance'?

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I feel like I've been watching for 5 hours.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao at WWE bragging about that. Sports DVDs are a rare kind and don't really sell anyway other than Super Bowl/Word Series/Finals and that's generally just in a certain state.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hold the fuck on.

We have 1 hour left.

Surely this match is not going to take 40 minutes?

Also, Cena NOT ending Raw? What the flying fuck!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I expect Bryan to be pinned.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The recaps are a smart move for casuals who tune in later considering the normal hours of the two hours show, not for the smarks obviously.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

From Diva's to Recaps to Big Show... ughh.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

There is no fucking way that I'll ever get tickets to a RAW again. I wouldn't be able to sit there the whole time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OK what in the flying fuck is the pount of those "did you know" facts after every break? oh wow more people watched raw than soccer last night! WHO THE FUCK CARES??!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar/HHH/HBK to end the show??


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jesus, Cole, knock it off. Big Show is not a favorite to win on Sunday. Screw kayfabe.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Big Show is the favorite in the WWE Title Match even though he didn't win his match last week and is generally getting his ass kicked. 

When Cole & Lawler talk, all I hear is "We say stuff. Whatever, fuck you!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Updated Raw/SD Win-Loss Records

Beth Phoenix = 7-6
Eve Torres = 3-7
Katelyn = 1-2
Layla = 6-2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

tag match now? so Brock will beatdown HBK for about 30 minutes with 2 commercial breaks till HHH comes in and makes the save i think. Or theyll have Brodus Clay have a match after these 4 superstars finish cuz we all wanna see Brodus after this much star power right.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan acting how I act when my stream freezes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'd rather Punk/Kaitlyn vs Bryan/Beth, tbh.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The most entertaining man in the business is in the ring right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Daniel Da GOAT Bryan


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm a lucky bitch. TWO Big Show matches in one night.
> Oh how they spoil my ass.


Lmfao.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hey guys it's rated M for "ma-toor".

Get him off please.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*










Unstoppable monster.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Triple H ending Raw then...


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

wow did they really introduce punk before cena XD


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk comes out before Cena again :lmao


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TripleG said:


> So why is Shawn Michaels at Raw this week? What is the reasoning?


So Brock can F-5 him off the stage. Which will make Triple H :hhh at SummerSlam because Brock hurt his best fwiend.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Champ not coming out last... FML!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena comes out last :lol


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

cp munk sign holy shit lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Batman Returns on Encore Action. Do it. You know you want to.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> I'm a lucky bitch. TWO Big Show matches in one night.
> Oh how they spoil my ass.


Could be worse-one could be against Great Khali and the other against Kane.

Ugh CM Punk doesn't even get to come out last as champ...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

punk can't main event shit xD


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So, it's a PG show, but they advertise a M-rated game?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Show I can see wants to gibe Bryan the punch.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Hold the fuck on.
> 
> Also, Cena NOT ending Raw? What the flying fuck!


HHHburying.gif


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Champion still can't come out last??


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan is over! Hell yeah!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

of course the champ cant come out last


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Promoting an M-Rated game on a PG show, so the commentators can't comment on it. Why even bother?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So what's this 'major angle' that is meant to happen tonight?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Big show can fuck off. If cena wins on sunday. Its bye bye wwe for a few months


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Another face entrance for CM Punk. Love the fact that they plugged the idea of a Punk-Savage match, RIP Savage...

Cena enters last again... Why the hell do the marks have to feed Vince & Creative's love for him?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Cyon said:


> So, it's a PG show, but they advertise a M-rated game?


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE: "Punk, youre champ? that's nice...you're still not cena. He'll be coming out after you, every time."


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> OK what in the flying fuck is the pount of those "did you know" facts after every break? oh wow more people watched raw than soccer last night! WHO THE FUCK CARES??!!!!


lmao, yeah, that shit is stupid, and I don't give a fuck.

OMG MORE PEOPLE WASTED 3 HOURS OF THEIR LIVES WATCHING A SHITTY EPISODE OF RAW THAN THE NBA


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena buzz kill...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SpeedStick said:


> Lesnar/HHH/HBK to end the show??


I couldn't be less excited, WTF is the point in this match? A corporate guy getting his arm broken months prior and then a none-wrestler bringing up his kids in a promo must be one of the weakest storylines ever for a SummerSlam main event.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Notice they quickly hushed the crowd mic when the boos started coming?

Nice, WWE..


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Whoa...what did I miss so far?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Unstoppable monster.


Vince: "It happened more than a month ago, therefore it didn't happen. Now fuck off."


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

... and current holder of the cena championship makes his entrance


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena comes out last, tag match is at the top of the second hour.

WWE CHAMPIONSHIP MAIN EVENTING


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Just once, I want someone to catch Cena's hat/shirt and throw it back to him again.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Cyon said:


> So, it's a PG show, but they advertise a M-rated game?


Parents buy the kidies it anyway.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Don't worry about Punk not coming out last despite being the Champ.
Dat tour bus.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No words to describe how much I despise Cancena's existence.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ShaggyK said:


> Just once, I want someone to catch Cena's hat/shirt and throw it back to him again.


I marked out when that happened at One Night Stand in 2006 (I think it was 2006)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ShaggyK said:


> Just once, I want someone to catch Cena's hat/shirt and throw it back to him again.


That happened last August.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*CM Punk: *I WILL BE THE MAIN EVENT.










*HHH:* ITS MY TIME!










unk3 :hhh


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Look at the tension between the tag team partners! Drama! Co-existing! Rivalry!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Let's go Cena, Cena sucks" Chants and Cena wasn't even in the ring.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I wish lawler would fuck off


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ShaggyK said:


> Just once, I want someone to catch Cena's hat/shirt and throw it back to him again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"lets Go Cena, Cena sucks" when Punk is in the ring.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You know what I want? I want new, fresh matches. Give me John Cena Vs. Brodus Clay. Give me C.M. Punk Vs. Justin Gabriel. Give me Kane Vs. Ryback. I don't give a fuck, just new shit. How about a Damien Sandow Vs. Randy Orton feud? Start building some new credible mother-fuckers so we don't have to keep having Big Show multi-man main events. Jesus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Daniel Bryan is more over than anyone else in that match. He should be made WWE champ.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Mainboy said:


> I wish lawler would fuck off


We all do. He is beyond painful.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So a Big Show match has the possibility of going nearly an hour? Dammit.

Bryan match going an hour. YES! 

Please don't tag in Big Show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LMAO Bryan!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



andersonasshole900 said:


> That happened last August.


Hmmm I must have missed that, was it a PPV? Only time I remember it happened was One Night Stand whatever year it was.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JY57 said:


> "lets Go Cena, Cena sucks" when Punk is in the ring.



Actually it's a modified "Let's go Cena, CM PUNK!" chant.

The kids chant for Cena the adults chant for CM Punk.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan and Show haha(Y)


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Daniel Da GOAT Bryan


LOLOLO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm so tired of Show and Cena fighting.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> We all do. He is beyond painful.


I wouldn't even make my worst enemies sit through his commentary its that bad.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Walk-In said:


> You know what I want? I want new, fresh matches. Give me John Cena Vs. Brodus Clay. Give me C.M. Punk Vs. Justin Gabriel. Give me Kane Vs. Ryback. I don't give a fuck, just new shit. How about a Damien Sandow Vs. Randy Orton feud? Start building some new credible mother-fuckers so we don't have to keep having Big Show multi-man main events. Jesus.


I would be on board with this.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

wait why is he facing kane? Why doesn't he have a segment with him tonight? Whats the point of him being in this match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lawler's commentary is so fucking bad that it's pure gold. :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

is Punk going for a Hetfield with that beard


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lmao "lets go cena chants being countered by cm punk chants"....:bosh


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL cole. "cm punk chants". not quite.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Aid180 said:


> So a Big Show match has the possibility of going nearly an hour? Dammit.
> 
> Bryan match going an hour. YES!
> 
> Please don't tag in Big Show.


Lol, it'll go 20 minutes at absolute best.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha, CM Punk chants :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

big johnny needs to make his return tonight. aligning himself with punk would be good tv.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Big Show killing Cena.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena is the worst seller I have ever seen


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What in the fuck Cole? Like what the actual fuck? Really? The fuck?


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The "Lets Go Cena" chants have no bass ....


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Does John cena get tired of John cena?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Okay, they're really ignoring the "Cena Sucks" chants. According to Cole "the 'Let's Go Cena' chants combatted with 'CM Punk'". Is Vince feeding him this crap?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait a minute did Cole jsut say "some lets go Cena chants with a cm punk chant"? lol did he really just try to say they wasn't saying Cena sucks?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Unstoppable monster.


:lmao

Repped.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Pasab said:


> LOLOLO


That needs to be added to the smilies asap


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> No words to describe how much I despise Cancena's existence.


We get it bro, you hate Cena. Get over it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> wait why is he facing kane? Why doesn't he have a segment with him tonight? Whats the point of him being in this match?


Just because. That's why.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Kamara :lol


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Seems like Cole suffers from WtfLawler syndrome.

clearly, those were not CM Punk chants.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



tommo010 said:


> is Punk going for a Hetfield with that beard


Punk's searchin' 

SEEK AND DESTROY


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh my fucking god. Tell me Cole didn't just try and play off the "Cena sucks" chants as "CM Punk". Absolutely fucking pathetic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Just got in. How's RAW been thus far?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol @ Bryan. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



David Banner said:


> Wait a minute did Cole jsut say "some lets go Cena chants with a cm punk chant"? lol did he really just try to say they wasn't saying Cena sucks?


:lmao I thought they were chanting "Cena sucks" too but I can actually see someone being mixed up there. Not the person directly in front of the crowd though. ~___~


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2Raven said:


> We get it bro, you hate Cena. Get over it.


The day the talentless cunt retires and stops being one of the biggest problems in WWE I'll get over it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Unbelievable that anyone could dislike Cena. Apart from the fact that he's been getting these chants for the past 6 years. FFS WWE fpalm

To be fair that's the first commentary fail of the night after more than two hours so I guess we can't complain, a big improvement on last week until then.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Show the favourite? :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"GET OUT OF THE RING!"


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Michael Cole = My cocoa


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love Bryan.

He's there to eat the pin, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pretty sure Big Show isn't the Worlds Largest Athlete


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> wait why is he facing kane? Why doesn't he have a segment with him tonight? Whats the point of him being in this match?


*hunches shoulders* I do not know.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan and Show should form a tag team.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lol Nice tag from Punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why are they setting up a Punk heel turn after they already turned him heel?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena wasn't there! heel turn!!! :troll


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



andersonasshole900 said:


> So what's this 'major angle' that is meant to happen tonight?


Probably the swerve that dirtsheets are based on assumption, guesswork and lies!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I was asleep the last couple of hours so I've missed the show, but Lesnar/HHH will close the show, right? Guess I'll turn on my stream when it happens.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



psx71 said:


> Just got in. How's RAW been thus far?












Just like that.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*











Maryse here to save us from Raw tonight..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao Vince trying to desperately protect Cena from the "Cena sucks" chants.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan and Show should form a tag team.


No-Show?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Okay, now they're either trying to drown out the Cena Sucks chants, or they're just that soft. This is super strange.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan and Show should form a tag team.


The No Show.

Their manager can be Sycho Sid.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dull as fuck match.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha, trying to cut the "Cena sucks" chants. Wow.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Match is boring the hell out of me so far.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Match ends with Cena going to tag Punk who leaves the apron because Cena wasn't there when he went for the tag and then Cena takes on Big Show and Bryan 2 on 1 for the win. A Double AA, Bigshow on his shoulders with bryan on top!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FFS WWE, muffling the crowd mics during the Cena Sucks chants now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Show's bearhugs squeeze the life out of these shows.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

and Big Slow has COMPLETELY killed the crowd....


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> wait why is he facing kane? Why doesn't he have a segment with him tonight? Whats the point of him being in this match?


There is no point. WWE hardly makes any sense.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan and Show should form a tag team.


That actually wouldn't be too bad.

:lmao:lmao at the guy that said The No Show and Sid as their manager.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> The day the talentless cunt retires and stops being one of the biggest problems in WWE I'll get over it.


Why don't you chill a bit, salute your pre-pubscent pubic hair and slap your anus?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

how long does this match go before Kane gets involved?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What a slow, shitty ass match.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"GET OUT" .. Bryan is gold


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"GET OUT!"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan to be added to the match for the title?

Also bryan could be that person to replace cena in the future?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is anyone else confused why they are not giving one of the best wrestlers any offense in this match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I just look at Cena & I want to punch him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DEADLY kick to the armpit by Punk there


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena sells the moves against Punk better than the moves against himself.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Bob the Jobber said:


> The No Show.
> 
> Their manager can be Sycho Sid.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God i hate the way Cena acts like some amped up coach on the side ropes for his tag partner "come on! come one one Punk!".


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk doing the 5 moves of doom :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hahaha Punk....oh, you


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hmm familiar shoulder blocks and suplex...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk is gonna no-tag Cena, gonna be so shocking!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LMAO!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Osize10 said:


> Is anyone else confused why they are not giving one of the best wrestlers any offense in this match?


Because Bret Hart isn't in this match?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Osize10 said:


> Is anyone else confused why they are not giving one of the best wrestlers any offense in this match?


PLEASE tell me you are not talking about Cena?

Hold the fuck on. 5 moves of doom.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk doing Cena's moves? LOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh shit!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT~!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL @ Punk, love it...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh shit.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hahahahaha :lmao

CM Punk has evolved into a John Cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ok Punk mocking Cena was awesome. Cena mocking Punk was terrible.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why don't you chill a bit, salute your pre-pubscent pubic hair and slap your anus?


Pre-pubscent? You might want to get back in school and learn how to spell before you fail at an attempt to call someone a child.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Osize10 said:


> Is anyone else confused why they are not giving one of the best wrestlers any offense in this match?


Because they don't want Cena injured before Summer Slam unk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

alright this is funny


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh hell yeah steal his SHIT PUNK!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is too hilarious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Worst. Shining Wizard. Ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck that ending.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



ho ho inc said:


> Cena buzz kill...


My nipples were hard for Punk and then Cena made them go soft as a baby's ass.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Super Cena strikes again,


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk mimicking Cena's schtick is hilarious. 

Cena's mimicking Punk's is not. Why? Because Punk's schtick isn't repetitive & stupid.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jobbin' Danny B does it again!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

When was the fucking last time Bryan won a match? I´m getting tired of this shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck, Cena did not look right doing Punk's moves.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol at cena's knee attempt


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OH MY GOD...I might be done with this and I haven't even been a member for more than two days


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> Ok Punk mocking Cena was awesome. Cena mocking Punk was terrible.


Agreed.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL Cena is so protected they can't even give him a pointless loss to Bryan


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk made it interesting then Cena came in and did the same old shit and ruined it as always.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

talk about no sell John Cena


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

pretty sure the belt hit his back cole ...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Poor DB, jobbing to the AA. Cena is immune to the sneaky roll-up.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan and Show should form a tag team.












hell naw. why would you want to strap that albatross to your fav D Bryan?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I just wish some one comes along and puts Cena on his ass backstage, just wish it was AW before he got fired.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JOHN CENA PREVAILS!:cena


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Catalanotto said:


> My nipples were hard for Punk and then Cena made them go soft as a baby's ass.


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I fucking hate Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That Shining Wizard from Cena was atrocious.

I felt like I was in church, the match was that fucking slow...


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Worst high knee EVER


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha, and there's your Super Cena ending. Cancer upon the company, he really is.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Made Bryan look like a bitch.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Seems like whenever I take these little breaks from watching the WWE nothing ever changes. Nice to see Cena burying everyone still.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan losing yet again


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan lost again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jon Jones in 3...2...1...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena being a little bitch. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Buckley said:


> Because they don't want Cena injured before Summer Slam unk


You do know I am talking about Bryan?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena learned not to shake hands with a guy after Lesnar.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena acting like Punk is AJ.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That high knee from cena look so awful LOL


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did WWE forget we have 45 minutes left and that the main event is finished?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena didn't shake Punk's hand. Cena is clearly turning heel.

Does this feel like the end of the show for anyone else? I seriously don't know what the fuck they are going to do for the rest of the show.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

It's weird not seeing Cena in the main event. I love it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Osize10 said:


> OH MY GOD...I might be done with this and *I haven't even been a member for more than two days*


silly rejoiner....that avatar is REALLY familiar.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

CM Punk is winning on sunday..Big show had his moment last week, Cena this week, now Punk moment on sunday


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol Cena's knee.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Poor D-Bry


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

We need a GIF of Punk mocking Cena


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena couldn't even do Punk's high knee... Jesus Christ...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

dat acting, claire lynch is proud


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This whole WWE title feud is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Updated Raw/SD Win-Loss Records:

Big Show = 24-12-4
Daniel Bryan = 23-18-4
CM Punk = 14-17-2
John Cena = 13-3-4


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena's attempt at the high knee in the corner was awful.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"CM Punk just emulating every single move that Cena's famous for". 

Yeah, all two of them.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> Haha, and there's your Super Cena ending. Cancer upon the company, he really is.


Are you going to wish for him to die, Nath?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SpeedStick said:


> CM Punk is winning on sunday..Big show had his moment last week, Cena this week, now Punk moment on sunday


punk had his moment at 1000 raw


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Aid180 said:


> Did WWE forget we have 45 minutes left and that the main event is finished?


uh, theyre going to recap the main event, and brock/triple h for the next 30 minutes. Then theyre going to actually have the contract signing!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recaps for the rest of the night.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

45 minutes of recaps, HBK/Lesnar/HHH.

Great.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A Shining Wizard by Cena? HOLY SHIT I'VE SEEN A UNICORN!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

All Punk wants is respect Cena..


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

40 minutes left. 40 minutes of Lesnar/HHH/HBK ?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Awesome Punk promo. (Y)

Still see him as a tweener.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

CM Punk: "He did learn one new move though" LOL


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait, did Cena also lean on Punk's jacket?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ROH reference?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Looked like he learned a new move though" :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Why don't you chill a bit, salute your pre-pubscent pubic hair and slap your anus?


No answer eh?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LMAO Cena learned a new move...


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punks gimmick sucks balls


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why does Josh Mathews wear so many rings?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cena didn't shake Punk's hand. Cena is clearly turning heel.
> 
> Does this feel like the end of the show for anyone else? I seriously don't know what the fuck they are going to do for the rest of the show.


I thought the same thing. I just felt like the end of the show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> "CM Punk just emulating every single move that Cena's famous for".
> 
> Yeah, all two of them.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Anyone else hate the way Josh always ends every interview with "thanks for you're time ___" someone needs to bitch smack him.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

We still got The Funkasarus coming up guys! Cannot wait for that Fatty!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2Raven said:


> Are you going to wish for him to die, Nath?


No, he just believes Cena is born in July... :troll


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena's Knee in the Corner was terrible, just terrible.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2Raven said:


> Are you going to wish for him to die, Nath?


If I wished death upon him, I'd have said it long before now. I hate him as a wrestler and everything he represents as a wrestler, but I don't wish death upon a fucking professional wrestler from the TV, no matter how painfully shit he is.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yeah, Punk's gonna show em to respect him cause NWO GON' COME BACK. I wish.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL Cena went into the bathroom to take a shit as Josh finished with Punk


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bryan better win by tap out on Sunday...no reason for him to lose. He was more over than everyone in the match and as usual, outworked all of the other 3 idiots in the match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



himwaetheface said:


> Punks gimmick sucks balls


Gimmick hasn't even fully happened and people are already writing it off? Classic wrestling 'fans'.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



himwaetheface said:


> Punks gimmick sucks balls


his gimmick is "best in the world"

I think you're talking about his current character being bad. In which case, you're still wrong. He's better now in his three weeks as a tweener than he was in 8 months as a shitty babyface.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Gimmick hasn't even fully happened and people are already writing it off? Classic wrestling 'fans'.


Angles have to be started, developed, and finished within a single Raw didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



AthenaMark said:


> Bryan better win by tap out on Sunday...no reason for him to lose. He was more over than everyone in the match and as usual, outworked all of the other 3 idiots in the match.


I forgot you think that Cena and Punk can't wrestle. How cute.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> No answer eh?


How can you have prepubescent pubic hair?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Ziggler Mark said:


> silly rejoiner....that avatar is REALLY familiar.


Your logic is almost as good as WWE creative.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So there's about 45 minutes left. How many times can they play the HHH/Lesner footage in 45 minutes? Guess we'll find out.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

best in the world isn't a gimmick, it's a catch phrase


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Osize10 said:


> Your logic is almost as good as WWE creative.


Ok we basically prooved it.. this guy is James Curran.. lol


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cena is the Tim Tebow of the WWE.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar/HHH tonight better be good dammit!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



bluestar said:


> How can you have prepubescent pubic hair?


I kind of though he's either 10 or 18 so I considered both prepubescent and just pubic hair but I went with pre-pube


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



deadman18 said:


> Cena is the Tim Tebow of the WWE.


Tebow actually has fans over 13 years old.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK is a dead man walking


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bork Laser!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Wsupden said:


> Angles have to be started, developed, and finished within a single Raw didn't you get the memo?


Sorry, I took my ADHD medication today. :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

There you are Lesnar and Heyman


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The ****** seemed really happy to see Kelly Kelly


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Awesome Punk promo. (Y)
> 
> Still see him as a tweener.


Summerslam he'll become full heel I think.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow is here to save us. Hallelujah! :mark:


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck Yea! Sandow!!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow time


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hallelujah hallelujah hallelujah


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

fuck yes


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SANDOW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

fuck yes! Sandow!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damien Sandow = future WWE Champion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tapped out.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

yes! SANDOWNS!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here comes THE MAN.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow just got the Del Rio treatment from the crowd.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow baby!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The Intellectual Saviour of the (unwashed) masses. (Y)


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brodus clay to come out sans funkosarus gimmick?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did we get an update on the whole World Heavyweight Championship match for SummerSlam?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Six week countdown before the forum turns on Sandow.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Somebody bout to get Sandowned.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow makes RAW better each week


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That knee from Cena was HORRENDOUS. 

This show is 6-7 hours so far? 

Bring "BBRROOOOOOCCKKKK LEEESSSSNNAARRRRR" already and close it.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A mid carder appearing after Cena. Its unheard of.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's...it's Christian.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damien Sandow is awesome because he beat up a fat guy and that made me laugh.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Ok we basically prooved it.. this guy is James Curran.. lol


You're completely wrong...and you proved you either can't spell or edit your posts.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow versus Christian? :yes


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow/Christian? Christian is putting over everyone. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ooh, Sandow and Christian. Should be good.

I was expecting Brodus to come out and no sell the attack by dancing and smiling.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

THANK YOU SANDOW *clap clap clap clap clap* THANK YOU SANDOW


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian is going to job again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I will LOL at Christian losing to Sandown if it happens


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow/Christian is gonna be good


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE better give these two a good 10 minutes at least. This should be a really good match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Storyline-HHH's plane is delayed. 

Arena-American Airlines


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sooooo Christian gonna job again?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I find it hilarious how they're trying to say that Jericho can't win "the big one" thats baffling to me


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



AthenaMark said:


> Bryan better win by tap out on Sunday...no reason for him to lose. He was more over than everyone in the match and as usual, outworked all of the other 3 idiots in the match.


Cena, Punk and Show are all in the championship match at Summerslam. Bryan is not. Logically none of them should take a loss going to the PPV and Bryan is the scapeGOAT. Pretty basic booking really...

It's not like it hurts Bryan at all anyway. Dude is beyond over.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Last year Christian was the World Champion going in to Summerslam.

One year later he doesn't even have a match on the show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian is taking over Jerichos role as jobbing to young talent


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao:lmao


Why not just put the Funkasaraus on the preshow? Why a title on the preshow at summerslam? So dumb!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian is gonna get jobbed out by Sandow? :lol


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Awesome Punk promo. (Y)
> 
> Still see him as a tweener.


I think Punk as a tweener is a given. Mixing face & heel behavior with consistent pops from the crowd.

I actually think it could be interesting if they made the match at SummerSlam a no DQ, Hell-in-a-cell, elimination match with Punk, Cena, Bryan, Show & Kane. Show & Kane would be out early with the final two being Punk-Cena.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow, What are they doing with Christian.


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So much for Punk/Cene and Bryan/Show main eventing :|


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

As bad as the Sheamus/Del Rio feud has been, it still has 10x the depth that Show/Swagger had from 2010. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

why so i have the feeling that Antonio beats Santino all the time on SD but at the pre show he will lose.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A Canadian-Italian vs. A Swiss accompanied by a Ukranian
United States Championship

¯\_(ಠ__ಠ)_/¯


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lawler is fucking clueless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian never did that pose in WWE am I correct? That's something he always did in TNA. It's nice to see people do that pose in the crowd.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian is now enhancement talent for mid-carders?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Told everyone Punk was closer to Big Evil Taker in terms of wanting "Respect" he's not a heel he just has an edge and feels he's disrespected, he isn't taking the cheap ways out in every scenario he's just not kissing butts and smiling faces and making dumb jokes like he had been.

I swear all you guys complained about Punk becoming "generic face number 15 with a title" and not being his edgy self. Now he's back to being tweener CM Punk who is being himself and ya'll still complain? 


Anyway...

SANDOW VS CHRISTIAN!!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lawler just needs too....hell I don't know, just do something other than commentating.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Ziggler Mark said:


> uh, theyre going to recap the main event, and brock/triple h for the next 30 minutes. Then theyre going to actually have the contract signing!


I wouldn't put it past them to do that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My sister just walked in while I was watching Raw and overheard the line about a DX Reunion. 

She said "DX had another reunion?"


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck...asaurus


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SteenIsGod said:


> Wow, What are they doing with Christian.


Just hold on, lets see what kind of match they put on, both are excellent in the ring, we might get a good match out of this assuming it isn't a squash.

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

DAT POP for CLAY! :bryan


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Another Snorlax. Goddammit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck off you fat bastard


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

At the rate that Brodus can do a run in, they could do an iron man match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

TRY DANCING NOW... BITCH!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fat Clay coming.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Froot said:


> A Canadian-Italian vs. A Swiss accompanied by a Ukranian
> United States Championship
> 
> ¯\_(ಠ__ಠ)_/¯


¯\(°_o)/¯ How do US title match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And Sandow won anyway. What a jobber both Clay and Christian are.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow beating Christian.. the IWC doesn't know what to do!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I wonder if Christian is on his way out. Or maybe he pissed someone off. Dude is doing some seriously jobbing lately.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Haha Christina still lost. Even with a distraction.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lolChristian attempting the Daniel Bryan finish.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck off Clay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You've gotta admit, with all this extra time we at least get to see guys like Sandow on Raw. More exposure. Didn't get to see that stuff before 3 hours.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian do not sign a new contract.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow Christian still loses even after the interruption?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I swear when christian got the rollup I heard a faint bell ring


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Here comes the Fat(talentless)asaurus.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow.....Christian just got buried. Fucking disgraceful. Putting Sandow over in a feud would be one thing, but that? What a joke.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Awww, poor Christian. Back to his old post-ECW ways


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Holy shit. Not only are they building up a midcarder, but they're building up a midcard heel? This is unheard of since I started watching again!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait, why wasn't Sandow dq'ed, he used the steel stairs as a weapon.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao

DAT CARTWHEEL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK RAPE


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian....buried


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NearFall said:


> *CM Punk: *I WILL BE THE MAIN EVENT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got it about right.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ITS THE BOOGEYMAN IN THAT BOX!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

IT'S LIKE WHEN TRIPLE H RETURNED IN 2002. BRODUS CLAY >>>> HHH :mark:


Aaaaaand, Christian still loses. I fucking can't :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who said this match was getting 10 minutes?


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jesus the pay check in WWE must be amazing for Christian to have gone back to it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Just noticed the we hate Cena guy is there.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Time to die.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian jobbing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock Lesnar is Batman.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> Gimmick hasn't even fully happened and people are already writing it off? Classic wrestling 'fans'.


I was talking about the whole "looking for respect" getup, but thanks for stereotyping me, and sorry for have an opinion, idiot.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I like that Sandow looked credible there. 

Refreshing to see an actual mid-card feud involving two fresh characters.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Has Brock always had those meth teeth?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well, Brock saw Shawn...goodnight everybody.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian had to have pissed someone off, he wasn't a top guy before, but Jesus, he's losing to new comers? He got his ass wooped by Cesaro and Now a clean loss to Sandow. What is going on?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TripleG said:


> Brock Lesnar is Batman.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian must be paying for that TNA appearance, or is on his way out.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar beats up Michaels then Trips shows up and fights Lesnar.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wasn't Pauly D meant to be here tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK better get Daddy HHH to save him.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

oh no i wonder if HHH will be there in time. Maybe Brock will beat up Michaels because he is mean, i wonder if HHH will.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Walk-In said:


> Has Brock always had those meth teeth?


NO his teeth got i think recently kicked in lol...

And Christian is officially a certified JOBBER now..he's jobbed a lot lately..he is probably on his way out...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

35 minutes for this Trips/Brock stuff?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Your attempted interference and distraction was futile, fat man, as the intellectual savior of the WWE triumphed over Christian.

Holy shit, this contract signing is gonna be HALF AN HOUR?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why do I have this ugly feeling that Bork took out Hunter before the show and Shawn is gonna be forced into the match in his place?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Brock Laser and Triple H's Contract signing is up next, but before that more commercials and another recap of how this match came to be."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH still havent arrived? And they are still gonna have the contract signing? Wasnt there one earlier this year with Lesnar and Cena that was supposed to start the show but didnt cuz Lesnar didnt arrive. So im guessing Shawn will be there for HHH and get raped or something then HHH will finally come once its all done.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The more losses you accumulate as a face-worse off you are. 

Or if your are heel-I call it the Del Rio Factor-More losses=more championship matches at PPV's.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sandow beat Christian easily. That's how former World Champions are treated? 

Big pop for Funksarus....biggest one of the night behind Daniel Bryan


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Does 3 hour Raw ever fill anyone else with the feeling that you can actually see your youth wasting away?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is Christians Contract ending soon? He's getting jobbed the fuck out so I'd assume so. He'd be a nice fit in TNA again.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Clean win over Christian.










You're welcome.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> 35 minutes for this Trips/Brock stuff?


Interesting because I see at least 3 more commercials in this show's future.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

so why did christian go back to wwe? tna treated him like a maineventer and the fans loved him. they must be paying him a huge a mount of money because i cnt see a reason why he would want to be there


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

time for Christian to become Christian Cage again.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Last year Christian was fighting for the WHC at Summerslam. Now he's jobbing to some joe schmo in pink tights. Think about it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



keiblerfan69 said:


> Jesus the pay check in WWE must be amazing for Christian to have gone back to it.


Exactly what I'm thinking.

This is proof that McMahon never seen Christian as a star. The only reason he won the World title last year was because it was a feel good moment since Edge retired weeks prior. All Christian marks should thank Edge for retiring.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JY57 said:


> time for Christian to become Christian Cage again.


"The Family Man" Christian Cage


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Punk imitating John was hilarious. :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



totoyotube said:


> so why did christian go back to wwe? tna treated him like a maineventer and the fans loved him. they must be paying him a huge a mount of money because i cnt see a reason why he would want to be there


Probably went back for monetary reasons.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Please just have Lesnar kill HBK.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

If Brodus beats Sandow now, after Sandow beat Christian it will be a total joke.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I was really hoping the trend would be that the universe would get one good 15+ match a week with the three hour format, but looks like that went down the tubes. 

Also, is it just me or did Mark Henry turn face via Tout?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So the way they went to commercial is "Tune in to find out if this contract signing will even happen at all!"

It'd be funny if when it comes back, Cole says "Well Folks, sorry, but it seems Triple H didn't make it in time". And then RAW goes off air there to the second biggest PPV of the year :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SoupMan Prime said:


> HHH still havent arrived? And they are still gonna have the contract signing? Wasnt there one earlier this year with Lesnar and Cena that was supposed to start the show but didnt cuz Lesnar didnt arrive. So im guessing Shawn will be there for HHH and get raped or something then HHH will finally come once its all done.


yeh, basically what I predicted at the beginning of the show. This product is so easy to figure out, its disgusting. 

OH MY GOD, LOOK! MORE BROCK/TRIPLE H/BROCK LESNAR RECAPS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So is Shawn Michaels going to get the Tugboat treatment? 

He was supposed to be in Hogan's corner at a Summerslam....didn't work out so well.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

25 mins of recaps and 5 of lesnar


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And when I thought when Christian turn face he would be winning more matches but is the same old shit, he deserves better.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Amber B said:


> Christian do not sign a new contract.


Do you know if it's ending?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock with that country accent when he said "I'll see you before then".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

would you rather get paid 100k dollars and be the best player on the charlotte bobcats, or be paid 1 million dollars to sit on the bench of the lakers. there you go, christian is on the lakers.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BORK LASER!!! :mark:


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JT Martin said:


> Punk imitating John was hilarious. :lol


I loved that bit when he copied Cena's move... Plural.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:mark:


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

There a reason they are booking Shawn like Robin?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

THE BADDEST MOTHERFUCKER IN THE WORLD TRIPLE H YES YES YES LESNAR YOU ARE SUCH A BITCH. UFC IS FAKE DANA WHITE SCRIPTS EVERYTHING. MCMAHON IS REAL AND LOVES REAL FIGHTS.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Always wanted to hear a kazoo rendition of Lesnar's theme.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's time for BORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar rocks


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

almost 40 minutes of contract signing bullshit? jesus christ, what the hell?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shawn is about to get Apollo Creed'd.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BORK LASER


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh god Lesnar, please don't talk.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is going to end with F5 to HBK. 1000%


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian got 2 world titles under his resume. Fuck you marks crying about?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm gonna bet Trips shows up right after Shawn is beaten down, he finds him and then gives the constipated hulk face *show ends*.


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bork laser shall eat this day!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Christian marks fpalm

He's approaching 40, has no momentum whatsoever and you're upset that he didn't go over one of the most talented upcoming heels in the company? Give me a break.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

After this crap show and the Christian burial, I'm not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Choke2Death said:


> It's time for BORK!!!!!!!!


He's gonna sign that contract with HBK's blood.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God. Lesnar won his first title 10 years ago. Where did the fucking time go?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BROOOOOOOOOCK LLESNNNARRR! But now? 40 minutes segment?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Where is that "big angle" they were supposedly doing? I want to see what terrible idea WWE has come up with now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love borks music. Reminds me of the entrance themes from a happier time


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Christian got 2 world titles under his resume. Fuck you marks crying about?


Exactly. When it's someont they don't like winning their matches, they bitch about not putting new talent over. When it's Christian or Jericho, it's bad booking or some shit...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> BORK LASER


How original.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Paul is such the perfect mouthpiece for monster heels.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

inb4 Cain Velasquez runs in any GNP's the fuck outta Brock Lesnar :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's only 10:35pm. If this is the last segment of the show tonight then this is going to be a very long segment!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol the match has already been advertized for several weeks. It's on the card. WWE has said so.

So what's the point of signing the contract AFTER the match has been announced. The _contract signing_ is supposed to be what makes it official.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Christian got 2 world titles under his resume. Fuck you marks crying about?


symapthy reigns...the fuck are you trying to spin here?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

35 minutes of contract signing? I'm feeling some feelings and they aren't good ones.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This better be good


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Rock316AE said:


> BROOOOOOOOOCK LLESNNNARRR! But now? 40 minutes segment?


Better than pissbreaks and recaps.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman on the mic = Gold.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Flight delays? Doesnt HHH have a private Jet or do those go through airports too. Dont know


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Borias said:


> Paul is such the perfect mouthpiece for monster heels.


Very true.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I want to see HBK go through that table, the Lesnar whips it out and all of a sudden we hear "PISS RUNNING DOWN HIS LEG".

Then HHH comes out and says "too far, Lesnar, I want to fight".

Then Heyman says HHH's kids don't want to fight, Steph comes out, threatens to fire Heyman, then Vince comes out and reveals he hired Lesnar and it's a McMahon family fued time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Christian got 2 world titles under his resume. Fuck you marks crying about?


Quality >>>>>> quantity.

And FUCK, it's a contract signing. Literally the last 2 minutes matter.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fair enough he's getting on and should put over new talent, but that kind of burial just takes away any credibility he has ever gained. Legends don't job like that.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Comeon, begin the ECW chants...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Christian got 2 world titles under his resume. Fuck you marks crying about?


The way Christian jobbed tonight and the way Swagger has jobbed makes the World Title look like a joke. Name any WWE/F Champ that jobbed like that before the year 07 in a random midcard match.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Paul Heyman talking like Damien Sandow.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Paul Heyman is one of a kind.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Wsupden said:


> would you rather get paid 100k dollars and be the best player on the charlotte bobcats, or be paid 1 million dollars to sit on the bench of the lakers. there you go, christian is on the lakers.


I'll take a seat on the bench with the Lakers.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My lil' cousin keeps calling him Brook Lesnar


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thanks for stealing Sandow's line, Heyman!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wait Heyman, did you really just say that?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

thank you for your most irrelevant opinion Sandow is coming for you Heyman


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman stealing Sandow's line.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao I'm thinking Heyman taught Sandow how to cut a promo


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman can't help but say BROCK LESNAR with so much gusto.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman "borrowing" Sandows "WHAT?" killer :lol


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HE COPIED DAMIEN SANDOW!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



GothicBohemian said:


> 35 minutes of contract signing? I'm feeling some feelings and they aren't good ones.


HHH likes to take his time doing stuff


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Thank you for your most irrelevant opinion"

Paul, you are a fucking legend


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I mark at how Heyman says BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Paul Heyman holding a "contract". :no:

Things Paul Heyman doesn't understand #133. Just like paying wrestlers, Venue owners, Taxi cab drivers...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock looks like a white gorilla


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

He's a Sandow guy.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



himwaetheface said:


> Fair enough he's getting on and should put over new talent, but that kind of burial just takes away any credibility he has ever gained. Legends don't job like that.


I didn't see bret hart jobbing like that in 97 when he was 40, because it would be stupid


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Please tell me Heyman is going to just talk straight for the next 23 minutes. 

I could totally be OK with that.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Everyone should quit whining about Christian losing matches lately. Christian is a veteran in WWE and WWE is currently in a position where they need to get some young guys over, so Christian needs to take some losses. I'm a huge Christian fan, but I don't think that everyone should start getting all upset and thinking that he's on his way out just because he lost a match. Sheesh.

Did everyone forget that Christian just defeated Antonio Cesaro on SmackDown last Friday?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

As great as this promo is, it makes me worry that Trips is winning.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How great would Heyman have been if he was born 6'4 295 with those mic skills.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman lifting material from Damien Sandow - "Thankyou for your irrelevant opinion"

When a guy as accomplished on the mic as Heyman is stealing from you, proves the guy is a future main eventer


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman is fucking awesome. Paul E saying Brock Lesnar - 5* segment.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

to quote a certain famous lobster..IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pretty obvious HHH is there and going to probably end up getting the last laugh again.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brian Jossie ‏@BJRatedR
I will be addressing the wrestling universe soon..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman, I love you.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman for GM!

I can see it now...Welcome to Paul Heyman's Monday Night Raw (PG-13).


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cheap heat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Time to get your ass whopped, Shawn.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Paul Heyman is brilliant on the mic...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Theproof said:


> Brock looks like a white gorilla


White Ape maybe


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thank the stars Brock has Heyman to support him.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Paul Heyman is a fucking God on the mic. Seriously on Vince McMahon level.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat cheap location heat.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK, please change your theme. You're a creepy old man now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



magusnova said:


> Brian Jossie ‏@BJRatedR
> I will be addressing the wrestling universe soon..


What the hell's he been doing then?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman is always fucking awesome on the microphone. TBH, I would love for WWE to replace Lawler with Heyman like they did in 2001.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shawn is gonna get raped.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck everything if Triple H wins on Sunday fpalm


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman is great on the mic, but anyone else fucking bored of him? Just get HBK out to get kimura'd already. Big Johnny would've been a better representative for Brock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's the heart attack Grandpa!!

Lucky they turned down the mic. I didn't want to hear his bones creak.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Looking at this really makes me realize that I would probably like a Lesnar/HBK match more than a Lesnar/HHH one.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can't get enough of Paul Heyman and his promos.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope it's H-B-K, not the new HHH sidekick they're doing with him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shawn to get destroyed for HHH . man HBK really is HHH's sidekick.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



magusnova said:


> Brian Jossie ‏@BJRatedR
> I will be addressing the wrestling universe soon..


He's becoming an attention whore.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK has been afraid of Brock all day and the announcers are saying he shouldn't be in the ring...no way HBK is getting beat down.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww man!....*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> What the hell's he been doing then?


Who knows. I am interested in what he has to say.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK special guest ref


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Let's do taxes?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

H made it to protect Baby HBK.


bazzer said:


> HBK, please change your theme. You're a creepy old man now.


He doesn't look that bad for his age. He just needs to get rid of his facial hair.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Women used to throw their panties at the Heart Attack Grandpa, now they throw Depends.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Are we seriously getting a 30 minute segment with no commercials?

Oh, Trips is slinging off that coat and tie like a boss, with his pink shirt.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Were they chanting "Lets go Christian?"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice of HHH to dress up in the limo just to dramatically tear off that tie and coat.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It´s burying time.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Let's go Texas? What the fuck are they saying?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow, HHH is there? What a f***ing waste.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So, let's see how they manage to make Lesnar look weak tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Gah, I really don't think I have any interest in this match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH this is 2012 
GTFO!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So Lesnar said he would see HBK before Summerslam, but is also seeing HHH before then too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

For those complaining about Christian jobbing, look, his best days are behind him and he's gone as far as he is ever going to go. If this happened in 2005, I'd be like "Da fuck?" but Christian is kind of made for that role at this point. Could he have been something bigger and better? Yeah, but WWE didn't make him into that, and its too late.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> H made it to protect Baby HBK.
> 
> He doesn't look that bad for his age. He just needs to get rid of his facial hair.


I meant the song. It's really creepy he refers to himself as "cute" and "a boy" when he's over 40.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Oh, Trips is slinging off that coat and tie like a boss,* with his pink shirt.*


Trying to jack Sandow's swag.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Trips is mad. He spent the last two hours at Dallas Fort Worth Airport looking for his pink shirt.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So Sweet Chin Music to Pedigree to end the show huh. Lmao man the outrage that will come from that. Lesnar destroying them both would add to him being a monster though. But i doubt it with HHH


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



James1o1o said:


> Were they chanting "Lets go Christian?"


"Lets go Texas"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH still walks like he has a roll of quarters up his ass, and fines himself for everyone that gets away.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:batista4


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*Sudden Clarity Sweetie Belle*

Triple H has been COO for over a year now...

o_o


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RoboCOO


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is this really going to close the show? Still 20 minutes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This segment has been really awful and pointless


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You can cut this intensity with a knife,lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Pink shirt chant?


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What is the point of Michaels?

Is he going to be used to make Brock look strong.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A "pink shirt! pink shirt!" chant -- so golden!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

10 years ago, we got Rock/Brock.

The more you know


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is some boring fucking shit going on right now? fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

nvm


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Pink Shirt" chants. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So how much of a bitch is Shawn Michaels now? In 2009 they talked about him deliberately throwing a match to give HHH the title and now he's hiding behind HHH like a pussy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This shit sucks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Thanks for stretching the page, SP103.


My bad-fixed. sorry.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That better not be it...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

something is wrong here with the pacing of this show....they have an UNDER RUN?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



bazzer said:


> I meant the song. It's really creepy he refers to himself as "cute" and "a boy" when he's over 40.


Oh, yeah but it's not much they can do. It would be weird if he came out to DX music by himself. It's just going to be one of those themes that stick with someone for life.

And they make Lesnar look like a bitch again, although I'd imagine he gets HBK by himself in the back and takes him out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You'd think by now these contract signings would have clauses in them that the two competitors aren't allowed to make physical contact with each other :lmao

Yeah, they're just stalling for time now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Badass beard Triple H


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

He is going to go attack Stephanie now. That's your ending.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That's it? #FUCKTHISFEUD


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A commercial break...mid promo? :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What was the point of that?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Riveting stuff.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Da fuck?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ok, seriously what's next? Is AW really about to address the wrestling universe?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So that was nothingness. 17 minutes left now...


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Erm.....WTF?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ok now what do they do for the next 15 minutes??


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That's it? Fuckery at unreachable levels.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I need to see a recap of that RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

that's it? what?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well that was an anti climax


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

um what the f? did they just go to commericial?


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How weak was that?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And now Cena comes out to finsh the show as per usual.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

15 minute recap of that contract signing to close the show out, book it.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Something big happening next?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Umm... what?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



TripleG said:


> For those complaining about Christian jobbing, look, his best days are behind him and he's gone as far as he is ever going to go. If this happened in 2005, I'd be like "Da fuck?" but Christian is kind of made for that role at this point. Could he have been something bigger and better? Yeah, but WWE didn't make him into that, and its too late.


Best days are behind him? He's still having great matches on a consistent basis.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

GREAT FINAL ANGLE REPORT DIRTSHEETS SPOT ON 100% WWE IS FUCKING AMAZING THIS FEUD IS SO ENTERTAINING.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

For the first time in a while, I'm legitimately surprised as to how WWE plans to end this show.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the hell is going to close? Punk coming out dropping another pipebomb?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

We still have 20 minutes....WTF is going to be the main event


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol wtf was that  .. i thought they said it was gonna be a 'big angle' loloolololololololol


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is where the AW stuff is revealed as a massive work and the big angle starts, right? 8*D


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the fuck was that? They seriously couldn't have fucked up Lesnar's return any worse if they'd tried.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Huh, so what's going to be the main event? What ends the show?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The only thing good that could come out of this is Brock winning this sunday. If Trips wins...fuck this shit.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow. That's it? That's the big climax?

_*extended groan*_


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH should've gotten on the mic and said something about Sable.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock to attack Steph. Calling it!


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

did anyone else see some tumbleweed there? i sure as hell did


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ok so 20 more minutes left, whats gonna happen? Triple H and Shawn cutting a promo in the ring?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Ok, seriously what's next? Is AW really about to address the wrestling universe?


Brian Jossie ‏@BJRatedR
Vince you shook my hand and betrayed me within the same week...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Theproof said:


> Brock looks like a white gorilla


I thought that was Sheamus.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

got tickets for Night of Champions. Have fam in Jersey will be looking to go to Mania. Would be an amazing experience for sure hope the ticket prices are reasonable.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Unless they do something awesome, this show ended when Cena didn't shake Punk's hand.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock Lesnar walking out like a bitch makes me want to order SummerSlam. BUYRATESSS11!!!!!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sting to debut next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

They should publish the entire Lesnar/HHH feud as "How not to run a storyline". They already killed momentum with the long wait between the arm thing and now...they're killing it again.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm craving me some fan touts, WWE leaving me high and dry tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol, this feud has been one major disappointment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Maybe they'll use the last 20 minute to further the Kane/Bryan feud...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

what is go to be the main event?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So this is what WWE does for their final Raw before Summerslam? Christ.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So, is the show over? What else can they do? AJ on a pole match?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Barrett return to close?
Punk pipebomb to close?
Cena with another bullshit speech?

So mindfucked right now.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hm. They need to follow this up after commercial or else it will be rather anti-climatic


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So what the hell is going to end the show? Recaps?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Emotion Blur said:


> For the first time in a while, I'm legitimately surprised as to how WWE plans to end this show.


Usually it's predictable... Them ending it 15 minutes early -- unpredictable so we're all surprised? 

hahaha


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why did they make Brock a pussy?

Also, whats next? 15 minute recaps?


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I think Triple H actually arrived late, Surely they would of ended with Punk,Show and Cena like the last 2 weeks.

or is Shawn Michaels going to get attacked backstage or some ****.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I mean, maybe since they literally have nothing else to end on, maybe they actually have something big planned?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

dbry+kane = gold


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Guess they'll end the show with a sing a long with Hornswaggle, Santino and Zack Ryder..followed by a dance routine with Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WTF they're doing with this angle? Heyman's promo was awesome, other than that? horrible. Especially HBK's role in this feud.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Maybe they'll tell us all that Batman Returns is on.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol, i haven't watched for a few weeks with the Olympics being on, Raw is overly long and very underwhelming ATM it seems?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



CMojicaAce said:


> Sting to debut next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I saw a scorpion in the fabric of HHH's shirt :westbrook2


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2Raven said:


> Brock Lesnar walking out like a bitch makes me want to order SummerSlam. BUYRATESSS11!!!!!


Exactly. Whatever you think of Cena, the build up with Lesnar - especially the bloody brawl - made me want to see the PPV.

This is just plain boring.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Unless some Nexus level shit goes down here, the go home Raw for SS has been a huge flop.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Triple H vs. broomstick for the next 15 minutes?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*






Raw features another Krusty "what the hell?" moment! Wasn't the first, won't be the last. I must say thanks to the WWE for providing me with so much material to use this clip with, its one of my favorites.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar to jump HBK for close of the show calling it now


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BillGoldbergFan said:


> I think Triple H actually arrived late, Surely they would of ended with Punk,Show and Cena like the last 2 weeks.
> 
> or is Shawn Michaels going to get attacked backstage or some ****.


Maybe. Seems weird, because it didn't actually make the segment any different.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuck is this?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The hell? Where's the fighting?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Commercials recap: 

Sonic Guys
Domino's thinks their pizza is worth $16 bucks
Sheriff of 5 hour energy
Doritos Tacos
Pizza Hut knows their pizza is only worth $10 bucks (except stuff crust)
Baby Goatee is still fucking disturbing

You're welcome.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock catches HBK slippin' backstage and digs in that ass. Not literally.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

....Or...HBK gives HHH the chin music, Brock comes back and they both Lay waste to HHH?...That might soothe us a bit.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I just don't get it. Why would you book Lesnar like the cowardly heel who runs first chance he gets?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recaps!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Aces & Eights disguised as police officers!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



SP103 said:


> Domino's thinks their pizza is worth $16 bucks


To be fair, it is some pretty fucking good pizza.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How can they possibly top what we just saw? Is that even possible? What a contract signing!

Fuck this show. Seriously. If they can't be good, at least be wretchedly funny, not dull.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recaps incoming


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Whey smackdown recap


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sheamus -> Cena?

Is this possible?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So what'sgonna happen now?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Who gives a flying fuck about Tout?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Remember the night after WM when everyone was so amped to see Lesnar return?

Lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Grand Theft Auto = Hilarious. 

Getting a Gang to Beat Up The Guy That Did It To You = Despicable


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yeah recaps and Touts and shit.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Please tell me they are not going to fill the last 15 minutes with touts. PLEASE.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh my god, tell me Sheamus and Del Rio aren't going to close this show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wade Barrett?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Another ADR recap? WTF? Oh yeah, Sheamus and ADR haven't been on Raw tonight...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So how is the show gonna end? We STILL haven't heard of any "big summer angle"...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh for pity's sake...This fucking sucks...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE fans make me cringe.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love these nerds on Tout


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OH GOD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

God those fans sound like fucking idiots on tout they do know wrestling is scripted don't they?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Maybe Wade comes back Friday?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's still real to them dammit :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tout > CM Punk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao at this Tout shit. Embarrassing on so many levels. Fuck these idiots.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

GET THE FUCK TOUT!


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

TOUTS, YES !


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dafuq they doing with this show


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shut the hell up touters.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It's still real to these people.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RECAPS AND TOUTS AND MY TEARS! OH MY!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tout main eventing!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Endless stream of touts to end the show


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jesus fucking tap dancin' Christ. This Tout shite is vomit-inducing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The next 15 minutes is all touts!


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

can't have those actions by del rio, but its acceptable to steal cars and fire people over petty jokes


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

TOUT is Kayfabe land.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

are these guys actors. i thought all wwe fans were 9 years old and these guys act like its still real to them


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did that one guy really have a CM Punk Clock? Really, dude?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tout videos cane go to hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Jesus fuck...cringe.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AW?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

These tout things are soooo fake. :lol

They're plants.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:vince3


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

These fucking fan Tout's make me want to self harm.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can Tout please fuck off


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WTF is with these grown men tweeting as if it were still real to them dammit?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Main Event Touts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I watched 17 hours of RAW for this fucking segment? 

Booker is doing awesome job as the GM BTW.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Are these touts the main event? :lmao

I guess I've made a good choice when I stopped having _any_ excitement whatsoever for this garbage on Mondays.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love these fucking idiots with their stupid opinions lmfao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

At least we do see one thing from touts: the average wrestling fan is a 30 year old male and is mentally damaged.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"Man, whatever, man."

This is what you get when you and two of your friends Tout together.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK walks funny.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock's about to do it for The Rock.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Da fuck is happening?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recapsssss


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AND MORE FUCKING RECAPS.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

TOUT FOR MATCH OF THE YEAR. Segment of the year!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Basically, RAW seems to be touts and recaps until HBK is attacked.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

wtf did they forget to allot the last 15 minutes for something or what?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Are they really gonna fill the end with backstage angles?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recaps for the last few minutes. Whey how exciting. 

This program is shite


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Are they seriously ending this show with recaps? 

Lesnar is going to kill SOMEBODY, right? Steph? HBK? Anybody?


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Great, they're doing the whole "Can he really beat Brock?!" shtick just like they did with Cena...Trips is going over.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock better fuck up HBK.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow, they really did run short, didn't they?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is the main event of Raw actually going to be recaps and interviews? What the fuck.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

MAIN EVENT RECAP!!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Storytelling 101. Show, don't tell. It doesn't matter that HBK thinks Brock is scary. We've already seen him lose and we've already seen him conduct himself like a glorified chicken shit heel. The audience has no reason to believe this guy is any more of a threat to HHH than anyone else he's faced in the past. It is a run of the mill match with a run of the mill build.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is the end of this show like the Raw Rebound or something?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The past hour has been pointless.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The dissapointment i feel right now on how they've dealt brocks return is fucking insane, how can they possibly fuck this up so bad?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK to get run over in the parking lot, turns out its Shane Carwin. He did it...for the Brock.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Time for him to die!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK rape time


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bork Laser smash Heartbreaker Man


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Off screen attack. ~___~


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tout, recaps, filler. Tout, recaps, filler. Tout......


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I love the Tout videos.

:lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol, camera botch?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fake broken camera, lol.

Wow.

This is your big build? Really?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And they black it out so we can't see because it's suppose to be so violent right?:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I knew it


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

really? black screen "beating"? HBK better be bleeding when they come back from commercial.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh noes, Brock is raping Shawn


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OMG!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

7 minute underrun!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

and down goes HBK...

:lmao @ those sound effects


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

RECAPS AND TOUTS IN THE MAIN EVENT!!
YESS :bron2


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Wow... that was some shitty fake camera damage.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Laughing so hard at these sound effects right now lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Cut to black screen?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WHAT THE FUCK???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is lame.... AND THEY CUT TO COMMERCIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMFGWKWLEJKLEJWLTMNWKLENTKLN


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

AHAHAHAHAHHAHA WTF


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

SHAWN GOT RAPED


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I thought Lesnar killing somebody would be awesome....that was hilarious.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lmao wow those cameras break easy. did he rape HBK or something


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK YOU WWE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

And a commercial? Wtf WWE?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YA LITTLE WEASLE


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is hilarious, it sounds like Brock is spanking/raping HBK :lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"I TOLD YA IM GONNA GET YA" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I bet they are both just standing there yelling and hitting things to make it sound real.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Some Blair Witch project shit


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK.. so old n lazy that he has to voice act his beat downs.


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh dear, So blatantly typical.
Why was Michaels out of his window, practically begging to be pulled out of the car.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Gay pronz!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

FUCK THIS PG BULLSHITTTTTTT FFFUUUUUU


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And the fuckery continues


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My mind is fucking blown. :lmao:lmao


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL, this "can't get right" ass company.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fucking hell. fpalm


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WTF??! thats it? we didn't even get to see it?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Black screen. really? Really. REALLY?!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT? ARE THEY SHITTING ME?*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hm....I smell a swerve


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Okay, is THAT it?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So weak!


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

............... Really WWE? Really!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I knew that would happen,

And Touts are fucking awesome.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Maybe show will close with some Linda McMahon campaign commercials with "Vote for Linda" scrolled across the screen


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That's it? :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So that's how it ends, Go home shows have been crap for years bar one or two.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YOU LITTLE WEASEL! GET UP!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*HILARIOUS!*

:lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Undertaker in cahoots with Heyman and Bork.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*










Seriously though, WTF? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



jblvdx said:


> Some Blair Witch project shit


Or rape.

The Claire Lynch Project


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Anyone else notice that Shawn's car was red...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Wsupden said:


> GREAT FINAL ANGLE REPORT DIRTSHEETS SPOT ON 100% WWE IS FUCKING AMAZING THIS FEUD IS SO ENTERTAINING.


Their job is to get views, facts are irrelevant.
As long wwe fans have hope they have a audience to work.

LOL was that the ending? funny for all the wrong reasons


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

It can't get worse... can it? 4 hours please!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Really WWE?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

so umm is it over?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I did not think I could facepalm this hard.

It happened.

What the flying fuck is this WWE


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

My fucking god. Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with this fucking company. These cunts seriously haven't got a clue. Not even showing the beat down? Give me fucking strength.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recaps and touts to close raw makes my penis seriously soft.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao :lmao :lmao They think that this is selling Summerslam? :lmao 

Nice old school skit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

A bunch of 40+ year old wrestlers stroking their ego for 35+ minutes. Wonderful........ Didn't realize WCW was back.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That fender bender/rape/beating scene was the hardest I've laughed in a while. Oh man. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That was pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

How to disappoint everyone? Is that the goal of tonight's Raw?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The only thing I was looking forward to tonight was audio-only...screw you WWE.

And why didn't Brock just beat him down when they bumped into each other earlier?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ARE YOU SERIOUS?! That is so fucking lame, they can't even fucking SHOW HBK getting his ass kicked.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I had actually been taking a break from WWE but I decided to watch tonight seeing as a mate said it had been improving. Yeah this is, well shit to be perfectly honest. The crowd has steadily died throughout the show and WWE's structuring here has left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the.... FUCK? :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Rock316AE said:


> I watched 17 hours of RAW for this fucking segment?
> 
> Booker is doing awesome job as the GM BTW.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did i just really witness that or am i just so high that i am imagining things?


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

that fucking sucked balls lmfao!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE to debut the Baby with the goatee after the commercial break


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YA LITTLE WEASLE!!! LMFAO that sounds so fucking comical. Was that supposed to look bad ass and brutal? lol total opposite.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope they return to Michaels looking like the gymnast after the accident from Final Fantasy 5 and HHH holding his body and then doing a Spaced-style look up to the sky screaming "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

I will be satisfied with that and only that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Sleeping Dog looks fucking class


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

 Did my screen break or what??


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Or rape.
> 
> The Claire Lynch Project


:lmao

Thank fuck Punk is champ and Bryan and Ziggler are relevant or I wouldn't give a single fuck about this show right now.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

fpalmfpalmfpalm:StephenA:StephenA:shaq


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

how funny would it be if the camera accidently came on and showed them slapping thighs and shouting and screaming haha


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can I go to bed or...?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



MillionDollarProns said:


> SHAWN GOT RAPED












he gave Shawn dat eruption


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damn Wrestling getting in the way of the commercials! How dare they?

After tonight, they should cut Raw 5 minutes short for whatever pile of crap USA shows after that.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the hell, we could've used this 20 minutes in a Daniel Bryan match!

OR IS BROCK RAPING HBK THE START OF PG-13!!!


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

All I heard was grunting and someone trying to get his weasel up? Doesn't sound PG to me.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice to see the Hibs on the sky sports advert for once.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh it's still on... I want a recap of the black screen!

With the sound muted because "it's too violent".


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Use Seatbelts dammit, I was saved months ago wearing a seatbelt..Shawn could of went through the wind sheid.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Recap of moments ago!


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

"I TOLD YOU I WAS GONNA GET YA!

I lost it! xD


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

MOMENTS AGO RECAP hahahaha I DIE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This shitty angle is getting 40+ fucking minutes of airtime?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh Goodie, a recap of the camera going out. That's riveting...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heymand and Micheals both can only afford the midsize rental cars.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

TNA and WWE have completely swapped places in the last year. Jesus Christ, its like they dont even try because they know people will watch regardless. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar sounded like such a rapist there


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

More? What the fuck are they gonna do now?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Guys, before the camera went black, JERICHO EFFECTS! HE'S COMING BACK BEFORE HE EVEN LEAVES!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I guess Hbk is in no shape to take bumps at this point...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

they went the blackout attack route? smh... horrible. unless this is some conspiracy to fuck helmsley over, that sucked. eh, it sucked either way. "terrifying situation" lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

recap of blacksceen and sound effects. he kidnapped lol. ummm call the cops


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yeah we're suppose to believe that he slammed HBK on the window.

Now H flips.:lol


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The PG era at its best.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I hope HHH fires AJ.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yup, looks like a rape scene to me.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

CSI RAW


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HE'S IN THE TRUNK~!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao :lmao

"tell Triple H!" "tell Triple H!" "you little weasel!"


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I had actually been taking a break from WWE but I decided to watch tonight seeing as a mate said it had been improving. Yeah this is, well shit to be perfectly honest. The crowd has steadily died throughout the show and WWE's structuring here has left a lot to be desired.



Taking a break and coming back only amplifies how bad this crap really is. :shocked:


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

JOBBERS, YOU HAD ONE JOB! ONE JOB!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WHERE IS SHAWN?

WHAT HAPPENED GAIZ?

WHERE IS SHAWN?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

all these witnesses...and no one stopped lesnar and heyman? :lmao

does this company expect us to buy any of this bullshit?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The jobblers in the back :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I told you I was going to get you 
a new shirt...
Tell HHH
Tell HHH I got him a new shirt as well....WHATS HIS SIZE!'


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar kidnap'd HBK? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



slatersgonnaslate said:


> how funny would it be if the camera accidently came on and showed them slapping thighs and shouting and screaming haha


That's the only way this could get any worse lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BROCK FUCKING KIDNAPPED MICHAELS NOW? WHAT A STORYLINE 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Just so happens that every NXT guy was there. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock...took him...


to get raped


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Did Brock just commit a crime,lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WWE really do have some of the worst actors on the planet, don't they?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK kiddnapping angle? YES!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Go enormously away all of this.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HE kidnapped him fucking lol


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh. My. Fucking. Shit.

Shawn Michaels kidnapped by ninjas.

SHAWN MICHAELS KIDNAPPED BY NINJAS

IS THE BIG ANGLE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Are they doing play by play of a kidnapping?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Someone got assaulted? In Pro Wrestling?

THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED! IT'S UNHEARD OF!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thank God Charles Robinson is on the job.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heymen is a kidnapper


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

L'il Naitch!

This better end with Triple H getting thrown off a bridge like they did with Austin and Rock in 1999.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dragged him away? This is Brock Lesnar, not rapemaster Kane.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The past hour has completely killed this HHH/Lesnar feud.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this is the bigger picture!

THIS IS THE BIGGER PICTURE!


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OH DEAR

He just walks through backstage and Triple H is blind.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol at this fuckery


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I don't know what to do


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice window smash but there's obviously no blood so they really should have shown that.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

MIDCARDERS GETTING TV TIME!! DAT MEETING.

Did you guys actually think that was a camera screw-up? It seemed pretty real to me.....

OH MY GOD ITS BORK LAZER! HES HERE!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

just like 10 years ago with hbk and car windows


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

COLE IS HAVING FLASHBACKS


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



abrown0718 said:


> he gave Shawn dat eruption


Best gif ever, lmfao.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

He's kidnapped him....

..and took him to the ring.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So is shawn just that weak and pathetic at this point that he can get kidnapped and shit? damn son


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Serious Lawler was Serious


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The ripped shirt really sells this. :l yeah right


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

You guys complete Raw for me when it's bad... Some of the best comments ever!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Look on the bright side. At least with the black screen they can't replay it over and over! LoL


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YES, RAPE HIM IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

There are so many ways they could handle this and they chose THIS WAY. What in the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

looks like Shawn was indeed raped


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

*And there it goes!*


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Cookie Monster said:


> He's kidnapped him....
> 
> ..and took him to the ring.


Yes! That's the one place HHH will never look!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dat baldspot on Shawn's head! 8*D


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Really? Carrying him back to the ring?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So I started watching this an hour and 40 mins late in order to avoid dem adverts, despite watching everything bar the divas match I still caught up with the show before it ended...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao

that "vicious" beating and not a scratch on him


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> WHERE IS SHAWN?
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED GAIZ?
> 
> WHERE IS SHAWN?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH to come destroy Lesnar lol. If he doesnt does that mean HHH wins at SummerFest in tribute of HBK.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yep. Shawn got raped.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Creepy Crawl said:


> The PG era at its best.


This has nothing to with PG.

It's Shawn being too old to be slammed on a windshield.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

WHAT AN AMAZING ANGLE, GOOD JOB WWE! LOL


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Have WWE not seen anything ever? Don't they have any sort of grasp of the basic structure of how entertainment should end?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Cookie Monster said:


> He's kidnapped him....
> 
> ..and took him to the ring.


lol. I don't get the logic behind that.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It would be terrible booking, but I would LOL so hard if this segment just ended with HBK sweet chin musicing him and dancing for 10 minutes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

No one noticed him on his way from the parking lot to the ring? :lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Dafuq? This is some shit...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Ok, this is hilarious. The acting!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So why bring him to the ring just to do that?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

It would be pretty epic if GOAT made the save


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

oh great more michael cole and jerry lawler serious voice .... how shocking these events now feel ... dont miss jr at all ...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

He took a step.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

3 hours and they still... they still go over time.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> No one noticed him on his way from the parking lot to the ring? :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Storm into that ring HHH and break HBK's arm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Stop or Brock will break his arm? Brock's going to break it anyway. Such an idiot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Del Rio vs Lesnar in an arm breaking match for Mania.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Nice!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK's bald spot, hahaha


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh my god

This is just plain crap, fuck off wwe.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Go go robotic arm!

ROBO-COO IN PURSUIT!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

HHH has taken 20 steps. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Can we go back to Touts and recaps now? Lawd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HE BROKE IT HE BROKE IT


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BROCK LESNAR. WILL BREAK YOUR BEST FRIENDS ARM.

lmao.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol it sounded like Brock was bending HBK over when the camera went black.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol, Heyman really selling it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The suspense was killing me. lolHeyman: "OH MY GOD YOU BROKE HIS ARM!!!!!1!!!"


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Bah Gawd you broke his arm.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

broken arm! and he lays on it in the middle of the ring


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

lol at Paul Heyman.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

ERMAHGERD
ERMAHGERD
ERMAHGERD
ERMAHGERD
ERMAHGERD
ERMAHGERD
ERMAHGERD
ERMAHGERD 
ERMAHGERD


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Remember when HHH broke HBK's back with a sledgehammer?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm ordering SummerFest for sure now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh come on, I wanna see Trips and Brock play tag.

Oh, and this means Trips is winning on Sunday.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Big fucking lol @ Lesnar running away. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And Heyman is awesome as usual!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Shawn Michaels trned into Miss Elizabeth overnight and forgot how to wrestle.

Poor, defenseless legend.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HE BROKE HIS ARM


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

LOL at Brock running like a bitch. Jesus, they completely destroyed this feud within an hour.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

OH MY GOD, YOU BROKE HIS ARM!

Heyman is the best.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Brock Lesnar running twice in one episode? Jesus, just tell us HHH is winning now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HBK is my favorite wrestler of all time and they're fucking butchering his career with this goddamn storyline.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thank God for rum. This has been awful.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Oh just fuck this shit. They've just made Lesnar look like a cunt AGAIN. Fucking die WWE.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

THE FUCKERY THAT THIS FEUD IS

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

End... Please end...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:lmao at Heyman

"HO MY GOD YOU BROKE HIS ARM" :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

:StephenA at that "break"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lesnar running from HHH wow. HHH with angry face to end the show. Will he get revenge? Buy Summerslam and find out.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Heyman sounding sincere :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is..

Somebody help me out here, I have no words.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well that was fucking shite


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

its clear HBK turns on Triple H this sunday. There is no fucking way HBK stands in trips' corner after Trips allowed HBK to be assaulted and have his arm broken by Bork.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

He was being dragged off towards the ring and no one noticed that huh..


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fak you Driple H, u let Bork brake ma arm.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

PG at its best. Seriously this is what they can come up with


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This really is a rape scene.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH: Shawn, are you ok? It's gonna be alright!

Shawn: Shut up! Don't touch me!

:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Tonight really warrants a "fuck this company".


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

And now at SS he turns on HHH and we fued with them.

Thank you WWE.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

why is triple h going over in this feud


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Anyone meant to believe he actually broke the arm there?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Terrible. Why am I forcing myself to watch this crap?


----------



## BillGoldbergFan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This reminds me of Rocky and Ivan Drago.

Triple H is Rocky
Lesnar is Drago
Michael is Apollo Creed


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

STUUUUUUUUUUU!

Somebody get Stu out there, FFS!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

hbk overselling is saving it ( a little bit)


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

BROCK we hvae 10 min left run back out


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Remember when HHH broke HBK's back with a sledgehammer?


You're not supposed to remember that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

May I ask why all of this was stretched out for 30 minutes?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is..
> 
> Somebody help me out here, I have no words.


Fucking hilarious.

Triple H about to go ape shit and shout some more!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Huh. That's rare. The show underran.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Now there's strategy for HHH, insult HBK or harm HBK and Triple H goes HULK. :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Why the fuck are people complaining about that ending? That's the best possible thing that could have happenned.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

THIS was their big angle?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is that the ending or what


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

this shit is so underwhelming without blood.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hunter keep your shirt on,lol.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This is the Begining of the HHH-HBK fued for Wrestlemania 29 Calling it


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

32 minutes. Yeah, a HHH/Lesnar segment got 32 minutes. No, I didn't include the recaps.


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck did I just spend my 3 hours watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That was such a lame ending.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Gee, THREE HOURS AND NO OVERRUN?! This is an outrage!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The show was god-awful, but at least Brock broke HBK's arm.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Bullydully said:


> Why the fuck are people complaining about that ending? That's the best possible thing that could have happenned.


Because we knew that this was going to happen for over a week now, and WWE can't throw us something interesting for a bone


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Would Brock run if this was in 2002?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Hit and Run? More like Hit and AWESOME.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

To think...all this time I could have been watching Test Patterns or broadcasts of emergency broadcast system...

Wrestling is now at all time low.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Evolution said:


> Tonight really warrants a "fuck this company".


Yes, yes it fucking does. They honestly haven't got a clue. The product is just an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

HHH FUCKING POINTED AT LESNAR. ITS OVER NOW. HE FUCKIN POINTED


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Yeah. Here comes the pain alright. 30 minutes of that bullshit.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Beaker3391 said:


> This is the Begining of the HHH-HBK fued for Wrestlemania 29 Calling it


Already called it. He's going to turn at SS on HHH.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I think the Touts are kind of funny because those fans are obviously just playing along. It's all in good fun.

I wasn't really happy with the closing angle, but whatever. They did a great job disguising that what was happening was what everyone thought was going to happen. The contract signing ending with walking away, then Shawn backstage walked away fine, then we had a commercial & then came back to a backstage Big Show promo. That was some genius deflection.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Sarcasm1 said:


> this shit is so underwhelming without blood.


Agreed.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I think they should stop bringing HBK into these feuds, he is clearly past it and looks pathetic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> STUUUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> Somebody get Stu out there, FFS!


Stu will take of this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I caught the last few minutes... did I actually miss anything or was it a blessing in disguise?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Danjo1986 said:


> BROCK we hvae 10 min left run back out


Pretty much. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> STUUUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> Somebody get Stu out there, FFS!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Perfect reference


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

YEAH THAT FAKE LESNAR DON'T WANT NOTHING OF TRIPLE H HE'S REAL HE LIFTS WEIGHTS AND BREAKS INTO PEOPLE'S HOUSES LESNAR JUST A BITCH THAT WON SCRIPTED UFC FIGHTS HE CAN'T PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Damn this show suck major balls. I rarely bad mouth the show but damn this was a really boring show from top to bottom.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I agree, how in the hell is this creating heat for sundays match? wow...


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Is it over? I don't know. :lol


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I'm sending a strongly worded e-mail to WWE asking for those 3 hours of my life back


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Headliner said:


> YEAH THAT FAKE LESNAR DON'T WANT NOTHING OF TRIPLE H HE'S REAL HE LIFTS WEIGHTS AND BREAKS INTO PEOPLE'S HOUSES LESNAR JUST A BITCH THAT WON SCRIPTED UFC FIGHTS HE CAN'T PLAY THE GAME.


:lmao


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

and hbk was supposed to beat the streak?!. FFS he has a gym in his home


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I can't be doing 3 hours any more. It's far too long. The only way I can manage this, is under the influence of weed or alcohol or just stop watching, which if it wasn't for The Rock and Brock, I would off by now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Thank the lord for Ziggler/Jericho/Miz and Punk/Cena vs Bryan/Show.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Well I think I speak for everyone when I say that we're all gonna order SS on PPV because of the high quality list of matches for the 25th anniversary to Summer Slam.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The absolute flattest "big angle" ending to a go-home Raw in fucking ages.

Holy christ what a bunch of nothing.

And the best part is that Triple H is winning.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

That was pretty stupid, and a little cringey to see a bunch of 40 year olds acting in that way. I feel like these guys are taking the piss. The best outcome is that Lesnar destroys HHH and he officially retires to become a heel authority figure, and Michaels stays off WWE TV for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ThePainishere (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

shawn turns on triple h at summerslam and we get a last match between triple h and michaels at wrestlemania ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

The pacing on this show is complete & utter ass, and a lot of it has to do with the third hour.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

So HBK has become a pussbag. Lesnar is scared of HHH... my god, this is a disaster. Lesnar's just getting destroyed piece by piece, but now they're bringing HBK down with him.

If HHH doesn't get the beating of a lifetime at Summerslam, then they may as well never use Lesnar again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

could HHH really put himself over in their match. Man its really fucking looking like HHH will win this for HBK. Seeing HBK kinda pissed off could also mean Brock could win somehow.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I think the thread title should possibly be changed to: "The Arm-Breaking Fuckery Feud of Brock/HHH".


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

This program is shite. 

Why do i still watch it?


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Lol they're faking him breaking HBK's arm so HBK can turn on HHH.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Could've been watching reruns of Martin but, no I thought the ending would be climatic. The ending is a head scratcher for sure.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

Fuckery. Absolute fuckery. I don't even...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Freeloader said:


> Well I think I speak for everyone when I say that we're all gonna order SS on PPV because of the high quality list of matches for the 25th anniversary to Summer Slam.


Speak for yourself. I'm not even watching that shit for free.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If you don't like the product, THEN DON'T WATCH IT!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Why are people so mad at the ending?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Kabraxal said:


> I caught the last few minutes... did I actually miss anything or was it a blessing in disguise?


Let's put it like this. I missed the first hour, all I missed was one match and half of Ryback's match. There's absolutely nothing interesting about this Raw from top to finish, the match with the best build up is the Jericho/Ziggler match, Bryan has a match with Kane and he hasn't even been on Raw in like 2 weeks.

This company is filled with fucking scum storylines, that HBK bullshit at the end was embarassing to watch.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Y2Raven said:


> I think the thread title should possibly be changed to: "The Arm-Breaking Fuckery Feud of Brock/HHH".


I second this


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



LegendSeeker said:


> PG at its best. Seriously this is what they can come up with


Please tell me how being PG was the reason why that segment sucked.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Ego stroking for over-the-hill wrestlers. It's like WCW all over again.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

This HHH/Lesnar feud was the only thing keeping me interested in wrestling for weeks now and they just went ahead and completely ruined it. It's crazy how this company manages to fuck up just about everything that has potential to be great.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

i loved the ending lol . it was funny. wwe needs to do more storylines like that with Alberto del rio kidnapping people using his money and stuff. ;s


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

This reminds me of the Kane/John Cena feud and the week before Elimination Chamber. The shit they pulled off was comedy gold and I was tearing up from laughing so hard by the end of it. This shit is similar which gives me a bad feeling that HHH will go over clean next week.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

I personally thought the ending was done pretty well. Michaels can still sell with the best of them.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



JT Martin said:


> Why are people so mad at the ending?


No Stu.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Let's put it like this. I missed the first hour, all I missed was one match and half of Ryback's match. There's absolutely nothing interesting about this Raw from top to finish, the match with the best build up is the Jericho/Ziggler match, Bryan has a match with Kane and he hasn't even been on Raw in like 2 weeks.
> 
> This company is filled with fucking scum storylines, that HBK bullshit at the end was embarassing to watch.


You do know that you don't have to watch Monday Night Raw.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

The only positive from this episode was Kaitlin's tits.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Can someone explain me what was the point of waiting for hbk to get inside his car and intentionally provoke a accident when brock lesnar could do the exact same shit under less time before HHH arrived?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Mister Excitement said:


> This HHH/Lesnar feud was the only thing keeping me interested in wrestling for weeks now and they just went ahead and completely ruined it. *It's crazy how this company manages to fuck up just about everything that has potential to be great.*


It used to be crazy, now it's just to be expected.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Ego stroking for over-the-hill wrestlers. It's like WCW all over again.


Over the hill? Please explain. Lesnar is no where close to 40 years old and Triple H still has a couple good years left in him because he keeps himself in top notch shape.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

The pop for Bryan was amazing and actions with Big show made me giggle. Bryan again steals the show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



JT Martin said:


> Why are people so mad at the ending?


Because it sucked huge donkey balls marinated in HHH's Jock sweat?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

I honestly don't understand how the writers still have jobs.

How can Vince not see how weak his program is? 

The writing is complete trash.

When I was 10 I was coming up with better storylines, playing the games with friends.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Choke2Death said:


> This reminds me of the Kane/John Cena feud and the week before Elimination Chamber. The shit they pulled off was comedy gold and I was tearing up from laughing so hard by the end of it. This shit is similar which gives me a bad feeling that HHH will go over clean next week.


Or Shawn might turn on Trips. :troll


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Arcade said:


> You do know that you don't have to watch Monday Night Raw.


You do know that we're allowed to have opinions right?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Can someone explain me what was the point of waiting for hbk to get inside his car and intentionally provoke a accident when brock lesnar could do the exact same shit under less time before HHH arrived?


WWE (Vince) logic.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



NathWFC said:


> It used to be crazy, now it's just to be expected.


This is the third time I'm quoting you

But you are just screaming for someone to slap your ass and call you Suzy.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

This show didn't seem like it would convince people on the fence about SummerSlam, to order. 

WWE Monday Night Raw Episode 1003 Review


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Wow. Sour faces ITT. The ending, complete with DARN IT HUNTER YOU LOST SHAWN AGAIN was fucking hilarious. Had a great time watching, although deeper analysis of the fuckery will come later/tomorrow. 7/10 episode, IMO.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



kopitelewis said:


> The only positive from this episode was Kaitlin's tits.


true seeing Kaitlyn made this episode decent for me.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Shadowcran said:


> Because it sucked huge donkey balls marinated in HHH's Jock sweat?


:no: They could've done better with the build up and stuff.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

This RAW wasn't too good to me. The Punk/Big Show/Cena situation isn't interesting and Big Show should clearly be replaced with Daniel Bryan.

As for the ending, it was horrible. IMO, HBK didn't sell well at all and the entire incident was seen back when the rumors began about this match. The angle wasn't really needed or they could have taken a different route with it but HBK's horrible selling of the F5 and the "arm break" completely ruined it for me.

However, I'm hyped for the PPV and can't wait till Sunday.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

A good match here, a great promo there, and some amazing fuckery at the last 20 minutes.

That's what tonight's RAW felt like IMO.

Everything else was either just average or bad.

Of course, an amazing fuckery isn't really saying much.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Look on the bright side, if this _was_ the "big summer angle", then when Summerslam falls flat on it's arse they'll shit themselves and be forced to pull something decent out the bag.

Or they won't and we'll keep going round in circles for all eternity.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



LariatSavage said:


> This show didn't seem like it would convince people on the fence about SummerSlam, to order.
> 
> WWE Monday Night Raw Episode 1003 Review


Who dosent enjoy an old fashioned off screen beat down.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Rebooking Brock Lesnar's return: PART 1

None of it ever happens. All segments involving Brock Lesnar are replaced with a graphic, pulsing image of Vince McMahon immediately after he discovered he had the anatomical capacity to somehow buttfuck himself.

Fin.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Arcade said:


> You do know that you don't have to watch Monday Night Raw.


You do realise this is a wrestling forum, filled with people who have opinions which may very well differ from yours? We don't have to watch, but we don't know what's going to happen before the show starts and it's hit or miss usually. Just so happens the majority thought it was a miss this week. If you don't agree, that's fine, but fuck off with that "you don't have to watch" shit.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Well. That was RAW. Yeah, yep, okey-dokey. Please buy our PPV cause...ya know, we got one big muscley dude with his manager (OTHER GUY)...SWERVE! kidnapping one dude (OTHER OTHER GUY) out of the car in the parking lot which OTHER GUY was blocking with his car...SWERVE! and then when everyone's back there the other one is....SWERVE in the ring beating the other one up with OTHER GUY...SWERVE! and then the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy who is facing the first guy comes to try to stop it and the OTHER guy is...SWERVE! forcing the other one to stay, kinda like a hostage situation....SWERVE! But then the first guy breaks the other guys arm anyway so the other guy is....SWERVE! like, mad at the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy even though the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy tried to help....SWERVE!... so his arm is brokded and the OTHER (x3) guy...SWERVE! goes after the 1st guy who is his opponent (big muscley kidnapper/rapist) but the 1st guy runs away and then ther OTHER guy who is the 1st guy's manager and talks all funny and hardly has any hair is all sincere...SWERVE! and it's sort of confusing cause you can't tell if he was serious or being sarcastic or being lazy with his job so then....SWERVE! the 1st guy goes back after the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy but the OTHER guy stops the 1st guy for whatever reason. Then...SWERVE! OTHER GUYs #4 and #5 come out to check on the original other guy (OTHER OTHER OTHER OTHER guy and OTHER OTHER OTHER OTHER OTHER guy are unnamed doctors) and then OTHER OTHER guy gets even more mad and SWERVE! He tells Other #3 to GO AWAY....SWERVE! And then the original guy and the original OTHER GUY both smile.

So yeah, fuckery.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Only highlight tonight was the Miz/Ziggler/Y2J triple threat match...everything else was fucking boring including Piper's Pit; probably the 2nd to last unwatchable segment behind the bullshit ending.

3/10....borrrrriiiiing. Summerslam is going to suck this year.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*

I am..... I am... embarrassed.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



greendayedgehead said:


> Wow. Sour faces ITT. The ending, complete with DARN IT HUNTER YOU LOST SHAWN AGAIN was fucking hilarious. Had a great time watching, although deeper analysis of the fuckery will come later/tomorrow. 7/10 episode, IMO.


Why does that remind me of a certain feud between two canadians and one mexican?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

While I do agree with freedom of speech, this is a wrestling forum and tonight kinda sucked, I think there are a few people in this thread that need to take a break.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

I'm not even mad at the ending (went down pretty much as expected), it's the execution that was ass. Blacking out the camera during the beatdown, no blood (i know some are gonna say "who cares" but i think it would have made it look more brutal), and the "break" looked extra fake. Just the whole thing could have been done better


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



JT Martin said:


> :no: They could've done better with the build up and stuff.


Truthfully, they messed it up months ago when they had a long wait after Lesnar broke his arm. That long wait cost them all momentum. The way they did it this time after it was finally starting to gain interest is just a lesson in how not to run a storyline. It's showing that Raw should start some writer's heads rolling and reexamine their entire product.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Punked Up said:


> Well. That was RAW. Yeah, yep, okey-dokey. Please buy our PPV cause...ya know, we got one big muscley dude with his manager (OTHER GUY)...SWERVE! kidnapping one dude (OTHER OTHER GUY) out of the car in the parking lot which OTHER GUY was blocking with his car...SWERVE! and then when everyone's back there the other one is....SWERVE in the ring beating the other one up with OTHER GUY...SWERVE! and then the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy who is facing the first guy comes to try to stop it and the OTHER guy is...SWERVE! forcing the other one to stay, kinda like a hostage situation....SWERVE! But then the first guy breaks the other guys arm anyway so the other guy is....SWERVE! like, mad at the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy even though the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy tried to help....SWERVE!... so his arm is brokded and the OTHER (x3) guy...SWERVE! goes after the 1st guy who is his opponent (big muscley kidnapper/rapist) but the 1st guy runs away and then ther OTHER guy who is the 1st guy's manager and talks all funny and hardly has any hair is all sincere...SWERVE! and it's sort of confusing cause you can't tell if he was serious or being sarcastic or being lazy with his job so then....SWERVE! the 1st guy goes back after the OTHER OTHER OTHER guy but the OTHER guy stops the 1st guy for whatever reason. Then...SWERVE! OTHER GUYs #4 and #5 come out to check on the original other guy (OTHER OTHER OTHER OTHER guy and OTHER OTHER OTHER OTHER OTHER guy are unnamed doctors) and then OTHER OTHER guy gets even more mad and SWERVE! He tells Other #3 to GO AWAY....SWERVE! And then the original guy and the original OTHER GUY both smile.
> 
> So yeah, fuckery.


SWEREEEEE
OTHERRRRRRR
SWERVEEEE
OTHERRRR
GUYs
GUYs
GUY
GUY
SWERVEEEE

Dude do you expect someone to read that?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Im so lazy and disgusted with this company I don't even wanna stream summerslam let alone buy it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

Oh and Kaitlyn's boobs < Jericho's hair.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Headliner said:


> Over the hill? Please explain. Lesnar is no where close to 40 years old and Triple H still has a couple good years left in him because he keeps himself in top notch shape.


HHH and HBK are shells of their former selves. Lesnar doesn't even want to be there.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Bloodbath said:


> You do realise this is a wrestling forum, filled with people who have opinions which may very well differ from yours? We don't have to watch, but we don't know what's going to happen before the show starts and it's hit or miss usually. Just so happens the majority thought it was a miss this week. If you don't agree, that's fine, but fuck off with that "you don't have to watch" shit.


I feel like his comment was directed to people like WFC. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Bob the Jobber said:


> HHH and HBK are shells of their former selves. Lesnar doesn't even want to be there.


That doesn't make them over the hill. Gotta use words wisely. You can't even count HBK because he's retired.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> SWEREEEEE
> OTHERRRRRRR
> SWERVEEEE
> OTHERRRR
> ...


You watched it, why can't you read it? :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Wsupden said:


> Let's put it like this. I missed the first hour, all I missed was one match and half of Ryback's match. There's absolutely nothing interesting about this Raw from top to finish, the match with the best build up is the Jericho/Ziggler match, Bryan has a match with Kane and he hasn't even been on Raw in like 2 weeks.
> 
> This company is filled with fucking scum storylines, that HBK bullshit at the end was embarassing to watch.


It's telling I got wrapped up in something else and forgot about the show... and I was on the board lurking in topics before the show too o.0

And from reading some of this thread I don't even know if I'll youtube it...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

I'm not even gonna watch SummerSlam now, specially since it's certainly not worth costing a few hours of sleep to be let down with a bullshit show as school starts next Monday. I'll just catch Lesnar/HHH whenever somebody gets it up on youtube before being taken down.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Shadowcran said:


> Truthfully, they messed it up months ago when they had a long wait after Lesnar broke his arm. That long wait cost them all momentum. The way they did it this time after it was finally starting to gain interest is just a lesson in how not to run a storyline. It's showing that Raw should start some writer's heads rolling and reexamine their entire product.


I know, WWE almost made us forget about this feud.

Kaitlyn and Layla made RAW IMO, a little bit better.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



JT Martin said:


> Why does that remind me of a certain feud between two canadians and one mexican?


I... dunno? If anything it reminds me of a feud between a certain Canadian and a certain Big Red Machine. Except not as funny.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Didn't Punk say tonight he would teach Cena respect what happened with that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FreakyZo said:


> Didn't Punk say tonight he would teach Cena respect what happened with that?


He said Sunday.


I still have mild interest in Punk/Cena/lol, Bryan/Kane and Jericho/Ziggler but this show tried it's hardest to kill any hype I had.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Headliner said:


> That doesn't make them over the hill. Gotta use words wisely. You can't even count HBK because he's retired.


Over the hill means other side of their peak, thus the term. If you want to argue semantics, fine, but they're both old and no longer anywhere near their prime abilities on the mic or in the ring.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't even know where to begin with the show, it's obvious that WWE knows that this whole 3 hour thing is a mistake. Week after week, we get entire segment recaps with entrances included and TOUTS and tonight, they couldn't even properly book a well timed finish to the show! Recaps and TOUTS in the main event segment is a great way to lose viewers and when you're doing that on a go-home show, you're getting no buys. And I didn't even mention the boring content. April feels like such a long time ago.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> SWEREEEEE
> OTHERRRRRRR
> SWERVEEEE
> OTHERRRR
> ...


It was just a joke on my part to show that I thought the angle was overbooked and odd. Did I expect everyone to read every word? No, I thought they'd pick up the joke on this...screwy angle. I was just joking around and illustrating just how bad and "russo-esque" thie ending was. If you don't like the joke then that's fine.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

I just don't understand. Do they deliberately make shit programming to fuck with us or what? I mean the main event at SummerSlam is a triple threat and one of those three guys has had near ZERO involvement in the feud as far as I can tell. What is this feud even about? They don't know how to book, utilize talent, organize a show, etc. All Raw is anymore is a giant fucking ad for Tout and other bullshit PR boosting video packages. I mean we're actually continuing feuds and cutting promos over Tout. It's sad and pathetic to think how much things have changed in this company over the past 10 years and not just in terms of talent level, but also content and quality of the shows. I watch wrestling for wrestling feuds and matches. Not Average Joe's irrelevant opinion on the show OR clips of WWE's charity work.

For the first time in my life, I'm severely losing interest in this genre thanks to this SHIT. I must have missed 6-8 of the last9 or 10 episodes entirely and most of the time I do watch it just sits as background noise as I'm on the computer or I mute it completely.

*sigh* Oh well.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I try to watch WWE just for the fact that as a wrestling fan, not watching the top wrestling company in the world would be kind of strange for me, but the more and more I watch it, hoping to see improvement, I start to realize that I'm doing nothing but wasting my time. Now that they've moved to three hours I honestly can't say that I want to invest that much time to this crap. I'd rather watch amateur trampoline wrestling on youtube than have to suffer through this lousy ass attempt at entertainment where nothing ever improves. I just don't understand how the WWE could have fallen so damn far like this. 

The sad truth is that this company needs a complete overhaul. Nothing is gonna change as long as Vince has any sort of control on this company. His vision is completely screwed up and I if he hasn't gotten it yet after the past seven years he won't ever get it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



TGO™ said:


> I just don't understand. Do they deliberately make shit programming to fuck with us or what? They don't know how to book, utilize talent, organize a show, etc. All Raw is anymore is a giant fucking ad for Tout and other bullshit PR boosting video packages. *I mean we're actually continuing feuds and cutting promos over Tout.* It's sad and pathetic to think how much things have changed in this company over the past 10 years and not just in terms of talent level, but also content and quality of the shows. I watch wrestling for wrestling feuds and matches. Not Average Joe's irrelevant opinion on the show OR clips of WWE's charity work.
> 
> For the first time in my life, I'm severely losing interest in this genre thanks to this SHIT. I must have missed 6-8 of the last9 or 10 episodes entirely and most of the time I do watch it just sits as background noise as I'm on the computer or I mute it completely.
> 
> *sigh* Oh well.


I agree with most of your post but the only reason we had the Del Rio tout about Sheamus was because I believe both of them are in Asia right now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RiZE said:


> You do know that we're allowed to have opinions right?


It would be easier to not watch the show, than to constantly bitch about the product every week.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



greendayedgehead said:


> I... dunno? If anything it reminds me of a feud between a certain Canadian and a certain Big Red Machine. Except not as funny.


True, Speaking of which. Where was Kane?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Brye said:


> I agree with most of your post but the only reason we had the Del Rio tout about Sheamus was because I believe both of them are in Asia right now.


Well, I was ignorant to that and I apologize, but it wasn't the first time.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Arcade said:


> It would be easier to not watch the show, than to constantly bitch about the product every week.


Oh shut the fuck up & stop white-knighting goddamn tv shows. If people wanna shit on it, let them. It's half the goddamn fun.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



TGO™ said:


> Well, I was ignorant to that and I apologize, but it wasn't the first time.


No worries. I completely agree with TOUTING being really lame in a storyline.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, Touts can fuck off as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



Brye said:


> No worries. I completely agree with TOUTING being really lame in a storyline.


On top of that we get Pauly D.:gun:


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

I usually tend to be more optimistic towards the product, but if that was suppose to make me want to order Summerslam this Sunday, then WWE didn't properly do their job. That ending just left a bad lasting impression on me going towards Summerslam, but the rest of the show was okay. I'm still looking forward to Summerslam. I mean, it's SUMMERSLAM. They can't fuck that up, right?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Tout is just awful. I hate seeing the Touts from the Superstars, even.. let alone the shitty ones from the idiotic marks.

Its still real to them, dammit.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Theproof said:


> I'd rather watch amateur trampoline wrestling on youtube than have to suffer through this lousy ass attempt at entertainment where nothing ever improves.







They know how to sell a Stunner. Take notes.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*



JT Martin said:


> True, Speaking of which. Where was Kane?


with Sheamus and Del Rio and others in Asia (probably in Austin, Texas now). I think Danielson was the only Smackdown guy from overseas that showed up (Sandow, Christian, Cara didn't go).


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

That final segment was pretty good imo. Thought it was good heel work from Paul & Brock.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

As bad as RAW seemed tonight (not horrible, just average), I still think Summerslam will be a decent show.

IMO, the momentum will pick back up and I have faith WWE will produce some good television. Only bad part is where Lesnar goes from here. I don't want to see him make spaced out appearances, as it makes the build up even harder to bare. In the meantime till 2013, they should have him around more often and possibly go on a rampage against the entire WWE, only for "the godfather" of WWE to haunt Brock leading up to WM, setting up a match. It's the only possible outcome I see and the only one that would be entertaining.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Oh shut the fuck up & stop white-knighting goddamn tv shows. If people wanna shit on it, let them. It's half the goddamn fun.


Just because I don't suck up to the general thought in this forum means I'm "white-knighting"? Post something constructive instead ranting and bitching about the product.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> They know how to sell a Stunner. Take notes.


:lmao

Awesome.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, this show was laughable, it was so atrocious. Sandow gave me a few minutes of entertainment, so did Piper and the Triple Threat was pretty decent. So out of 180 minutes, there was...what, maybe 25 that were passable? 

I don't care what anyone says, this is beyond WCW 2000 in levels of bad. Its like...there's so much being done that's stupid, pointless and just flat out wrong that I can only shake my head. This Brock Lesnar thing...it takes honest to God talent to ruin someone to this extent, especially since one of their 9 year old fans could probably figure out how easy it was to book.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiller88 said:


> They can't fuck that up, right?


They did recently in 2010.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

So Kane was in Asia? They could have told us that instead of me wondering the whole time why they weren't building the Bryan/Kane match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Not enough Jericho hair appreciation going on. He looked fucking fabulous.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, this show was laughable, it was so atrocious. Sandow gave me a few minutes of entertainment, so did Piper and the Triple Threat was pretty decent. So out of 180 minutes, there was...what, maybe 25 that were passable?
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, this is beyond WCW 2000 in levels of bad. Its like...there's so much being done that's stupid, pointless and just flat out wrong that I can only shake my head. This Brock Lesnar thing...it takes honest to God talent to ruin someone to this extent, especially since one of their 9 year old fans could probably figure out how easy it was to book.


From the words of Paul Heyman

"Thank you for your most irrelevant opinion"

And to everyone shitting on this show for the fun because you are all making yourselves look like tools.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Just because I don't suck up to the general thought in this forum means I'm "white-knighting"? Post something constructive instead ranting and bitching about the product.


It's not "bitching" when it's true. The product is without question utter horse shit and only the heavily deluded will despute that.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well the guys in Asia were supposed to be back for tonights Raw makes me wonder whether they got delayed and cause a massive rewrite of some of the show. Or it was just supposed to be that shit


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*For the love of god no more HBK being involed in any of Triple's H fueds.*_


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/259535-what-happened-after-raw-went-off-the-air-hbk-cena-a-more



> The following post-Raw results were sent in by a reader and posted on .................:
> Shawn MichaelsShawn Michaels was hauled out on a stretcher. After he left, Big Show came out and talked about being from Miami and how Miami had winners. He ran down Dallas before John Cena ran down and entered the ring. They fought back and forth until Cena hit a 5 Knuckle Shuffle and then an Attitude Adjustment.
> 
> Big Show left and Cena talked about how Dallas was a winning town by proof of all the NBA and NHL banners hanging in the arena. He thanked us for coming and then left.
> ...


after Raw


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: That sure made me excited for Summerslam!*

The ending wasn't that bad, but it wasn't that good either, there was a lot of illogical scene in the ending. The ending scene could have been 10 times better if Shawn was bleeding ( I mean he got slam into the Windshield of car for crying out loud), and if Brock just left Shawn in the middle of the ring in a pool of his own blood unconscious. Breaking his arm just seemed like a very anticlimatic ending IMO.

I'll still give WWE a cookie point on making me think that Brock wasn't going to attack HBK. They did a good job on making people think the predictable wasn't going to happen.

But anyway I still can't wait til SummerSlam, so I can see the new shovel that Stephanie brought HHH for his birthday 3 weeks ago. According to backstage sources via ''Tout'' the new shovel is 10x as powerful as his old one, and some within the company believe the new shovel could bury WrestleMania Undertaker, Rock and 1999 Stone Cold at the same time. But those are just rumors.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This show > That other show.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> It's not "bitching" when it's true. The product is without question utter horse shit and only the heavily deluded will despute that.


Delusion =/= Having a different opinion than you.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/259535-what-happened-after-raw-went-off-the-air-hbk-cena-a-more
> 
> 
> 
> after Raw


Eh would have been better if there was more Lesnar and HHH


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> From the words of Paul Heyman
> 
> "Thank you for your most irrelevant opinion"
> 
> And to everyone shitting on this show for the fun because you are all making yourselves look like tools.


You know people might actually not like it and voicing legitimate opinions on how bad it is? I haven't seen this episode, but given how bad the raws have been aside from the 1000th, I don't think it's a stretch to compare it to WCW. It's the same booking inconsistency and the younger talent being drowned out and shoved aside. And I have to say.. WCW hasn't made me stop watching, WWE is starting to do that again for me.

Ah... never mind, saw your later post and see that you can't be talked with.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> It's not "bitching" when it's true. The product is without question utter horse shit and only the heavily deluded will despute that.


The thing that I don't understand is how people can constantly complain about the product, yet still allow themselves to indulge in it. I, for one, know if a show ever got as bad as some people here claim, I would quit watching.

Fact is, the show will never be perfect and it's easier to just enjoy the good moments instead of wasting all your time focusing on the bad. People fill themselves with so much negativity regarding the show that they can't admit when it has some good moments.

And I'm not saying tonight was great by any means but seriously, if the show week in and week out is "shitty", as you people like to say, what makes you think that suddenly, 1 night RAW will be perfect from top to bottom? It will never be perfect because you still have botch filled diva matches, 2 below average commentators, Brodus Clay and the senile, grey haired egomaniac, who's obsessed with his "grapefruits" and Bells Palsy jokes.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> Delusion =/= Having a different opinion than you.


If the opinion is that this level of product quality is in any way acceptable, then yes.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> It's not "bitching" when it's true. The product is without question utter horse shit and only the heavily deluded will despute that.


You obviously haven't seen WWE in 1995. That shit is far more atrocious that the WWE is today. Also I've seen no one give a reason why Raw sucked, and how they can make it better.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is a smack in the face of guys on here who believed that WWE is only entertaining when they have big names like Rock, Taker, Brock, HBK on. This whole feud between Triple H and Brock Lesner is proof that that isn't the case. The Rock/Cena buildup was nothing spectacular, and this Lesnar/HHH buildup has been shit. Big names are great for drawing viewers in and eliciting a gigantic reaction from the crowd, but they alone cannot carry a program to be "good". It depends on the booking, and I have been saying that for years. Suddenly having guys like Foley, Lesnar, Rock on TV doesn't necessarily make the product better, and that seems to be a giant misjudgement that I've noticed most people have on here. 

Hell, give Paul Heyman guys like JTG, Trent Barretta, and Zack Ryder and he would be able to book a better storyline then this whole Lesnar/HHH saga. Big names don't necessarily equate to better television. It's all dependent on the booking. 

On a side note, John Pollocks reaction to this on Review A Raw will be fucking fantastic. It'll be a shitstorm of epic proportions tomorrow on that podcast :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> If the opinion is that this level of product quality is in any way acceptable, then yes.


No, just no. Opinions are subjective. That means subject to change depending on what someone THINKS, not knows. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> You know people might actually not like it and voicing legitimate opinions on how bad it is? I haven't seen this episode, but given how bad the raws have been aside from the 1000th, I don't think it's a stretch to compare it to WCW. It's the same booking inconsistency and the younger talent being drowned out and shoved aside. And I have to say.. WCW hasn't made me stop watching, WWE is starting to do that again for me.
> 
> Ah... never mind, saw your later post and see that you can't be talked with.


Well honestly people have just started to hate this show because it's fun

Aj is doing a pretty fucking good job
Mid Cards are getting pushed (people wanted)
Punk is turning heel (people wanted)
Lesnar destroyed HBK (people wanted)
Decent match between Miz, Jericho and Ziggie with the Pipe (people wanted a decent match)

isn't that what everyone wanted? Just because they execute things differently from the eyes of the spoiled audience doesn't mean anyone can shit on this product.

7.5/10


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Trouble Trouble said:


> The thing that I don't understand is how people can constantly complain about the product, yet still allow themselves to indulge in it. I, for one, know if a show ever got as bad as some people here claim, I would quit watching.
> 
> Fact is, the show will never be perfect and it's easier to just enjoy the good moments instead of wasting all your time focusing on the bad. People fill themselves with so much negativity regarding the show that they can't admit when it has some good moments.
> 
> And I'm not saying tonight was great by any means but seriously, if the show week in and week out is "shitty", as you people like to say, what makes you think that suddenly, 1 night RAW will be perfect from top to bottom? It will never be perfect because you still have botch filled diva matches, 2 below average commentators, Brodus Clay and the senile, grey haired egomaniac, who's obsessed with his "grapefruits" and Bells Palsy jokes.


I don't ever watch in the hope that it'll be perfect, that'll never happen, I watch in the hope that maybe at some point the company I used to love will do something to reignite even just a tiny bit of my faith in them. Unfortunately every week, as expected, I'm nothing but disappointed, angered and offended by the utter crap they try and fob us off with.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> No, just no. Opinions are subjective. That means subject to change depending on what someone THINKS, not knows. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


And it may be treasure to them, but the fact is in the real world it'll still be trash.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This week was bad. I found very little enjoyable and nearly went to sleep at points. The only saving graces were Sandow, the triple threat match between Ziggler, Jericho and Miz (the piper pit was fucking awful, Piper you are a legend please stay retired mate if that is the best you can do nowadays man), Punk/Cena vs Bryan/Show. Punk always for me brings the best out of Cena. Bryan should have been in here instead of Show just to improve the match quality. 

The end segment I am not sure what to make of it. I will have to re-watch but to me it seemed average but then again I hate Lesnar and think he should fuck off so I zone out when he appears on screen.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

So I was working the whole,I just got back and I know I might regret asking this but Did I miss anything on Tonight's Raw?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> And it may be treasure to them, but the fact is in the real world it'll still be trash.


Are you trolling me?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> They know how to sell a Stunner. Take notes.


Holy shit. He just pulled an HBK from SS '05.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> I don't ever watch in the hope that it'll be perfect, that'll never happen, I watch in the hope that maybe at some point the company I used to love will do something to reignite even just a tiny bit of my faith in them. Unfortunately every week, as expected, I'm nothing but disappointed, angered and offended by the utter crap they try and fob us off with.


Well then why do you keep watching every week? i stopped watching for this exact reason


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Post something constructive instead ranting and bitching about the product.


You mean like this? 



Walk-In said:


> I think the Touts are kind of funny because those fans are obviously just playing along. It's all in good fun.
> 
> They did a great job disguising that what was happening was what everyone thought was going to happen. The contract signing ending with walking away, then Shawn backstage walked away fine, then we had a commercial & then came back to a backstage Big Show promo. That was some genius deflection.


Yeah, I'm just *SO* negative! You wouldn't know because you were too busy...



Arcade said:


> You do know that you don't have to watch Monday Night Raw.





Arcade said:


> It would be easier to not watch the show, than to constantly bitch about the product every week.





Arcade said:


> If you don't like the product, THEN DON'T WATCH IT!


White-Knighting


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NathWFC, cut the shit. You're clearly irritating 90% of the thread and you're literally making the exact same posts you've been making all nights. It's one thing to have an opinion. It's another thing to take your opinion, strap a fucking rocket on it and shove it down our throats.

Consider this a warning.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I had a chance of going to SS awaiting for that big storyline to happen, Brock/HHH was not big bc it wasn't his first match and made it worse that he lost. I rarely order PPV'S usually stream it even though WWE has been crap but this is the first time this year it's interfering with Breaking Bad. Summer of Punk made me DVR it last year but with no big storyline and overall product being bad this year, there's no way I'm missing the best show on tv even though I can watch the PPV for free.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The HBK massacre is Big Show's fault.

This guy could have helped.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Was just thinking and after SS we probably won't have much Trips/Lesnar stuff. And if WWE really wants to prove themselves as giving a single fuck, they can get more people on the show and give them adequate matches. Actually gives me a little bit of hope.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Striker said:


> This has nothing to with PG.
> 
> It's Shawn being too old to be slammed on a windshield.


I wasn't referring to that, I wasn't expecting Brock to kill him, lol. I mean at least show them throw a few blows, and someone get thrown into that stack of metal pipes that is always backstage somewhere. :lol 

Not just go black Sopranos style. :cool2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> The HBK massacre is Big Show's fault.
> 
> This guy could have helped.


And why would he logically do that? Why would he get involved in a fight that has nothing to with him when he is a heel?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> The HBK massacre is Big Show's fault.
> 
> This guy could have helped.


the guy only cares about himself.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Brye said:


> NathWFC, cut the shit. You're clearly irritating 90% of the thread and you're literally making the exact same posts you've been making all nights. It's one thing to have an opinion. It's another thing to take your opinion, strap a fucking rocket on it and shove it down our throats.
> 
> Consider this a warning.


He's not irritating me, I completely agree with him. I watch Raw out of habit now. I don't shit on the product unless it gives me a good reason to, and unfortunately for the past few weeks, it's been one giant tub of laxatives.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Creepy Crawl said:


> Not just go black Sopranos style. :cool2


To be fair, when that happened, it was *HUGE* news.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Everybody out side of this site "good raw I'm going to tune in to Summer Slam." Everybody in this site "see this was horrible and will mess up the WWE sakdnffkan vdjv dfjvfd.nlvjdvn fdlkv,dfvkdv,vdfvnjdfvk v,mn xnf jcvxkjldfkv."


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> NathWFC, cut the shit. You're clearly irritating 90% of the thread and you're literally making the exact same posts you've been making all nights. It's one thing to have an opinion. It's another thing to take your opinion, strap a fucking rocket on it and shove it down our throats.
> 
> Consider this a warning.


Haha, what are you on about? How about you put your little mod wand away and chill out. All I've done is respond to what others have said to me. Shall we add a banning of free speech to the double standards on here?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

That last 15 mins of Raw was awkward, everything in between the Trips/Brock stuff seemed out of place and clearly "filler" to kill the time they had left.

Meh show as usual, enjoyed seeing the Wade promo and Heyman talking.

Not a great go-home show for SummerSlam, but honestly I cant expect them to do any better than that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Bloodbath said:


> He's not irritating me, I completely agree with him. I watch Raw out of habit now. I don't shit on the product unless it gives me a good reason to, and unfortunately for the past few weeks, it's been one giant tub of laxatives.


Careful, free speech isn't allowed any more, especially when you dare to question the product and debate with other members of an internet forum.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Walk-In said:


> To be fair, when that happened, it was *HUGE* news.


Oh trust me, I freaked the fuck out, lol.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

1. WWE could have turned him back to face because they have no idea how to handle him while heel
2. Stars have respect for HBK, evidence is the appreciation day
3. To see the ring break one more time from a fight between Big Show and Bork Laser.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, what are you on about? How about you put your little mod wand away and chill out. All I've done is respond to what others have said to me. Shall we add a banning of free speech to the double standards on here?


Look a few pages back where I clearly state that I'm all about freedom of speech. You've made 56 posts in this thread and EVERY SINGLE ONE of them has been you complaining. You didn't like the show? Cool. Plenty of other people didn't either, including myself. But shit gets old, man. Shit gets real old.

Wait, you wanna talk double standards? How about earlier when you said that anyone that enjoyed the show is delusional? Doesn't seem like you care for too many opinions other than your own.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Arcade said:


> You obviously haven't seen WWE in 1995. That shit is far more atrocious that the WWE is today. Also I've seen no one give a reason why Raw sucked, and how they can make it better.


Allow me to indulge you:

-they further fucked up this entire Brock Lesnar/Triple H storyline
-Big Show is in the main event picture while Bryan is feuding with Kane
-the title didn't close the show again
-Cena performed the worst Shining Wizard I've seen in my life
-there was about 45 minutes devoted just to commercial breaks
-pointless social media ambassador Pauly D whom no one cared about
-an awful divas match
-Daniel Bryan continues his fall from grace as Cena once again came out looking like the only strong person, when he doesn't need to be
-so...many...recaps
-they've done a horrendous job of trying to promote Summerslam by getting people interesting in the matches
-Ryback squash with so many piped in cheers
-they cut the mic to the audience to quell the Cena Sucks chants
-Their big, shocking summer angle was predicted about a month ago, wasn't shocking and really badly done with the camera cutting out on purpose to not expose anyone to any violence
-I didn't think it was possible for Brock to have less steam but I was wrong
-Sin Cara and Tensai was an utter waste of time, and once again Sakamoto got an ass kicking just to kill a few minutes
-Slater jobbed to Truth...again, waste of time

There's others but you get my drift. There were 25 minutes that were passable (Sandow, Piper's Pit and the Triple Threat). 25 minutes out of 180. The show in general is an incredible waste of time. There's so many things they could be doing that are interesting, would engage the audience more and would make the product feel a lot more solid. Instead, for whatever reason, they just don't do them. 

Why do I watch still? I labor under the delusion that if I point out what's wrong with the product enough and make my suggestions as to what I'd like to see instead that maybe one day I might get my wish. Its also extremely comical to watch how far this company has fallen (you have to hold back the tears at the same time). I love seeing a company fall on its face when they try to decide what the customers want. Never works out.

Hey, at least I'm honest.

For the record, I have seen WWE in 1995 and you're right, it was terrible. This, on the other hand, is a new level of awful. Partly because they have the means to make a solid product and instead dish out bullshit. Partly because unlike in 1995, these characters are for the most part extremely irritating. Partly because the booking is stupefying. There's a lot of reasons.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RKO_THUG said:


> Everybody out side of this site "good raw I'm going to tune in to Summer Slam." Everybody in this site "see this was horrible and will mess up the WWE sakdnffkan vdjv dfjvfd.nlvjdvn fdlkv,dfvkdv,vdfvnjdfvk v,mn xnf jcvxkjldfkv."


What sites are you reading? Cause I'm on quite a few wrestling forums, PWO, The Board, DVDVR & SA & the opinion on ALL of them is pretty much just like the one here...



> That was just so bad. I looked up after what felt like easily two hours and it was only 9pm and I just knew it wasn't going to get better.





> That was a terrible show and I feel worse off for having watched it.





> This was probably the first all-around "bad" episode of Raw since they went to 3 hours, and it's pretty firmly convinced me that even if there's an increase in (for example) the midcard writing quality, 3 hour Raws are inherently not going to work





> Shawn's performance on Raw tonight has made me question every single positive thing I said about him in this thread.


So, yeah, it's definitely not just a WF thing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> What sites are you reading? Cause I'm on quite a few wrestling forums, PWO, The Board, DVDVR & SA & the opinion on ALL of them is pretty much just like the one here...


Wrestlezone.com


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> 1. WWE could have turned him back to face because they have no idea how to handle him while heel
> 2. Stars have respect for HBK, evidence is the appreciation day
> 3. To see the ring break one more time from a fight between Big Show and Bork Laser.


Or he could retire. I would prefer that


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> What sites are you reading? Cause I'm on quite a few wrestling forums, PWO, The Board, DVDVR & SA & the opinion on ALL of them is pretty much just like the one here...


Some podcasts had a few people say it was good (Aftermath) and the WWE Universe is of course going to act like good sheep... but then when haven't they liked an episode? They like that cluster fuck leading up to teh 1000th for crying out loud. 

Right now there are some casuals enjoying it... but that is continuously diminishing every week it seems.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> Look a few pages back where I clearly state that I'm all about freedom of speech. You've made 56 posts in this thread and EVERY SINGLE ONE of them has been you complaining. You didn't like the show? Cool. Plenty of other people didn't either, including myself. But shit gets old, man. Shit gets real old.


But why have a hissy fit when I'm simply debating with other members? I didn't directly insult anyone and my last post before you pulled me up was me calmy explaining to someone why I still watch the show.

The point of a forum such as this is for people to be able to express their opinion, and my opinion is that the vast majority of Raw is complete shit every week, and it bothers me enough that I like to make it perfectly clear how I feel about it, and most of the time I clearly explain my reasoning. If you don't like it then fine, but don't start throwing your weight around just because I'm vocal in my disappointment with the product, otherwise you may as well ban everyone on here with a strong opinion.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Loved the Cena/Punk stuff with the imitating of each others moves and such. Those 2 have awesome chemistry together, i hope there feud lasts for a long time. Good triple-threat as well, if there's something to take from Raw going 3 hours it's that we seem to get one good, long match per show.

Rest of the show was slightly forgettable.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The last 15 minutes was weird as fuck. Bunch of backstage segments.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Brye said:


> HBK is my favorite wrestler of all time and they're fucking butchering his career with this goddamn storyline.


in fairness, he thought it was a good enough idea to get involved with this shitty story.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> What sites are you reading? Cause I'm on quite a few wrestling forums, PWO, The Board, DVDVR & SA & the opinion on ALL of them is pretty much just like the one here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he is on Bleacerrepor, they have massive wwe fanboys there


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



NathWFC said:


> But why have a hissy fit when I'm simply debating with other members? I didn't directly insult anyone and my last post before you pulled me up was me calmy explaining to someone why I still watch the show.
> 
> The point of a forum such as this is for people to be able to express their opinion, and my opinion is that the vast majority of Raw is complete shit every week, and it bothers me enough that I like to make it perfectly clear how I feel about it, and most of the time I clearly explain my reasoning. If you don't like it then fine, but don't start throwing your weight around just because I'm vocal in my disappointment with the product, otherwise you may as well ban everyone on here with a strong opinion.


PMed, not gonna let this shit get any more off topic.



Ziggler Mark said:


> in fairness, he thought it was a good enough idea to get involved with this shitty story.


That's true, it's a shame. They really just feed his career to Triple H now. Every time he comes back it's so that they can ask him if Trips can beat the next guy he's facing.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What's the point of involving HBK though? I hate that they attach Shawn to every story involving Hunter.. They're ruining the guy's legacy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't watch tonight, sounds like a pretty shit show. The product is really in a bad place right now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This was a reply I made a couple of months ago in response to a "why do you still watch?" or a "you can stop watching, you know" reply. From now on, when someone brings that up, I'm just going to copy/paste this:



Walk-In said:


> I'm going to be completely honest: WWE Monday Night RAW sucks. It's bad television. It has been that way for at least a year, sans one or two moments, which don't make up for the ridiculous amount of time given to us that is just terrible programming but I would argue it has been that way since about 2005.
> 
> That being said, the one constant question that comes up over the years is "if it sucks, why do you watch it?" and then people/posters try to make comparisons to other television shows like it's the same thing. "If Will & Grace sucks, would you keep watching it?" It's not the same thing. Will & Grace doesn't dictate, control and influence the ENTIRE industry that it is in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Wrestlezone.com


LOL at those typical WWE sheep on that site.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I watch wrestling because despite the booking, I enjoy most of the wrestlers in the company. But that being said, many a time I can say I enjoyed the 42 minute episode of Superstars than a full episode of Raw.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I see Vince continues to attemp to bury Bryan.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

meh. Kurt Angle attacking CM Punk on twitter was more entertaining than the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



kobra860 said:


> Best days are behind him? He's still having great matches on a consistent basis.


I meant as a character. Christian can still work, but the spark his character once had is long gone and I don't see the point in putting him over other guys in an effort to try and recapture something they didn't capitalize on when they had it 7 years ago.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Allow me to indulge you:
> 
> -they further fucked up this entire Brock Lesnar/Triple H storyline. "Brock Lesnar throws HBK into a windshield and then later breaks his arm with makes the feud more intense."
> -Big Show is in the main event picture while Bryan is feuding with Kane. "Why is Big Show being in the main event a bad thing? He's in the best shape of his life. Bryan vs Kane doesn't sound like a bad match either plus Bryan vs Kane makes more since than Big Show vs Kane"
> ...


My points are in quotes.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Well honestly people have just started to hate this show because it's fun
> 
> Aj is doing a pretty fucking good job
> Mid Cards are getting pushed (people wanted)
> ...


-How? People don't care about her
-_Portion_ of it. Against each other. And it's not even entertaining in the slightest.
-There's a difference between wanting him heel and wanting him as an edgy anti-hero that he could be. I think they wanted the latter more than the former
-As said the violence was edited, followed by poor acting and Brock running like a bitch
-Decent but nobody cares.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, what are you on about? How about you put your little mod wand away and chill out. All I've done is respond to what others have said to me. Shall we add a banning of free speech to the double standards on here?


Your continuous bitching about Cena being "the cancer of the company" is vomit-inducing, son.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WWE is in a weird place right now because no matter how shitty the programming is the PPV's are generally entertaining. PPV quality has been pretty stellar the past two years. The only duds are the throw away shows (OTL and EC)


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> LOL at those typical WWE sheep on that site.


At least they give pretty good and logical explainations about the WWE instead of saying "Sin Cara is horrible", "Big Show is main eventing? But he sucks", "Sheamus is boring and sucks" without giving a good reason.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

#Mark said:


> WWE is in a weird place right now because no matter how shitty the programming is the PPV's are generally entertaining. PPV quality has been pretty stellar the past two years. The only duds are the throw away shows (OTL and EC)


Even OTL wasn't that bad, tbh. We got an epic Punk/Bryan and pretty good fatal four way. Main event was absolute garbage but the show wasn't too bad.

Completely agree on the PPV situation though. Been a good year there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That third hour is the bane of this show. The pacing is shit because of it and there are just so many desperate attempts to kill & stretch for time like Cole/Lawler talking bullshit, insanely long recaps, the fucking Tout videos and other social media bullshit, & unnecessarily stretching out segments longer than they need to go. 

I liked Paul Heyman in the Contract signing and Lesnar looks great just standing there next to him silent. The ending with Shawn getting his arm broken was great. However, was there any point to stretching the whole thing out through three segments when you could have done it all in one? Well OF COURSE THEY DID because they have all that fucking time to kill due to the extra hour! 

There are so many aspects to this show that bugged me: 

- Why are they building a Punk heel turn? Didn't he already turn? 

- The Social Media crap is beyond annoying. The Twitter voting is stupid because they are always given either lame options, too similar options, or in this case, all three guys walk out for the segment so it didn't matter. The Tout videos are HORRIBLE! 

- Character Motivations are confusing me. Why did Cena run out to help the guy that walked out on him a few weeks ago? Why do Jericho, Miz, & Ziggler care about being on Piper's Pit? Why does Eve give a shit about CM Punk turning heel? None of this adds up. 

- The same typical cliches. Four guys get into a brawl at the start of the show and that just happens to mean a tag match is coming. A brawl happens involving three wrestlers and a three way takes place. This kind of booking was meant to keep up an image of spontaneity in the Monday Night Wars, but it has been done so much every single week that it has become extremely predictable! And why do PPV opponents always fight each other in matches that don't matter on TV? 

- As for some of the matches, the Divas Tag was awful. Nice to know that Tensai still sucks and Sin Cara is still botching. Ryback squash does nothing for me. And apparently WWE is so desperate for material on a 3 hour show that they need Punk & Show to wrestle each other twice in one night. When WCW went to 3 Hours initially, at least they had the roster to rotate in and out every week to keep it fresh most weeks. 

- If I have to listen to Michael Cole & Jerry Lawler talk about anything ever again, I might get enraged enough to enact physical harm on somebody. From now on, I think I will watch Raw mostly on Mute. 

Stuff I did like on the show: 

- CM Punk stealing Cena's schtick was downright hilarious. Cena stealing Punk's just made me hate him more, ha ha. 

- Despite the stupid reasoning behind having the match, the 3 Way between Ziggler, Jericho, & Miz was good and was at least the best part of the show wrestling wise. 

- And like I said, even if it was stretched way too long, there were elements from the contract signing that were great, namely Paul Heyman.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Arcade said:


> At least they give pretty good and logical explainations about the WWE instead of saying "Sin Cara is horrible", "Big Show is main eventing? But he sucks", "Sheamus is boring and sucks" without giving a good reason.


All differences aside, this is a pretty good & fair point.

Granted it's also the live gameday thread, that reaches over 100 pages & involves people just spamming comments without even having time to catch-up with the rest of the thread before doing so. 

I think (or hope) that the conversation is more grand in actual discussion threads. The RAW thread doesn't even spark any convo until the show ends, honestly, because until then it's just everyone, myself included, posting thoughts as they come to us while watching live.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

#Mark said:


> What's the point of involving HBK though? I hate that they attach Shawn to every story involving Hunter.. They're ruining the guy's legacy.


I'll tell you exactly why they did it. 

Because Triple H didn't want to take another beating from Brock.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> This was a reply I made a couple of months ago in response to a "why do you still watch?" or a "you can stop watching, you know" reply. From now on, when someone brings that up, I'm just going to copy/paste this:



That post pretty much explained exactly how I feel. Great post.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Just watched the ending of RAW. Boy oh boy that was bad.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

That episode was so terribly paced and put together. No idea what they were thinking. And they couldn't even show the HBK beatdown? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Arcade said:


> At least they give pretty good and logical explainations about the WWE instead of saying "Sin Cara is horrible", "Big Show is main eventing? But he sucks", "Sheamus is boring and sucks" without giving a good reason.


What more reason do you need? All those things are true. Granted, Sin Cara is probably better when he works with people his own size/style and Sheamus can have his moments in the ring I guess, but boring is pretty much on the ball. The less said about Big Show, the better.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> This was a reply I made a couple of months ago in response to a "why do you still watch?" or a "you can stop watching, you know" reply. From now on, when someone brings that up, I'm just going to copy/paste this:


This is a pretty good reason. I didn't watch wrestling in the whole year of 2004, not because I hated the product, but I didn't have the time to watch the show. I missed the rise and fall of Evolution, and the Smackdown 5th anniversary show.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Tonight's show was a bit of a mixed bag for me. It wasn't worth waking up early to watch live but there were some entertaining parts.

-I hated how the last half hour of the show was set up. The contract signing part didn't really accomplish much and having the camera cut out during the beatdown was a cop out. Usually anything with Lesnar is intriguing for me but I'll be happy when this trainwreck of an angle is over.

-Not sure what point there was to having Danielson come out during the Punk/Show match if he wasn't going to be added to the Summerslam match other than to eat a cheap pin in the tag team match. I would've much rather see the match with Kane get a little build. Where was Kane tonight anyway? Overseas?

-The Christian/Sandow match accomplished exactly what it should've. Sandow is going to be a star by the end of the calendar year.

-I can't wait for Ziggler/Jericho. It's a shame that Y2J is leaving since this is the most I've enjoyed his work in quite some time. Piper looked like dogshit and his appearance tonight is exactly why I disagree with bringing Legends back.

-The lack of continuity or building of feuds across shows baffles me. I realize that Cole and Lawler alluded to the Mahal/Ryback program but why not at least trot Jinder out after Ryback's match? Seeing those recaps on the screen does nothing to make the fans care about a potential feud.

-Poor Slater. The guy is more over than almost every mid-card heel and he's still jobbing to hacks like R-Truth. Speaking of Truth, I'll be happy when he and Kofi drop the belts on Sunday. I'm not really a fan of the PTP but it's time to strap somebody new to keep the division interesting. There still needs to be another heel team step in to keep things from getting recycled and my vote is for Reks and Hawkins.

-I still can't get excited about Punk/Cena/Show. I don't really want any of those 3 holding the belt and this entire feud has just sort of spun its tires the last few weeks. Something big needs to happen on Sunday if this is going to continue.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JTG rants and then he gets Ryback'd :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

-they further fucked up this entire Brock Lesnar/Triple H storyline. "Brock Lesnar throws HBK into a windshield and then later breaks his arm with makes the feud more intense."
-Big Show is in the main event picture while Bryan is feuding with Kane. "Why is Big Show being in the main event a bad thing? He's in the best shape of his life. Bryan vs Kane doesn't sound like a bad match either plus Bryan vs Kane makes more since than Big Show vs Kane"
-the title didn't close the show again "The feud for the title appeared twice tonight"
-Cena performed the worst Shining Wizard I've seen in my life "Did you expect him to do a perfect Shining Wizard?"
-there was about 45 minutes devoted just to commercial breaks "You have a point here"
-pointless social media ambassador Pauly D whom no one cared about "Another good point, but he was hardly on the show"
-an awful divas match "They tried to give the Divas more time to make the division important again, but the Divas could wrestle well for some reason tonight"
-Daniel Bryan continues his fall from grace as Cena once again came out looking like the only strong person, when he doesn't need to be "CM Punk came out strong for 2 weeks, Show was strong last week, this week was Cena's time"
-so...many...recaps "I agree"
-they've done a horrendous job of trying to promote Summerslam by getting people interesting in the matches "The matches seem interesting so far"
-Ryback squash with so many piped in cheers "Not really a problem here"
-they cut the mic to the audience to quell the Cena Sucks chants
"Also not a problem"
-Their big, shocking summer angle was predicted about a month ago, wasn't shocking and really badly done with the camera cutting out on purpose to not expose anyone to any violence
-I didn't think it was possible for Brock to have less steam but I was wrong "He broke HHH's and HBK's arms"
-Sin Cara and Tensai was an utter waste of time, and once again "The match was supposed to make Sin Cara look good"
Sakamoto got an ass kicking just to kill a few minutes "About 2 or 3 minutes"
-Slater jobbed to Truth...again, waste of time "Showcasing midcard talent plus R-Truth is more entertaining to me than Slater"



-The feud is no longer just about Triple H and Brock, its become muddled with using Shawn Michaels as a plot device and then there's the Stephanie/Heyman shit that happened as well that detracts from it. It also doesn't help that they've devalued Brock over his last several appearances by having him run away from Hunter or Hunter getting the better or him. There's just no momentum in this feud. Brock last, his mystique basically died, now they're trying to build it up for a supposed dream match between him and Hunter, and its been extremely shoddy. Nothing about this match feels at all like a dream, or that its special. Why? Because Brock himself means hardly anything. Once Cena beat him he became just another guy. Having him run from Hunter when he could totally kick his ass just furthers the damage. WWE needs a strong, badass heel, not a chicken shit one (which Brock has become).
-Wasn't expecting Cena to do a perfect Shining Wizard, but come on, I did it better when I was play wrestling in my backyard. He just kinda splashed Show in the corner and stuck his feet on the second rope. Look wretched.
-Bryan vs Kane is a feud that has already run its course and died out during the Punk/Bryan feud. Now they're going back to it when its dead to give Bryan something to do. Its pointless. Give him something else to do, put him with an opponent who can have a good match with him, but don't resurrect a feud that no one cared about to begin with, its a waste of him.
-Big Show in the main event is NOT a good thing because ultimately nothing ever comes of it. They've done this about...87 times now where Big Show has been built up like this super badass, and then once they've decided they don't need him in the main event any longer, they put him back in the midcard to waste time (like his feud with Cody Rhodes, if you want an example). No one ever comes out looking good against Big Show. Either he beats them and they look bad, or they beat him, and if that happens, Big Show has been constantly built up and devalued for so long that he's really just a loser overall. So even if you do beat him, so what? Who cares if Cena beats the unstoppable Big Show? Shane McMahon, the untrained wrestler who wears street clothes and is the boss' son, has beaten him. Its not some amazing feat. 
-The champion was advertised as opening up the show. Having the title as a curtain jerker shows its not important enough for the main event. Although 35 minutes of Hunter, Brock and Shawn was.
-The divas match was a waste of time. Not well wrestled, the fans didn't care. They need to give up on the division or get some real wrestlers, not models.
-I have a problem with them cutting the mic on Cena Sucks chants because its just another step in the "we will do anything we can to protect Cena" path. Just pisses me off.
-I don't think anyone cared Sin Cara beat Tensai. In fact, I don't think anyone cares about Tensai period.
-There's a large difference between showcasing mid card talent and having Heath Slater, who's gimmick is that he never wins, take on someone who is supposed to be in the tag division but isn't for tonight because his partner isn't there. And besides, it was a squash match. 


If you enjoy the product, more power to you. I personally think its so terrible its funny.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

6/10. Lots and lots of pointless shit. More than half the card is forgettable and they weren't even built on the show. Triple H/Lesnar/Michaels went on WAY TOO FUCKING LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Thought it was a very good show. Liked the build for Cena/Punk. Show seems like an afterthought and thank god for that. Its suppose to be about Cena and Punk, Show just happends to be there. 
The Brock bit at the end was great. He looked like a beast! Now FFS let him beat Triple H at SummerSlam!
The only real disappointment was the Piper segment. Sometimes he´s great and sometimes he is just rambling. This was rambling. You never know which one you will get.

Other then that it was a fun show. Most stuff was enjoyable. Keep it up WWE!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

YA LITTLE WEASLE! Was Brock talking to his son?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Decent Raw, but god damn, that dragged on. If that was a 2 hour Raw, I feel it would've been 10x more epic. I loved the piper's pit, and the Jericho/Miz/Ziggler triple threat, as well as the Lesnar/Triple h/HBK/Heyman stuff.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

:lmao Brock running away like some bitch at the end. Fucking please WWE.


----------



## .opt. (Sep 24, 2011)

Other than the triple threat, there was nothing interesting on this show. Terrible acting. Predictable storylines. No passion/fire. The product is extremely stale right now


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

show sucked. ppv should be really good tho and then lesnar can get the fuck out of this hhh feud.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is without a doubt, the longest wrestling show in history. Before the Jericho/Piper segment it felt like you're watching 7 hours. 

Good/positive/watchable things:

Heyman's promo, as usual, Heyman does tremendous job and he sold the match better than anything WWE did. Also Brock standing there looking like the badass heel he should be. Of course that was ruined 15 minutes later when he ran away from HHH and looked terrible. 

Y2J/Piper interaction, and Jericho's promo was great, since he came back from the Brazil suspension, he's doing his best work by far in his current run. From Y2J to his promos, old school babyface legend Jericho like he should be at this point of his career.

Jericho/Miz/Ziggler good TV match. 

Ryback.

Lesnar/HBK/Heyman skit and brawl(before HHH).

Horrible show overall.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Surely it won't be long before they can the extra hour and go back to two? Three hours means that the shitty segments that would normally be like thirty seconds long are now 4 or 5 minutes long. The show just drags and it's difficult to sit through without skipping ahead.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

punx06 said:


> Surely it won't be long before they can the extra hour and go back to two? Three hours means that the shitty segments that would normally be like thirty seconds long are now 4 or 5 minutes long. The show just drags and it's difficult to sit through without skipping ahead.


Yeah. When Brock and Heyman came out at 10:30, I was shocked. I was sure that something out of this world was going to happen, but then we had like 10-15 minutes of commercials, and then all that tout filler crap, and some pointless Big Show backstage segment, and once all that was finished, we got the ending. The show even ended 3-5 minutes EARLY.

WWE is going to look foolish when they announce that they're going back to 2 hours. They hyped the crap out of the 3 hour/1000th Raw announcement stuff.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> T
> 
> 
> -Not sure what point there was to having Danielson come out during the Punk/Show match if he wasn't going to be added to the Summerslam match other than to eat a cheap pin in the tag team match. I would've much rather see the match with Kane get a little build. Where was Kane tonight anyway? Overseas?


This x 1,000,000. I was clamoring for Kane to interrupt the tag match and brawl in the crowd/backstage with Bryan just to set up some heat for the match Sunday. Instead Bryan just takes the bumps around the ring and eats the pin. Doesn't make much sense to me. 

It would have been a way better story at Summerslam if Bryan would have at least been able to surprise pin Cena on the rollup. It wouldn't have made Cena look weak at all since Punk was distracting him and it would have kept Bryan credible for Sunday. I just don't understand the logic used by WWE writers currently. They set up feuds and don't properly share the spoils amongst those involved. It almost seems Cena, Punk, Sheamus are never allowed to eat a pin. Even if it is completely justifiable just like when Bryan surprised Cena with the rollup. It's borderline ridiculous.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

terrible fucking show.. i made the mistake of thinking there was a bit of a buzz around tonight due to the mid carders beef stuff thats going on... so i watched /skimmed through it in less than an hour.. even that felt too long and boring.

wow it was like 90% recaps. and the stuff they had was terrible. i wont be making that mistake next week. reading spoilers from now on.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Horrible ass RAW. Lesnar/HHH/HBK was comedy to me.

I kinda wish there was a Bryan/Cena/Punk match at Summerslam. Would make more sense IMO. Show is not needed in the title picture, but WWE doesnt seem to get that.

Ziggler/Jericho should be great


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

I fell asleep shortly after Jericho/Miz/Ziggler and missed the rest of the show.

On what I saw I give the show a solid 3/10.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.tout.com/m/gnhza5


http://www.tout.com/m/29xgk8

http://www.tout.com/m/mkmy5h

http://www.tout.com/m/stanpp

http://www.tout.com/m/phi50k

http://www.tout.com/m/fxahwe

:lmao :lmao Oh god, this TOUT shit...... :lmao

There are SO MANY of these types of TOUTs


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

TheRainKing said:


> I fell asleep shortly after Jericho/Miz/Ziggler and missed the rest of the show.
> 
> On what I saw I give the show a solid 3/10.


LMAO I did the same exact thing when after that skit I just fell asleep. I luckily woke up a few minutes later because I didn't want to miss the Brock/Trips segment. Sorta weak Triple H looks strong and Brock being a dominate heel looks like a coward. The build up overall really sucked.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

im still wondering why there's so much hate, Show was better than last two weeks. 

Opening segment was good, setting up main event

Jericho/Piper and Jericho/Ziggler/Miz perfectly set up the match at Summerslam and the match was really good.

Ryback.

Daniel/Show vs Cena/Punk was really good IMO. The tension in both teams, and the little thing with Cena and Punk copying each other was great.

Brock/HHH/HBK/Heyman Saga. Heymen awesome on the mic as usual. Intensity really built up with that finish.

Ok, maybe it is really boring on TV. Thats why i watch it on Youtube so i can watch the good parts (there is quite a lot of them, just the extra stuff in the middle that makes it boring)


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I'm actually pretty surprised to come here and see some of these really negative posts. I thought this week's episode was great. The matches were good and the segments and some of the build to Summerslam was good.


----------



## UntitledDocument (Mar 29, 2010)

It was a pretty decent RAW overall.

I thought the Jericho/Ziggler/Miz match was the highlight of the show.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is over as fuuuuck. Haven't heard a pop like that on Raw in a long ass time.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Meh show tbh. I enjoyed the last 3-4 weeks waaaay more.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

UntitledDocument said:


> It was a pretty decent RAW overall.
> 
> I thought the Jericho/Ziggler/Miz match was the highlight of the show.


Completely agreed.



Billy Kidman said:


> Daniel Bryan is over as fuuuuck. Haven't heard a pop like that on Raw in a long ass time.


Yeah, that pop he received the first time he came out was deafening and the whole arena seemed to be hysterical. Utterly crazy.

Loved the triple threat, thought the ending was all right even if it was extremely predictable and kind of unwieldy in its execution--thought Heyman kind of held it together even with his admittedly moustache-twirling performance...

Speaking of which, I enjoyed the nuances of CM Punk's storyline and how he's not devolved into a moustache-twirling heel yet. I'd like to see WWE capitalze on where their next few shows are going to be. Punk should still be this tweenerish figure come September 3rd in Chicago, but the final, _final_ turn should happen in Boston, in Cena's hometown, to secure us from Cena getting an obnoxiously pointless filler reign in the early fall _again_, lol.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Who do you want to see in pipers pit? Y2J? MIZ? ZIGGLER?

They all come out anyways......

What the hell was the point of "voting" then?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh show was okay. enjoyed the triple threat and cena/punk trying to one up each other. Contract signing was good until the parking lot garbage.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just read a quick recap of Raw and thinking about it a little more I would probably change my rating from Great to a good, maybe a 6 or 6.5 out of 10.

I really enjoyed and had fun with the good parts of the episode but there was some shittyness. Considering I just watched it now online without any commercials, I think that really helps with enjoyment of the show.

I liked how they didn't annoy me with that Pauly D guy, they mentioned him at one point and then just showed a couple of tweets he made. It all took up less than 30 seconds so I wasn't bothered at all. Also minimal tout shit as well. The replays were a little more excessive this week. They had cut down last week which was really good, but it still wasn't as bad as the 1001 episode. That was packed with replays and touts and shit. They had a bunch of one and two minute matches though, they could have at least been 5 minutes, would've been much better that way.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Cena/Punk Vs. Show/Bryan match was honestly one of the most fun matches ive seen this year. The storytelling and interactions was perfect between all four of them. The crowd was hot, especially for Bryan. Mixed in with some good wrestling and it was a great match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> The Cena/Punk Vs. Show/Bryan match was honestly one of the most fun matches ive seen this year. The storytelling and interactions was perfect between all four of them. The crowd was hot, especially for Bryan. Mixed in with some good wrestling and it was a great match.


I thought it was pretty splendid, too. For once a match that wasn't just another lazily slapped-together tag match to get four main event workers--three of whom are scheduled to compete in the same Summerslam main event--out there six nights before the pay-per-view. This match told many intricate stories and I couldn't help but smile at the interactions, the distrust in the tags and finally the outpouring of resentment as Punk at once mocked the entire WWE tag team match formula with John Cena receiving the hot tag, followed by his banal moveset which just about anybody on the roster could perform, then Cena butchering Punk's moves, haha. The bit with Cena refusing to shake Punk's hand was a powerful moment. The bitterness in Punk's words later on with Matthews felt earned as a result. Damned good writing, I must give creative and/or the wrestlers themselves a good deal of credit for this one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StarzNBarz said:


> Who do you want to see in pipers pit? Y2J? MIZ? ZIGGLER?
> 
> They all come out anyways......
> 
> What the hell was the point of "voting" then?


This is why I don't understand why they bother with the voting process. Everything is already planned ahead in advance. We all KNEW it was gonna be Jericho that got picked, just like we all knew it was gonna be Rey facing Punk, and just like it didn't matter what choice we made during Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus because all 3 matches were the same. What do they get out of lying to us with this obviously controlled concept? Just book the damn shows without the voting process, you've already planned out what you're doing anyway.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe it's the obsessive Taker fan in me but I heard a faint Undertaker *DONG* on Raw after the Punk-Cena handshake refusal. :lol

10:14 of this video:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I heard it too, but it's so low you have to be looking to hear it. Odd, I'd like to know what caused it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That high knee to the corner Cena did looked awful lol.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I heard it too, but it's so low you have to be looking to hear it. Odd, I'd like to know what caused it.


Yeah, lol I'd like to know too. Considered the match bell first but no way can it make that sound.




SummerLove said:


> That high knee to the corner Cena did looked awful lol.


Cena's version of codebreaker. :lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Just watched Brock running away from HHH again. They have seriously ruined him.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Last 30 minutes was really good, intense stuff. IMO, the angle actually feels personal now after last night. 

Heyman was absolute best part of the entire thing. Just awesome.

And as expected in this thread, marks unable to grasp Brock is the HEEL in this feud, not a babyface. Heels always act like cowards, this is not new. His MMA background means nothing in pro-wrestling, because he is not the UFC mega-draw anymore.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I think you are unable to grasp that Brock isn't a normal heel (he shouldn't be anyway) he's a complete monster in every sense of the word. HHH didn't want to sell Brock's moves or him as this big scary guy. So he went out and got HBK to do his selling for him.

So instead of Brock being a huy who's scared of no man, he's fucking running away like the Miz or Ziggler. Brock shouldn't be a normal heel. HHH was never a normal heel.

It's bullshit and you are only defending it cause you're a big mark for HHH.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

HHH was *ALWAYS* a chicken shit heel whenever he faced a main eventer like Rock, Austin, Goldberg and even shawn michaels in early years, hell even against Batista.

I posted this in the summerslam thread, Brock/HHH is not the same as Brock/Cena. Triple H is the babyface. Triple H's character does not work as an underdog against the heel Lesnar, you cant book him so and expect to draw money. It worked with Cena because John Cena, despite being a face, is unanimously hated whenever he goes against a bigger star. 

HHH didnt want to sell Brock? Fucking non-sense. He agreed to have Lesnar break his arm on RAW. People are really overreacting but whatever, none of this matters if Lesnar goes over. 

And I'm really looking forward to the reaction of these marks, when Taker-Brock feud happens because thats gonna the exact same or probably even worse. Brock who is "not a normal heel" will be running away from Taker who looks like 80 yr old man with a broken body.


----------



## Ja2l (Mar 27, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I think you are unable to grasp that Brock isn't a normal heel (he shouldn't be anyway) *he's a complete monster* in every sense of the word. HHH didn't want to sell Brock's moves or him as this big scary guy. So he went out and got HBK to do his selling for him.
> 
> So instead of Brock being a huy who's scared of no man, he's fucking running away like the Miz or Ziggler. Brock shouldn't be a normal heel. HHH was never a normal heel.
> 
> It's bullshit and you are only defending it cause you're a big mark for HHH.


He was, in the Cena feud. Paul Heyman obviously keeps him on a leash somewhat. Obviously Brock might be a monster heel, but Heyman is your normal cowardly Heel and since he advises Brock, it makes sense that Brock would listen to him and stay away from Triple H until Summerslam.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Decent show.
Can we consider LOL moments as a mark out? Guess so, this raw show made laugh through out the show.

Edit: Little things I enjoyed:

-Ryback's Belly to Belly Overhead
-D.Brys POP
-Pipers pit and the following match
-Sandows Push
-Those guys in front row were funnny as well. Did I hear we want tables during the divas match? :lmao
-Wade Barrett trending during divas match


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Meh. They booked the end half hour strangely. Just have Shawn come out and do a promo and have Lesnar come out and beat the shit out of him before HHH arrives. Less convoluted and hokey, really. The whole ending was just executed badly, really.

The show was pretty unremarkable overall. At least I find RYBACK amusing, at least? Piper's pit was awful, the cena/punk/show stuff is boring and I don't remember much else of what happened.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Couldn't watch the show live (on TV or in person) due to work commitments but I've just finished watching it and needless to say it was a huge disappointment. The Brock/HHH/Shawn stuff was excellent but literally everything else was bad and some stuff appalling. 

- Damien Sandow is an atrocity in his current form. They should pair him with Jinder Mahal instead of passing off this tool as the new William Regal. 

- Daniel Bryan is the modern-day Crash Holly - funny as hell but nothing more than a comedy character and has no place in the main-event.

- Roddy Piper has sucked for many years now and his drunken/Alzheimer babble is just not worth TV time. The segment/match in general dragged on for WAY too long and was completely unnecessary.

- No Alex Riley after last weeks win was disappointing. He should have made the save when Tensai beat up Sakamoto.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

About the Lesnar running away from HHH part, well.. it made sense as he was clearly playing mind games with Hunter with everything he did on this Raw. I wont take it as Brock being afraid of HHH, its more like "take that bitch, and I will fuck you up on my terms" kind of a thing.

Now, if Lesnar loses then the whole thing was stupid. Which I wont be surprised to see because WWE has become a new synonym for the word "stupid".


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I cant really say much since I missed half the show due to the signal being lost. So I missed everything between the triple threat match and the contract signing.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

He didn't 'run away' from HHH because he's afraid of him. He did it to piss him off by not engaging him after breaking his friend's arm. Stop crying.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good Raw just finished watching. Quality has gone up since the switch to three hours


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Show was great with the aid of the fast forward button, in 2 hours it would have been near perfect. We all know Vince never wanted 3 hours, it's going to take some getting used too.

Also, I even enjoyed Big Show tonight, him and Bryan were brilliant.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> About the Lesnar running away from HHH part, well.. it made sense as he was clearly playing mind games with Hunter with everything he did on this Raw. I wont take it as Brock being afraid of HHH, its more like "take that bitch, and I will fuck you up on my terms" kind of a thing.
> 
> Now, if Lesnar loses then the whole thing was stupid. Which I wont be surprised to see because WWE has become a new synonym for the word "stupid".


I agree, it's not like Lesnar has always backed off from HHH. On Raw 1,000, he charged straight for him because Heyman was being attacked. 

Brock is doing what he can to get in Triple H's head, and severely hurting his best friend and not allowing H to try and fight back is going to do that.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

The Tag Team match was horrendous, they just used Bryan like a ragdoll, what was the point of making him loose clean again. Fuck them for not booking him the way he deserves to be booked.

All in all, this was the worst 3 hour RAW since it started. No questions, nothing, nothing made me hyped for Summerslam, I hope it gets shit buys. Then they'll blame it on Brock Lesnar, fucking idiots. They have Brock fucking Lesnar, who was the undisputed UFC heavyweight champ, and this is how they use him?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Jammy said:


> The Tag Team match was horrendous, they just used Bryan like a ragdoll, what was the point of making him loose clean again. Fuck them for not booking him the way he deserves to be booked.
> 
> All in all, this was the worst 3 hour RAW since it started. No questions, nothing, nothing made me hyped for Summerslam, I hope it gets shit buys. Then they'll blame it on Brock Lesnar, fucking idiots. They have Brock fucking Lesnar, who was the undisputed UFC heavyweight champ, and this is how they use him?


So Vince can say he humbled one of UFC's biggest names and think people care. For those wanting Vince to step down save your breath because the only way Vince McMahon walks away is when he's in a bodybag and only then.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Jammy said:


> The Tag Team match was horrendous, they just used Bryan like a ragdoll, what was the point of making him loose clean again. Fuck them for not booking him the way he deserves to be booked.
> 
> All in all, this was the worst 3 hour RAW since it started. No questions, nothing, nothing made me hyped for Summerslam, I hope it gets shit buys. Then they'll blame it on Brock Lesnar, fucking idiots. They have Brock fucking Lesnar, who was the undisputed UFC heavyweight champ, and this is how they use him?


How did they not hype anything up for summerslam? Cena/Show/Punk was getting attention the entire show and the ending with Lesnar/HBK/HHH really hyped me up for Summerslam. After last nights RAW I decided to order the show. Other then that Ziggler/Jerucho got some hype and they gave us a great match last night. I hope Summerslam gets great buys because on paper this looks amazing. HHH/Lesnar, Jericho/Ziggler, Cena/Punk/Show, Sheamus/Rio, Miz/Mysterio, DB/Kane and even the tag title match all look like good to great matches.


----------



## MMAMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

Vyed said:


> Last 30 minutes was really good, intense stuff. IMO, the angle actually feels personal now after last night.
> 
> Heyman was absolute best part of the entire thing. Just awesome.
> 
> And as expected in this thread, marks unable to grasp Brock is the HEEL in this feud, not a babyface. Heels always act like cowards, this is not new. His MMA background means nothing in pro-wrestling, because he is not the UFC mega-draw anymore.


have you seen when him when he was in the wwe? he was a monster heel who destroyed everything and everyone. thats how he should be booked period. 


and by the way he drew 100 00 + more buyrates for extreme rules thats more than most of todays superstars will ever draw (if wwe continues the bad booking) 

brock is special therefore he should be booked special


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Who the hell was that kid Piper was talking about? 

Thank god Jericho came out to SAVE_US.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> How did they not hype anything up for summerslam? Cena/Show/Punk was getting attention the entire show and the ending with Lesnar/HBK/HHH really hyped me up for Summerslam. After last nights RAW I decided to order the show. Other then that Ziggler/Jerucho got some hype and they gave us a great match last night. I hope Summerslam gets great buys because on paper this looks amazing. HHH/Lesnar, Jericho/Ziggler, Cena/Punk/Show, Sheamus/Rio, Miz/Mysterio, DB/Kane and even the tag title match all look like good to great matches.


Hey look. All of those matches feature a guy from the Attitude Era besides Sheamus/Rio and no one gives a fuck about that match.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It wasn't a bad show, but I will say that an hour into Raw I was ready for it to end.

Jericho/Ziggler will be a great match, but once again WWE booking has failed to create a memorable feud. The same could be said for Punk/Show/Cena, but it looks like they're setting up a big angle for Sunday. 

The Prime Time Players lost A LOT of luster with the removal of AW. They're almost a completely different team (a less marketable, less entertaining team). It's unbelievable how much AW added. You couldn't build a better manager for Young & O'Niell. A real shame.

I love Sandow's booking; I hate Christian's.

The Brock/Hunter/HBK was the only saving grace of an otherwise completely forgettable episode. It's a shame they waited this long to pull the trigger on Brock, but at least it happened. Great way to end the show.


----------



## Vvv hardcore vvV (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 08/13/2012 Discussion: Brock will see Shawn. Yeeeaaahhh, buddy*



Warrior said:


> F5 on Shawn Michaels
> 
> and Trips go :hhh


good prediction.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

I think Ryback was tearing up last night because he probably wears eye contacts. Probably the cause of both his pink eyes. He probably isn't careful putting them in and fucks his eye(s) up. It's happened to me a few times actually. Usually I tear up with them on when it's windy or something.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

On the plus side, Cena did learn a new move.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

This has probably been discussed but I haven't had time to read the thread: did the guys steal the superplex/powerbomb spot during the triple threat match from Hardcore Justice? I was only half awake when I watched Raw, but I remember thinking it looked super familiar.


----------



## Mikey_Mac (Aug 14, 2012)

Was that RAW, or a 3 hour commercial for twitter and tout!?


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunno why but I'm getting bored of Raw at the moment. The product seems stale. The roster is good, but there needs to be some behind the scenes changes because it has the 'been there, done that, got the t-shirt' stuff. They need new blood on the creative team to feed new ideas into the product.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Moustache said:


> This has probably been discussed but I haven't had time to read the thread: did the guys steal the superplex/powerbomb spot during the triple threat match from Hardcore Justice? I was only half awake when I watched Raw, but I remember thinking it looked super familiar.


Tower of Doom has been used for years.

I thought the triple threat (although randomly thrown together like just about every other match) was entertaining, especially the second half. The Lesnar/HBK/HHH stuff was predictable but I enjoy the intensity between HHH and Lesnar. The thing that baffles me is how cowardly they're making Lesnar appear. So you mean to tell me Lesnar approaches/attacks Cena head on, yet he sticks his tail between the legs and runs from HHH? Perhaps it's mind games, but Lesnar has always fought people head on (Taker, Rock, Hogan, Cena) and looked like a monster. He better look unstoppable on Sunday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

First time not getting Summerslam since 2003. :/

Might download Punk/Cena/Slow and Ziggler/Jericho though.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*RAW Review*

_-Opened with CM Punk VS Show. _
Punk is still getting big pops on entrance(although alot of boos during his promos). Thankfully Bryan interrupted. He works the crowd with YES/NO really well. Predictable tag match announced but better than a singles match with Big Show anyday.

_-J"obber"TG VS Ryback_
Ryback is over. Still not shaking the goldberg chants. If they want to continue with Ryback this way, they really need to have consistent feuds(Jinder is a start) with him moving up the card. Some mini-promos on his entrance would also be nice.

_R-Truth VS Slater_
Fodder to build up the tag match this sunday. AW really is a miss from PTPs, however I am sure they can get on alright. Good to see some focus on the tag team divison at last.

_SinCara VS Tensai_
Forgot they dropped "Lord" from Tensai's name. SinCara got vengeance for the stiff powerbomb by beating Tensai pretty quick. Would have been nice to see Cody there but I think he was still flying home.

_Piper's Pit_
I found Piper's senility and randomness to be quite funny. Some people though he was drunk. Bringing out all 3 we could vote for was odd, but it was a nice promo from all 3. Miz still got the "really?" chants going.

_Chris Jericho VS Miz VS Ziggler_
Good match. Had a few false finishes. I expected Miz to take the loss, but since losing to Kane last week thankfully he did not. Match of the program for sure.

_Second Wade Barrett Vignette_
I preferred this one to the first. Let's just hope they use them to promote his boxing more into his gimmick, rather than just build hype ala Jericho 2012

_Diva's Tag_
Meh.

_CM Punk and John Cena VS Big Show and Daniel Bryan_
Pretty OK match. Bryan yelling at Show to "Get out!" and "NO!" was hilarious. Tweener rivalry from Punk towards Cena. Cena did a poor running knee, but at least he learned a new move. Bryan took the pin as expected. Ending was better than I thought. Punk was shown in the good light this time. 

_Damien Sandow VS Christian_
Surprised Sandow won. Not much else to say. Hopefully he beats Brodus Clay on Sunday.

_Contract signing_
Heyman was gold. Having him speak for Brock is the best thing about his return. Did not like to see Brock run from HHH. That is not what Brock should be. We got the expected beatdown of HBK, which could lead to a few things on Sunday, or simply be a red herring. 


Overall, the worst 3 hour RAW so far. By quite a margin. They could have portrayed Brock a lot better, but the match will still be a great match regardless of what the build-up has lacked. The "Summer" WWE Championship storyline won't really fully come around until after Sunday. When Big Show is presumably out of the title picture.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That HHH/Lesnar segment was 10 minutes too long


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> First time not getting Summerslam since 2003. :/
> 
> Might download Punk/Cena/Slow and Ziggler/Jericho though.


Not interested in BROCK/Hunter?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow the only things i remember from last nights raw was how awesome Daniel Bryan was when he first came out during the Show and Punk match, the horrible black screen beating HBK took from lesnar, Brock running away from HHH AGAIN, and Kaitlyn when she was talking to JTG. Damn wish they would just pair Ziggler with Kaitlyn cuz we need to see more of her :yum:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks Kaitlyn looks like an inbred Muppet? Awful.

Anyway, the crowd reaction for Bryan was probably the highlight of the show. I haven't seen a crowd that engaged for anyone other than Cena in quite a long time. If that isn't reason to push the guy back to the title picture then idk what is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Not interested in BROCK/Hunter?


Not really. :/

I was hyped about the idea of it back in May but I've progressively lost interest and seeing this HBK role is killing me.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh you mean HBK playing lackey to someone he was always better than? (and if you recall I'm a huge HHH fan)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Oh you mean HBK playing lackey to someone he was always better than? (and if you recall I'm a huge HHH fan)


Yeah. 

I hate the idea that HBK only comes back now when Triple H has a big match coming up. They act like his entire career focused on being with Triple H.

And yeah, I remember you're a big Trips fan.  Trips is definitely up there with him but I'd agree with you there.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

It's almost as if they're compensating the whole "Shawn is better" thing during RTWM.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> That HHH/Lesnar segment was 10 minutes too long


Every HHH segments is at least 10 minutes too long. This goes back years.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The only part of HBK's involvement I've enjoyed is him saying "I've been in the ring with guys like you, Taker, etc, but this guy is just on another level." Too bad 15 minutes later they ruined it by having Lesnar run away.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> The only part of HBK's involvement I've enjoyed is him saying "I've been in the ring with guys like you, Taker, etc, but this guy is just on another level." Too bad 15 minutes later they ruined it by having Lesnar run away.


Agreed. I don't understand why they'd have Brock just run off. At least have him fight. He doesn't have to kill Triple H but him just running off his lame.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm guessing they want to save any physical confrontation for SSlam, which I understand, but ffs Lesnar can rip anyone to shreds. Please book him accordingly.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

and it would work so much better if Brock was man handling HHH and Shawn was the one pulling HHH back saying you cant take him or something of that way rather than Brock always running from HHH. 

I wonder if Shawn will be involved in the Summerslam match now he has a broken arm. HHH's arm healed really fast maybe since Shawn is religious it will fully heal by Sunday.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

It says a lot that if I were to name my top three moments from the past two RAW's, two of them would be the Wade Barrett promos (the other being Heyman's sarcastic "OH MY GAWD, YOU BROKE HIS ARM!"). RAW definitely does not need to be three hours long. Filling two hours seemed enough of a struggle, and now it just feels like a huge amount of filler and very little substance. 

On a whole, I still really enjoy WWE PPVs, the problem is they don't know how to make the shows in between entertaining enough. Pointless tag team matches, worthless promos... they really need some new writers. WWE has been stale for a long time now but it's getting ridiculous. 

Also, this is my first ever proper rant on these forums. I'm one of you now!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I was thinking the same thing about the arm.

I'm still excited for the match on Sunday, as I know HHH always delivers in big matches and BROCK is just BROCK. I just hope they don't kill the rest of Lesnar's intrigue.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> I'm guessing they want to save any physical confrontation for SSlam, which I understand, but ffs Lesnar can rip anyone to shreds. Please book him accordingly.


You're probably right about that. I'm a little curious to see if Lesnar dominates Trips for the majority or it's equal. I'm thinking closer to equal but who knows.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> You're probably right about that. I'm a little curious to see if Lesnar dominates Trips for the majority or it's equal. I'm thinking closer to equal but who knows.


I think Hunter will come out swinging but Lesnar will get the quick upper hand due to superior strength and what I like to call the BEAST FACTOR~. I don't foresee it being as lopsided as BROCK/Cena, though.

Personally, I'd love to see HHH get his ass kicked to build Lesnar up for future feuds. If he loses his first two return matches, I doubt many will care about a big Mania match involving him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Agreed. Unfortunately, I don't see him winning this, especially if it's closing the show. I don't know why but I can't see it happening. At the same time I think we may see BROCK/Trips more than once this year.

But Brock could probably use a win.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lesnar should win every encounter he has with HHH. What was the point in the End of an Era match when Taker and HHH are still around. is the End of AN era 2 or something. I see HBK getting involved somehow maybe Heyman hold him hostage and distracts HHH only for Lesnar to come in and get him for the win. if Brock loses there is no way he could look dominant. He could break Khali, Big Show, Cena, Orton, Punk and Hornswoggles arms and he would still be a loser


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

All of Ryback's matches are pointless. I just wish we'd get more than 2 proper matches (usually a singles match and a tag match) per show. The rest is all filler/recaps, squashes, jobbers nobody cares about, divas, etc.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The quality of the two actual matches they give us has been top notch since the switch to 3 hours. But the fact that we're only getting that out of 3 hours sucks.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Agreed, the matches we care about are getting time and have delivered, but then the rest of the show is shit. If they just condensed those 2 matches and a Punk/Danielson promo into an hour long program I'd be a fan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That would be awesome.

Show needs some ONE MAN BAND promos too.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Poor new Raw theme.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

ONE MAN BAND. Why the fuck did he get squashed by R Truth? I think more people care about Slater than Truth.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I know, I was expecting a legend not someone as boring as Troof.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

It weird now with Punk the crowd pop and then go silent and it looks like we will never here a "CM PUNK" chant again.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm always happy to see Heath Slater on Raw. He's a genuine highlight for me. His delivery is hilarious.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Watching with little kiddies always puts things in perspective. I have no idea why they do some things, but it becomes clear when you see how they react. They went absolutely batshit for Ryback. They applauded the divas' match and also loved Sin Cara.

-Everything Jericho is doing is great. Ziggler is pretty good too
-You can't accuse them of not trying with the midcard, even though I have no interest in Tensai, Sin Cara or any of the other midcard guys featured bar Christian.
-It probably wasn't intentional, but the whole HHH/HBK/Heyman/Lesnar thing was hilarious. Shawn being there is most probably just an excuse to have HHH go over (at the expense of his friend's image no less) but whatever. Shawn got kidnapped and beaten like a small child and it was funny as hell.

I enjoyed RAW enough. I'm pretty sure it was the most enjoyable since 1000, and more enjoyable than many before that.


> ONE MAN BAND. Why the fuck did he get squashed by R Truth? I think more people care about Slater than Truth


I think it's a part of his gimmick. I have never seen someone as purely annoying as that guy, though. Imagine him on a winning streak instead of a losing one!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I get his gimmick, but he goes from being squashed by legends and a returning Orton to Truth? Just felt out of place.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

True. But eventually you run out of big names, and this is the part where "filler" comes in.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Slater getting squashed by nostalgia acts/big names was what got him over, though. Nobody cares about Truth. It's still jobbing, but it's like taking a step down.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I was hoping for a Slater win. I figured he would be in for a push since he got over with the crowds. They could have done the Truth/PTP thing backstage or something.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Doesn't matter, they aren't interested in making Slater into an upper midcarder or anything, and they needed someone to job to Truth so the Prime Time Players could make a statement after.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Having him job to Truth does him no favors at all. He could be a decent heel midcarder but having him job like that doesn't do a thing for him.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> All of Ryback's matches are pointless.


Looking at it from that perspective, aren't ALL matches pointless? I mean, at the end of the day, the results are predetermined, they're not really fighting for anything, and it's just about entertainment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Personally I think Slater is terrible, so who really cares? 

That Legends angle was stupid anyway since Slater got no heat from it at all. He just got humiliated every week. Where's the story in that? In dramatic writing, you set up the bad guy, build his heat more and more and then when the time is right, you take him down. To use a bowling analogy, you set up the pins and then go for the strike, but here, they never set up the damn pins! It was just Slater getting jerked around every week, so there is no story. It is just a bunch of random events for the sake of a pop. Wouldn't it have made more sense if the Legends lost to him every week and then came out and got their revenge on him in Raw 1000? In the end, the Legends got revenge for nothing because Slater never got over on them to begin with.

But again, Slater does nothing for me, so I didn't see the point in any of it to begin with. So he jobs to Truth. Who cares? He isn't that good or remarkable to me anyway.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Watching that divas match was painful. The babyfaces, neither of them have a damn gimmick, and I swear, it felt like fans vs pros.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Slaters gonna defeat the Streak, Gingers have no soul for the taker.... 

Mark my words!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

#Mark said:


> WWE is in a weird place right now because no matter how shitty the programming is the PPV's are generally entertaining. PPV quality has been pretty stellar the past two years. The only duds are the throw away shows (OTL and EC)


This is exactly how I feel. I can barely watch RAW, especially now that it's 3 hours. But the PPVs have been pretty good.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW Likes:*
-Seeing Ziggler, Jericho, and The Miz on Piper's Pit was cool. All three of the guys shined on the mic. More on Piper in a bit.
Match of the night had to go to this triple threat match though. I was glued to my seat to see how it would unfold. Glad to see Ziggler get the win. But does this mean he's losing at Summerslam? Could be..

-Titus O'Neil kicking Lil Jimmy away. Lol...That's bullying!!! Yeah right. Just kidding.

-Kaitlyn and Layla defeating Eve and Beth Phoenix. They got a lot of time with this match. It was alright for a Divas match. 

-Seeing CM Punk mimic John Cena's moves in the tag team match. He got a huge pop for doing it but Cena didn't get one for mocking Punk's moves. I do like the dynamics between these two. It's like watching Superman and Batman work together.

-Damien Sandow continues to climb up the roster.

-Seeing Brock Lesnar give the F5 to HBK made me mark out. I've been wanting to see it for 10 years. To have Heyman continue to do the talking for Lesnar is working out too. Lesnar looks like a beast this way. I just wonder if he's gonna lose to HHH though. I think he needs the win more.

*Dislikes:*
-JTG voicing his concern on twitter and gets squashed by Ryback for his efforts. 

-No mention of the Prime Time Players' manager. What happened to him? Oh wait, never mind.

-Heath Slater losing to R-Truth.

-Christian not getting a televised entrance which meant he was jobbing. Poor guy.

-Tensai hurting Sakamoto.

Worst dislike of the night goes to Rodney the Piper. He was drunk or something throughout the whole Piper's Pit semgent. For him to keeping Y2J during Miz's entrance and promo, it was so annoying. He needed to shut up. He ruined what was a good segment for the other guys. I think that was why Vickie and Ziggler were rushed to the ring as well.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

Enjoyed this episode a lot more than I thought I would.

*Plus points:*

FInally, that end sequence got me interested in Brock/HHH at last. I love car-park brawl stuff and Heyman is the perfect weasly heel.

A Divas match without Kelly Kelly and a decent time slot. Plus it had Layla and Beth involved so I was happy enough. And it wasn't just random seeing as it followed on from SD last week. Have to say my girl Layla seemed a little off her game which is unlike her but I suppose everyone has an off day (apart from Miss Phone-It-In Kelly who always has them unless its a PPV)

The Jericho triple threat was awesome, as was the Piper's Pit beforehand.

Glad Jersey Shore guy didn't appear at all.

Less recaps than previous weeks


*Minus points:*

Burial of JTG. Seriously, who was surprised when Ryback came out?

After Smackdown and the Rewind clip I was fooled into thinking we might see a genuine midcard feud with Sin Cara and Cody. Alas bloody Tensai turns up rendering that match pointless.

Miz still needs to update his gimmick. If he wants to play a more rough-and-ready aggressive sort, then he needs to quit pulling 'duckface'. 

Punk's heel gimmick seems to flit between edgy, sharp-witted Punk from Summer '11 to a Miz-like chickenshit coward. What is he meant to be?

I hate seeing Christian jobbing.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> Looking at it from that perspective, aren't ALL matches pointless? I mean, at the end of the day, the results are predetermined, they're not really fighting for anything, and it's just about entertainment.


Pointless in that they don't provide much entertainment in an entertainment industry.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Pointless in that they don't provide much entertainment in an entertainment industry.


I always thought it played better in front of a live crowd. Fans go to a show and want to watch their favs do all their bits. 

I do like Ryback's power moves.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Nothing I haven't seen before, but to each their own.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sandow could be THAT heel, was kinda shocked he still got the victory over Christian even with the brodus distraction.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Doesn't matter, they aren't interested in making Slater into an upper midcarder or anything, and they needed someone to job to Truth so the Prime Time Players could make a statement after.


I never understood the whole idea of pushing someone means they have become an upper midcarder. He could easily get a push to the US title scene and it'd be fine.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

chronoxiong said:


> *RAW Likes:*
> -Seeing Ziggler, Jericho, and The Miz on Piper's Pit was cool. All three of the guys shined on the mic. More on Piper in a bit.
> Match of the night had to go to this triple threat match though. I was glued to my seat to see how it would unfold. Glad to see Ziggler get the win. But does this mean he's losing at Summerslam? Could be..
> 
> ...


Christian got an entrance...

Two bad Raws in a row. Tensai lasting 15 minutes with Sheamus but getting squashed by Sin Cara, Christian getting squashed by Sandow (nothing against Sandow but a 5-10 minute match could have put him over just as well, if not better, and Christian wouldn't have looked weak. A few minutes could have easily been added by taking away the Tensai/Cara filler or some of the HHH/HBK/Lesnar stuff at the end), Ryback squash, two Big Show matches, Truth/Slater, bad divas match with Beth getting pinned by Kaitlyn, Piper's Pit until Dolph came out, anything involving Lesnar (even if he beats HHH, which is doubtful, his return is still underwhelming), the excessive plugs of social media and recaps, etc. The best part was the three way match by far. No wonder the midcarders are frustrated these days with inconsistent booking such as Tensai looking like a beast against Sheamus yet can't last a minute against Sin Cara going on since Wrestlemania... this go home show felt a lot like the infamous MITB go home show.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Sandow could be THAT heel*, was kinda shocked he still got the victory over Christian even with the brodus distraction.


What kind of heel? :talk:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So after sleeping on it, I'm not sure how I'm supposed to buy Lesnar beating HHH. Lesnar broke HHH's arm after a sneak attack. When they both fought face to face, HHH bested Lesnar. Since then Lesnar has backed down from HHH a few times. Now yeah, last week and the contract signing this week HHH was in there with HBK, so it would make sense that even Lesnar wouldn't want to pick a fight with those two. However after he broke HBK's arm, Lesnar should've pummeled HHH. Maybe even tease breaking his arm again, but then lets him go, rolls out of the ring, and says "I'll save you for Summerslam" or something like that. Lesnar would look unstoppable again, HHH would have to overcome him (as the babyface of the feud should) and it would make the fight a lot more unpredictable.

Lesnar NEEDS to beat HHH. But he also needs to destroy him, without Heyman or someone else distracting HHH to regain the aura of invincibility he had when he first came back to the WWE and get that appeal he had then. He needs to show the whole time he was just playing games with HHH, and not that he was scared to fight him, which is the feeling I get from all this right now. There's no reason for Lesnar to not go over HHH UNLESS WWE's whole plan for Lesnar was just to ruin him. 

Regardless, if Lesnar can't beat HHH, how are we supposed to believe he can beat Taker? At Wrestlemania no less? I know at Mania us smarks know there's no shot at Lesnar beating Taker anyway, but they should still at least make us believe at some point Lesnar has Taker's number during the feud. However if he can't beat HHH, there's no way that will be possible.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I always leaned toward Lesnar winning at SummerSlam, but with the way this feud has developed, I have this feeling (that I'm feeling, which is real) that Triple H is going to come out on top, which I do not want at all.

Also, what was up with the ineffectiveness of roll-ups yesterday? Christian and Daniel Bryan both attempted them off of distractions, something that almost always results in a cheap win, and neither of them worked.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Kinda glad the rollups didn't work. Those weak victories have become too commonplace. There's nothing wrong with false finishes.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I wasn't complaining, I just thought it was weird. However, I would've preferred a Bryan victory on the roll-up after the Punk distraction, as I didn't feel Cena going over was necessary.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

They wanted all 3 men involved in the WWE title match to be protected, so it made sense for Bryan to lose. It's really the only reason he was in the match to begin with. He's the only other member of the roster who really fits into the equation - he's a cusp main eventer and it doesn't hurt him that much to take the fall for 3 title contenders.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

That's fair. Sometimes it annoys me that Bryan almost never wins, but this his position is a hell of a lot better than it was last year. I also would've liked to see his match with Kane get some build, but I have no doubt they'll do that on Smackdown.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I definitely agree with you on his losing streak. I think that plays a part in his current character, though, which seems to be getting better and better week by week. I think he'll go over Kane, though. Kane doesn't really benefit from a win here.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it really depends if Charlie Sheen is involved or not. Considering the fact they've used the phrase "Anger Management" so much, I'm figuring that he will be involved.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hoping he puts Sheen in the "No Lock" in that case.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

while it annoyed me that Bryan's sole purpose in the 4 man tag match was to be the one who got pinned, it made me very happy to see he got the biggest crowd reaction outside of cena. the crowd went nuts chanting against and for him when his music hit during the punk/big show match. the reaction was also very good when he came out for the 4 man tag match at the end. yet again he has to be getting pinned and losing. best wrestler in the wwe and he always loses. lol, so fucking stupid. anway, other than that the divas did a great job in their tag match showing why nobody wants to see them wrestle. women can't wrestle for shit. stop wasting our time with that garbage. oh yeah, the jericho/zig/miz match was very good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really hope there's no Charlie Sheen but them being in LA would probably make it easy for them to make that happen. It would really be just dreadful though unless he was looking to take bumps.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah, I definitely agree with you on his losing streak. I think that plays a part in his current character, though, which seems to be getting better and better week by week. I think he'll go over Kane, though. Kane doesn't really benefit from a win here.


don't you get it, daniel bryan loses every time he wrestles. cena and sheamus always win and bryan always loses. he's practically another one man band at this point. the fact he's the best wrestler in the company means nothing.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brye said:


> I really hope there's no Charlie Sheen but them being in LA would probably make it easy for them to make that happen. It would really be just dreadful though unless he was looking to take bumps.


My thoughts exactly. Not only would Sheen appearing increase the chances of an unneeded Kane win, but I have the feeling that Sheen would lay out Bryan, like Rourke did to Jericho.

I'd mark out for Bryan putting Sheen in the No Lock, though. :bryan


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Jingoro said:


> don't you get it, daniel bryan loses every time he wrestles. cena and sheamus always win and bryan always loses. he's practically another one man band at this point. the fact he's the best wrestler in the company means nothing.


Pretty sure he won the last tag match he was in prior to Raw.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

I snapped when they used Bryan as fodder for the Tag Match. It's ridiculous, he was made to look like a joke. Punk/Cena toyed with him like Rock/Cena toyed with Miz/Truth. It was disrespectful considering how over the guy is. 

If Bryan was 4 inches taller and 50 pounds heavier, he'd be WWE champ.

My expectations have been really lowered after RAW.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Jammy said:


> I snapped when they used Bryan as fodder for the Tag Match. It's ridiculous, he was made to look like a joke. Punk/Cena toyed with him like Rock/Cena toyed with Miz/Truth. It was disrespectful considering how over the guy is.
> 
> If Bryan was 4 inches taller and 50 pounds heavier, he'd be WWE champ.
> 
> My expectations have been really lowered after RAW.


i understand what they are doing with his character and that's the whole point, but agree with you 100%. best wrestler in the wwe and oh look he lost yet again. batista couldn't wrestle for shit and won how many titles just cuz of how big he was and how he looked. such bullshit.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Took you people long enough, the intelligent Bryan fan would've known he was never going to be used as a genuine star the moment No Way Out WWE title match ended with him not shown on camera or mentioned by anyone for the last 12 minutes of that match + postmatch segment.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Took you people long enough, the intelligent Bryan fan would've known he was never going to be used as a genuine star the moment No Way Out WWE title match ended with him not shown on camera or mentioned by anyone for the last 12 minutes of that match + postmatch segment.


i remember how bizarre that was and made no sense. it's why i think vince has lost it and triple h and steph aren't exactly brainiacs.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> I think it really depends if Charlie Sheen is involved or not. Considering the fact they've used the phrase "Anger Management" so much, I'm figuring that he will be involved.


Sheen or No Sheen. I still expect AJ Lee to get involved somehow. I seriously doubt she won't have anything do in Summerslam (bikini contest or divas royale & even backstage segments don't count)


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Took you people long enough, the intelligent Bryan fan would've known he was never going to be used as a genuine star the moment No Way Out WWE title match ended with him not shown on camera or mentioned by anyone for the last 12 minutes of that match + postmatch segment.


Get Over it seriously. Some of you guys act as if the guy will never be anything because he did not win the wwe title. He is a former US champion and had a 4 month WHC title reign. He had a feud with the WWE champion and he never looked weak in the feud. He is still one of the guys who gets the most time on tv. He gets a shitliad of time on RAW and even on Smackdown. His time will come again as the WWE champion.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only just watched it due to work commitments, and it was pretty damn mediocre, even for a go-home show. You could see they were really struggling to fill up the three hours towards the end (that contract signing segment was essentially people standing around doing NOTHING for fifteen minutes) even though they easily have the talent perfectly capable of filling up those times.

The end segment idea itself was brilliant, but the execution was a total disaster. Went on for far too long, too 'serious' and in the end whatever happened would be treated as an anti-climax. Only good thing that came from it was that Brock Lesnar showed his true heel credentials perfectly, even for the fact you could tell that he probably doesn't care.

As for the rest, it's utterly senseless how that when you have a big match booked for one of the biggest PPVs of the year (Chris Jericho vs. Ziggler for example) and then you have both guys go head-to-head SIX DAYS before the fucking event (Miz being added was irrelevant). That doesn't add anticipation, that just made me feel 'I've seen this before'.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a huge Bryan mark but I can't believe some of you are complaining about the way he is treated. :lol
Since the show went to 3 hours he has had the most screen time. They've paired him up with Charlie Sheen so they obviously trust Bryan to do the job of bringing in interest. 

The current Daniel Bryan character is going better than I ever thought he would in the WWE. He's never going to be WWE Champion, get over it. He is the best wrestler in the world and can make anyone look good, he can lose and still remain credible. That's a rare trait in a superstar.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> I'm a huge Bryan mark but I can't believe some of you are complaining about the way he is treated. :lol
> Since the show went to 3 hours he has had the most screen time. They've paired him up with Charlie Sheen so they obviously trust Bryan to do the job of bringing in interest.
> 
> The current Daniel Bryan character is going better than I ever thought he would in the WWE. He's never going to be WWE Champion, get over it. He is the best wrestler in the world and can make anyone look good, he can lose and still remain credible. That's a rare trait in a superstar.


Most aren't fans of Bryan, they're just trying to rile up the real fans.


----------



## BrockLesnarRules (Jul 24, 2012)

I just hated that Brock Lesnar *ran away* from Triple H, they should have had one Last Brawl!!!! Maybe pushing Triple H and saying, he'll *"finish him off"* at Summerslam

*Brock Lesnar should be the man to Put D-X in the Hospital and END D-X*

Overall a Good Raw, and D-Bry needs to actually *Win *matches from now on!!!!


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

RAW's go home show was meh, but WWE hasn't done a great go home RAW in years so I pretty much expected it. I can't be too bothered by most of this card, Summerslam may be alright I guess but there was nothing here that hooked me to purchase the PPV. I will say that I wish they would just let Brock beat people up, is that so much to ask for? Fuck mind games, lock a bitch in a kimora and humble him.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE need to establish new people at the top of the card. Not necessarily main eventers, just people that the main eventers can wrestle and actually lose to every now and then. They need a new Chris Jericho/Eddie Guerrero/Chris Benoit type of character. Someone that can stay credible, despite wins/losses that the crowd can buy-in to them winning (or losing) but never just feel like they don't have a chance.

We have John Cena, C.M. Punk & Daniel Bryan floating around at the top. We know we're going to get good matches. Chris Jericho is still there. Rey Mysterio just returned. Wade Barrett is coming back soon. So why does it feel like every show is exactly the same? Why does every match feel like we've seen it 1,000 times before? Why do we have to keep having multi-man main events with the likes of The Big Show? Nothing against Big Show, but he's been around for a long time & we've seen him do everything that he's going to do. He's been a world champion, he's been a heel, he's been a face, he's worked David Vs. Goliath, he's worked Irresistible Force Vs. Immovable Object, Monster Vs. Monster, tag team champion, he's even been a comedy babyface...what more can you do with him?

New guys need a chance to shine. I don't care really who it is: Hunico, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, Antonio Cesaro, even Ryback...but don't just put them against each other because that doesn't help anyone. You gotta have one of those guys against someone the fans care about, like Kane, and actually let them get offense in, don't just kill them. Can you imagine what Ric Flair would have been able to do with guys like that when he was on top? But WWE can't let John Cena lose? C'mon, man. If Gabriel beat Cena with a 450 it's not going to make Cena look weak, it's going to make the 450 look strong & make Gabriel seems like an actual star. If you do it on TV you don't have to worry about buys or "Gabriel doesn't draw" and if you make his star brighter, he might draw down the road.

Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Jr, Kofi Kingston...do something with these guys, something that matters. If Cody Rhodes beats Christian no one gives a fuck. If Kofi Kingston beats Darren Young, no one gives a fuck. Give them meaningful matches where even if they lose, they look better in the process!

Did WWE forget how to do basic wrestling? Like first day, basic 101 shit? Jesus.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

*So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

Not much point in voting when all 3 end up on it anyway.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

And all three of them couldn't save that segment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

I think they were forced to enter because Piper was seemingly drunk and completely out of it.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*



Choke2Death said:


> I think they were forced to enter because Piper was seemingly drunk and completely out of it.


They were most likely always meant to be in it. For a start, it was to further the Ziggler/Jericho feud, so Ziggler was always going to interrupt. The Miz probably came out to just berate Jericho before Jericho could clean the ring of both of them. I'm guessing anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

*I think it's silly that you think your vote matters anyway.*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

I wish they let you vote to keep Piper out of it.


----------



## Marcus Blade (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

Pretty sure that it was planned for all three to enter. Only thing we got to decide was who showed up first


----------



## bojinov3000 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

Exactly what I was thinking when I saw that segment.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

It's just a way for WWE to give some measure of control during RAW Active, similar thing with the DB/Sheamus match. The three choices were all basically the exact same match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: So much for voting for who goes on Piper's Pit.*

didn't you know all 3 of them were gonna show up anyway when you saw the choices? smarten up man.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao yeah just because we get to vote doesn't mean the end result isn't still predetermined.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

RAW left a mediocre taste in my mouth, im just interested the feud between Jericho/Ziggler. Really hope they deliver at Summerslam


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is Lesnar vs Triple H no DQ?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't think they've made it official, but I could see that happening sometime before the match takes place. They'll have a ton of leeway regardless.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Based on how simple the Raw Active stuff has been, any guesses on the choice we'll see for next Raw?

My guess....The 2 losers of the WWE title match at SS go one on one(in #1 contenders match), with either the WWE champ as guest ref, the WWE champ as an "enforcer" or the WWE champ sitting at ringside.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Replace "sitting at ringside" with "special guest ring announcer/timekeeper/commentator" and that sounds plausible. Personally, I wish Show would just fuck off out of the main event scene altogether, but if they insist on dragging this feud out, your idea makes sense.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

That has bothered me for a long time now. Show is often used as the guy to be put in a Triple Threat match he has no business in and therefore ruin either the match quality or the buyrate.

Either he was the replacement for someone (Series 99), or they once planned of having him in the main-event and after plans changed they put him in there anyway (Mania 2000), or his scheduled opponent left WWE prior to the event (Vengeance 03), or they didn't want the same one-on-one match again (Mania 25) or they just need someone else to take the fall (Sslam 12).


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Botch Cara strikes again:


----------

